# NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 10



## Master Bate

Ishiii Vs Shibata. Oh boy, the stiffness.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Ishii vs Shibata should be amazing but I can't wait for Nakamura vs Styles, just hope AJ well enough


----------



## Ham and Egger

Looks way better than last years card!


----------



## Flux

So what happens if AJ were to win at Final Battle?


----------



## NastyYaffa

Flux said:


> So what happens if AJ were to win at Final Battle?


I believe Lethal/Elgin is actually a "Special Singles Match" w/ a stipulation that if Lethal is the champ, it will be for the championship. I think it's pretty clear that Lethal is retaining the title vs. Styles though, especially w/ NJPW confirming this match for the Dome.


----------



## Lariatoh!

A month ago we were all worried about this card... Now all the praise... NJPW despite their repetitiveness still know how to put on a show... I just wish Goto still had the IC belt to make his match with the new heel Naito more special. 

Please Styles be healthy for this... Naka/Styles has been a long time coming.


----------



## flag sabbath

Healthy AJ vs Big Match Shinskay should steal the show, although sky high expectations could work against them. Tanahashi and Okada will undoubtedly want to cap their series with a distinctive classic. No pressure there, then. Ishii vs Shibata will surely go too long & fall short of their 2013 MotY, but they'll deliver the stiffness quota and then some. The junior division needs scrapping & integrating already.


----------



## eldoon

Those Yano special guests are always good

Imagine if Rizen is smart and one of his guests is fedor....


----------



## TripleG

Tanahashi Vs. Okada, you know I've seen that match like 5 or 6 times and I still want to see this one. Go figure. I guess after last year's emotional encounter, I'm ready for more. 

AJ Vs. Nakamura: One of my comments this year was that NJPW's main events involving the big four (Okada, Tanahashi, Nakamura, Styles) have been great. Tanahashi Vs. Okada? Fantastic. Styles Vs. Okada? Fantastic. Okada Vs. Nakamura? Fantastic. Tanahashi Vs. Nakamura? Fantastic. The one pairing I didn't see in 2015 was Styles Vs. Nakamura....so YEAH! Give me this one please! 

Iishi Vs. Shibata = This is gonna be STIFF. Love it! 

Naito Vs. Goto = Should be great! 

Bullet Club Vs. Makabe/Honma = Honma is FINALLY getting into some significant matches and it is great to see a tag title match that is fresh. Fine with this! 

Omega Vs. Kushida = Should be good. Their previous matches this year were good, so this shouldn't be any different. 

Lethal Vs. Elgin for the ROH Title = So does that mean Lethal is retaining at Final Battle? I guess card is always subject to change. Anyways, I was there live for the match these two had at Supercard of Honor in 2013, and it was amazing. I'm fine with seeing this one again. 

Team Yano Vs. The Bullet Club....meh. Its filler. 

Bucks Vs. reDRagon Vs. Roppongi Vice Vs. Ricochet and Sydal = Meh. I got so sick and tired of seeing these pinball type of junior tag matches. They all look the same to me, especially if the Bucks are involved. 

Overall, very good card. The major positive right off the bat is that they kept the filler tag matches to a minimum. Alot of their cards this year were just littered with these throwaway tag matches that just combine guys that are in feuds (much like what WWE does on Raw every week). This looks like a fully fleshed out card and becuase its their big dome show, they are putting their best foot forward too and delivering big matches. 

Anyways, I am super stoked.


----------



## 4 Horsewomen Fan

It's a shame that Ibushi can't be in this one. Ibushi vs Omega would of been epic. 

And that Goto didn't retained the title, it could have made his match with Naito even better.

But actually I'm hyped. Nakamura vs Styles, yes, it might have too high expectations, but I think it will deliver. Just for the mark out moment to see them both wrestling. 

And... Jesus, this is going to be my second WrestleKingdom. I started watching with IX, thanks to JR for making me a fan, although now I think his comments weren't that good. But sure, thanks to JR, I got hooked. My first year of NJPW :sasha3


----------



## Greatsthegreats

how many times has Okada faced Hiroshi now?


----------



## Flair Shot

Heel Naito vs. Goto should be fucking amazing, and Ishii vs. Shibata should be all kind of stiffness from hell. 

Super hyped for those 2 matches.


----------



## LilOlMe

Have only seen the first day of the World Tag League Tournament, so I was trying to stay away from all spoilers. F'n' NJPW World spoiled the finalists with pictures, though, so whatever.

I still could've waited to find out who won the whole tournament, but I was too curious to see the WK line-up.

I think that Tanahashi/Okada will be amazing. They both seem competitive as hell, and I can just imagine the series of counters. I have a feeling that this will be better than AJ/Nakamura, if only because the latter may suffer from too high expectations.

Then again, I expect Tana/Okada to be longer and therefore slower, which some people don't like.

Ishii/Shibata sounds exciting as hell. Their matches were ones that weren't meant for a big spotlight, so now that they have that, I expect them to put a lot of thought into it.

Feel that Elgin's being wasted. He's gotten over with the Japanese crowd, so he should be facing one of their own. The crowd would be really into an Elgin/Honma match, for instance. I understand that Honma is busy, though.

Bucks/RedDragon/Richsydal sounds like it would be fun as hell. Vice's addition is unnecessary from a match perspective, but I understand why they did it from a booking perspective.

Goto/Naito is interesting. I don't know why I don't feel as excited about this as I should, but hopefully the closer to it we get I will. I just feel there's soooo many possibilities with Naito. His heel character should be _up there_. They should put Naito over, right?

Kushida/Omega should be good. Omega's been really impressive as of late, IMO.


----------



## I ♥ KEMONITO

Shibata finally getting a chance to compete for gold is my big takeaway. Otherwise its a great card. People might say its predictable or lacking reasons but I'm fine with it. NJ has not done anything incredibly interesting in a while storyline wise.


----------



## Vårmakos

Every match on the card looks great (except that clusterfuck jr. tag). 

I'm looking forward to Naito/Goto the most cos' those are my favorite guys.



Lariatoh! said:


> A month ago we were all worried about this card... Now all the praise... NJPW despite their repetitiveness still know how to put on a show... I just wish Goto still had the IC belt to make his match with the new heel Naito more special.
> 
> Please Styles be healthy for this... Naka/Styles has been a long time coming.


There is an implication that whoever wins Naito/Goto will become #1 to one of the top singles belts so it isn't exactly a pointless filler match.


----------



## RyanPelley

Okay... This card looks really, REALLY damn good. 

If the most underwhelming match on the card is a 6 man tag with Chaos vs. Bullet Club, which should still be good, then I think you've got a stacked lineup.

Nakamura / Styles seems to be the match everyone is most looking forward to from what I've read and deservedly so, but I think Ishii / Shibata and Naito / Goto will be possible show stealers.

Not big on ROH, but it's cool to see the Title being defended here. I wonder though, would it feel like a bigger deal to have a NJPW guy challenge Lethal?


----------



## WBS

This is going to be great!!


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

Wrestle Kingdom is my go-to show of the year, and apart from WWE PPVS it's the only show I am guaranteed to watch as I know it will be too good to miss. 

The same thing always happens though: I enjoy it so much, I want to stick with NJPW, then time gets in the way and I don't have enough of it for another wrestling show and I drop in and out and then months pass, and here we are...

Still, ridiculously can't wait for it.

The time of year it's on is perfect too as I usually have a couple of days away from work, and it's at that New Years Resolution-Watch more puro time of year too.

Has there been any announcements of English commentary yet? Sorry, I'm competely naive to it this year, though going in blind I'm completely hyped.


----------



## Brock

Ishii/Shiabata and Nakamura/Styles.

Can't fucking wait. :mark:

I wonder if there will be two commentary options again this year. Although I do prefer the Japanese option tbh, but i did enjoy JR last year.


----------



## Insomnia

NastyYaffa said:


> *IWGP Intercontinental Championship*
> *Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs. AJ Styles*


Looking forward to this match. :tucky:banderas


----------



## NastyYaffa

Issues_Sunshyne said:


> Has there been any announcements of English commentary yet? Sorry, I'm competely naive to it this year, though going in blind I'm completely hyped.





Brock said:


> I wonder if there will be two commentary options again this year. Although I do prefer the Japanese option tbh, but i did enjoy JR last year.


I think Meltzer has been saying that Matt Striker & Kevin Kelly will do English commentary for the show. And when they did the commentary for King of Pro-Wrestling 2 months ago, as the show closed, they said "see you January 4th at the Dome!" or something like that.


----------



## The_Kliq

This show is gonna be so savage bama4


----------



## Lariatoh!

Will they finally give Shibata a singles championship I wonder? Ishii has been beaten by Honma this year and Shibata is extremely over. Is it possible???? or will J and G pull the rug out from under Shibata and us fans again???

Edit: Also I really hope this sets the stage for some big stories moving forward and away from what we've had for the last three years. Naito turning heel has really been the only major change...


----------



## Jonasolsson96

Im stoked for Ishii/Shibata and Naka/Styles. The latter especially :mark: 

Rest of the card I might even skip including the mainevent.


----------



## LilOlMe

Issues_Sunshyne said:


> Has there been any announcements of English commentary yet? Sorry, I'm competely naive to it this year, though going in blind I'm completely hyped.





Brock said:


> I wonder if there will be two commentary options again this year. Although I do prefer the Japanese option tbh, but i did enjoy JR last year.





NastyYaffa said:


> I think Meltzer has been saying that Matt Striker & Kevin Kelly will do English commentary for the show. And when they did the commentary for King of Pro-Wrestling 2 months ago, as the show closed, they said "see you January 4th at the Dome!" or something like that.


In addition to Striker & Kelly, Meltzer said that they're trying to find a commentator with knowledge of Japanese.

The way they did it for the last PPV that had English commentary was that here was a feed with the Japanese commentators, and a feed with the English commentators. You could choose which one you wanted to listen to. Both also were archived.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Jonasolsson96 said:


> Im stoked for Ishii/Shibata and Naka/Styles. The latter especially :mark:
> 
> Rest of the card I might even skip including the mainevent.


The thing about the series of Tana vs. Okada is that each match builds on each of the others. There is a true in ring story between them. Each man wont be beaten they were beaten before sort of thing. They have lots of counters to stuff that they were hit by previously, and of course they are going to want to top what they have done previously.

I wouldn't skip it, I think it will be something special.


----------



## Jonasolsson96

Lariatoh! said:


> The thing about the series of Tana vs. Okada is that each match builds on each of the others. There is a true in ring story between them. Each man wont be beaten they were beaten before sort of thing. They have lots of counters to stuff that they were hit by previously, and of course they are going to want to top what they have done previously.
> 
> I wouldn't skip it, I think it will be something special.




Yeah I know but at this point it feels way too dragged out for me. Just not Into your it anymore. Tanahashi has been a face in every single one of the 6-8 ppv matches they have had so its like they cant do much different in this match. The feud peaked in 2013. Last years wk match should of been the last where Okada won and cemented himself as the new ace but ofc that didnt happend... And I was Into that match but this year im not


----------



## Lariatoh!

Jonasolsson96 said:


> Yeah I know but at this point it feels way too dragged out for me. Just not Into your it anymore. Tanahashi has been a face in every single one of the 6-8 ppv matches they have had so its like they cant do much different in this match. The feud peaked in 2013. Last years wk match should of been the last where Okada won and cemented himself as the new ace but ofc that didnt happend... And I was Into that match but this year im not


I know what you're saying. My thoughts are that Tana won at 9 and we have another match between them is:

1. because it is WK 10, they wanted Tana in the main event for 10 because it's a milestone. So they had Tana win last year to prolong his main event level and create a "rematch".

2. WK9 for the company due to Jim Ross, GFW and the launch of NJPW World was their first big leap inot the Western (American) market. Although the rivalry of Tana and Okada had already peaked, they wanted to squeeze that very last run out of Tana to be able to bring more westerners into the product. 

That's been my theory anyway. I'm with you, Tana has passed the torch more than once in this feud, but the ending of WK9, reopened it.

What I'm expecting is that Tana will "break" his back to make sure this match is one of the finest in his career.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

They're shooting themselves in the foot somewhat, as far as American exposure goes, by not having this show on pay-per-view this year (assuming, most wrestling companies announce something like that more than 3 weeks in advance). Casual fans and first-time viewers will prefer PPV due to ease of use, both to the fact that it's more simple than signing up for yet another streaming service, let alone one whose English interface isn't actually perfect English since it's rough Google translations.

You would think that, since ROH is most likely having their world title defended on this show, that they would be pushing for this on PPV.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Hopefully they can make the entrances special and big time again, as they should be at WK. Last year they had to cut out a lot to make time.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I'm looking forward to seeing Okada in action the most, but Styles vs. Nakamura has the highest potential to be the best match on the card. I'm out of the loop with NJPW, so has there been any update on his injury?

I've never seen Richochet in action, but I've heard great things about his high flying ability, so I'm looking forward to seeing this year's tag team clusterfuck spotfest just to check him out.*


----------



## VanHammerFan

If AJ isn't hampered too much by his injury, there could be legit 3 5-star Meltzer matches on this show. Naito/Goto will be good, but really could use the IC to make it feel more than a nothing match like osmone wrote in the other thread. The rest of the card beyond those 4 matches is skippable.

I'm getting p hyped as each day passes to see Ishii/Shibata beat the fuck out of each other again.

Shibby could win a title in back-to-back Dome shows :mark:


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Merry Blissmas said:


> *I'm looking forward to seeing Okada in action the most, but Styles vs. Nakamura has the highest potential to be the best match on the card. I'm out of the loop with NJPW, so has there been any update on his injury?
> 
> I've never seen Richochet in action, but I've heard great things about his high flying ability, so I'm looking forward to seeing this year's tag team clusterfuck spotfest just to check him out.*


With regards to what has the highest potential, it really depends on who you are. Styles/Nak has the advantage of never ever happening before, Okada/Tanahashi has four years of build on their side, and probably the desire to deliver to the greatest possible extent since this is most likely the blowoff to that rivalry. People who aren't long-time viewers, such as yourself, will probably not get 100% out of the main event since the little things that they do that call back to their old matches will be lost on you, but puts it over the top for those who know.

The ROH World Title match with Lethal at Final Battle next week is still a go, so I guess it can't be that bad. NJPW's medical staff said that it's not a major injury like what Ibushi's sidelined with, just an accumulation of wear and tear that will naturally improve with rest.

Yeah, Ricochet's great. He wrestles a lot like Prince Puma. They also have very similar builds and tattoos. They should have a match one day. :fingerscrossed


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> With regards to what has the highest potential, it really depends on who you are. Styles/Nak has the advantage of never ever happening before, Okada/Tanahashi has four years of build on their side, and probably the desire to deliver to the greatest possible extent since this is most likely the blowoff to that rivalry. People who aren't long-time viewers, such as yourself, will probably not get 100% out of the main event since the little things that they do that call back to their old matches will be lost on you, but puts it over the top for those who know.


*In my mind, it's a case of Orton vs. Cena(higher quality obviously) or Reigns vs. Lesnar(last year). The excitement value of it not happening adds to the match. With Tanahashi and Okada, although they always deliver, we know what to expect. With AJ vs. Nakamura, we only have paper ability and the knowledge of their competitive desires to steal the show.*



> The ROH World Title match with Lethal at Final Battle next week is still a go, so I guess it can't be that bad. NJPW's medical staff said that it's not a major injury like what Ibushi's sidelined with, just an accumulation of wear and tear that will naturally improve with rest.
> 
> Yeah, Ricochet's great. He wrestles a lot like Prince Puma. They also have very similar builds and tattoos. They should have a match one day. :fingerscrossed


*
Sounds good. I like Puma, so I'll definitely like Ricochet, based on what I've heard.*


----------



## twaughthammer

This is going to be a special event. This show may even eclipse last year, which I consider to be one of the best cards ever.


My Predictions:
Okada over Tanahashi :clap :bow
Nakamura over Styles opcorn
Shibata over Ishii for the strap :faint:
Naito :flip Goto
Makabe and Honma :gun: Gallows and Gun for the straps
KUSHIDA :cool2 Omega for the strap
Lethal :woolcock Elgin
Toru Yano, ??? & ??? :avit: Bad Luck Fale, Yujiro Takahashi & Tama Tonga
reDRagon over Ricochet & Matt Sydal, RPG Vice, and The Young Bucks :dance


----------



## 3MB4Life

Merry Blissmas said:


> *
> Sounds good. I like Puma, so I'll definitely like Ricochet, based on what I've heard.*


Puma and Ricochet are the same person dude. I don't know if you know that and you're just taking the piss but I'll leave that there just in case.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

3MB4Life said:


> Puma and Ricochet are the same person dude. I don't know if you know that and you're just taking the piss but I'll leave that there just in case.


*Respect the mask breh. Gregory Helms=/= The Hurricane. Clean slate :curry2*


----------



## VanHammerFan

Merry Blissmas said:


> *Respect the mask breh. Gregory Helms=/= The Hurricane. Clean slate :curry2*


what a geek :lmao

EDIT:

just realized MiSu isn't on the card 

pls free him from NOAH and send someone like Yujiro there in his place. give him back he served his year sentence!


----------



## AT&T Stadium

I'm most looking forward to Okada/Tanahashi. I don't care that this is like the 8th match in 4 years. They always deliver. Just a notch under that is Styles/Nakamura. Just a notch under that is Ishii/Shibata. A notch under that is KUSHIDA/Omega. Stacked card and I can't wait!


----------



## AT&T Stadium

Greatsthegreats said:


> how many times has Okada faced Hiroshi now?


2/12/12
6/16/12
1/4/13
4/7/13
8/10/13
10/14/13
1/4/15
1/4/16


----------



## Ozmanofwar

Hey,

so I happen to be in Japan during January and have got tickets to wrestle Kingdom X.

I've watched a couple of Nakamura matches and he looks unreal.

Just wondering, what else should i watch to both:
- know what to expect
- get up to date on storylines

Cheers


----------



## TripleG

Predictions: 

Okada will defeat Tanahashi, making up for last year's loss. 

Nakamura/Styles is a tough call, but I will say Nakamura. 

Naito will defeat Goto. 

Shibata will defeat Iishi 

I really really REALLY want Makabe and Honma to win the tag titles, and I think they will. 

I want Kushida to win back the Jr Heavyweight Title, but I have a feeling Omega is keeping it. They've already traded it back and forth a bit. 

I would imagine Lethal would retain against Elgin

Junior Tag Titles...eh, I don't really care all that much to be honest. 

I guess I'll pick Team Yano to win over The Bullet Club


----------



## Anguyen92

Ozmanofwar said:


> Hey,
> 
> so I happen to be in Japan during January and have got tickets to wrestle Kingdom X.
> 
> I've watched a couple of Nakamura matches and he looks unreal.
> 
> Just wondering, what else should i watch to both:
> - know what to expect
> - get up to date on storylines
> 
> Cheers


To know what to expect, check out Wrestle Kingdom 9.

To get up to date on storylines, check out the following matches/events. AJ Styles vs Kazuchika Okada at Dominion, The main event of the last three days of the G1 Climax (Styles/Tanahashi, Okada/Nakamura, and the final match of the G1 Climax) and if you have the time, check the King of Pro Wrestling and Power Struggle events of this year and maybe the last day of the tag league.


----------



## Corey

As most people have already said, I'm pleasantly surprised by how well the card turned out. I _nearly_ voted for Goto/Naito because they were my two favorite performers from the G1 this year and I WISH that match was for the IC Title, but it's impossible to go against Styles/Nakamura. Tag Title match looks solid, KUSHIDA will likely win back the Junior title to send Omega (hopefully) into the heavyweight division, Ishii/Shibata could be great, and as long as Tanahashi/Okada doesn't go 35 minutes it should be good stuff too. Great card overall. (Y)

Kinda irks me that Lethal/Elgin is made because now everyone is saying Styles won't win, but I still think he does. Not a single person has pinned or submitted AJ in ROH since making his return, so it would be huge if that came to an end. Who knows though. Can we see Styles as a double champ by the end of the night???


----------



## Tha Pope

Don't worry about AJ










DDP's got his back


----------



## Old School #1

For sure Nakamura vs Styles


----------



## Deadman's Hand

3MB4Life said:


> Puma and Ricochet are the same person dude. I don't know if you know that and you're just taking the piss but I'll leave that there just in case.


*Yeah, sure they are. What's next, you're gonna say El Generico & Sami Zayn are the same person? unk2

On topic, this card should be amazing. Shibata/Ishii is gonna be ungodly stiff,
Lethal/Elgin should be amazing, Okada/Tanahashi was great last year, and should be great this year, and of course, Nakamura/Styles should be a MOTYC.

January 4th is gonna be spectacular. :banderas*


----------



## 3MB4Life

Deadman's Hand said:


> *Yeah, sure they are. What's next, you're gonna say El Generico & Sami Zayn are the same person? unk2*


Of course Zayn and Generico aren't the same person, Generico is working at an orphanage back in Mexico. Jeez.


----------



## FastHeel

Where does one watch NJPW, I need some wrestling in art form, there is stuff on YouTube but I want to catch up on the up to date stuff?


----------



## charlesxo

Ishii v Shibata :blessed


----------



## omaroo

I havent watched any NJPW.

Is there any point watching all NJPW stuff from this year to be able to watch WK 10?

I know for me personally I need to have english commentary as without it my mind gets distracted.

All current NJPW stuff is all in Japanese which is a shame.


----------



## LilOlMe

FastHeel said:


> Where does one watch NJPW, I need some wrestling in art form, there is stuff on YouTube but I want to catch up on the up to date stuff?


NJPW World has an English registration page. It's like $8 a month. 

Here are some helpful tips I gave to someone who was signing up. Also gives you some background info on the wrestlers in the second link, with a comical tone:
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other...keep-all-discussion-here-79.html#post51270914
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other...keep-all-discussion-here-80.html#post51271666
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other...keep-all-discussion-here-80.html#post51295929


A few things have changed since then, like the "English" button is on the top right, and the symbol pictures now have words, which makes it even easier, but most of this stuff still applies.

I will post some links below to matches that are on Dailymotion that should whet your appetite.



omaroo said:


> I havent watched any NJPW.
> 
> Is there any point watching all NJPW stuff from this year to be able to watch WK 10?
> 
> I know for me personally I need to have english commentary as without it my mind gets distracted.
> 
> All current NJPW stuff is all in Japanese which is a shame.


If you want English commentary, WK9 and King of Pro-Wrestling were both done with English commentary.

However, I'd really advise you that the more you watch, the more you get used to the Japanese commentary. To the point where most of us prefer the Japanese over English. 

I wrote this to someone, and they ended up agreeing when they watched:


> There is no English commentary. I know this is a big barrier to overcome for some, and I thought I'd be the same way, but once you start watching, you realize it's not much of an issue, IMO.
> 
> The inflection and excitement in the commentators voices perfectly convey the action happening, and they also use a lot of English words to describe moves ("Brainbuster", "Dropkickuuuuh", etc. "Laritooooo" is Lariat aka the official word for Clothesline).
> 
> The wrestlers themselves also tend to convey everything. I find that the Japanese wrestlers are really good at storytelling, and you will understand what's going on with the way they challenge each other and their facial expressions.


If you read messageboards and the links in the 2nd post, you can learn backstories, so English commentary becomes pointless and actually can be distracting, IMO.


To the both of you, *here are some great NJPW matches* that are up on Dailymotion:



Spoiler: Here



*Shibata vs. Sakuraba at Dominion 2015* (this is what made me decide that my NJPW World subscription purchase was a great one) *[**** Meltzer rating]*

*Nakamura vs. Goto at Dominion 2015* *[****1/2 Meltzer rating]*

*AJ Styles vs. Okada at Dominion 2015** [****3/4 Meltzer rating]*

*Shibata vs. Ibushi at G1 Tournament 2015** [****1/2 Meltzer rating]*

*Tanahashi vs. Ibushi at G1 Tournament 2015** [****3/4 Meltzer rating]*

*Elgin vs. Ishii at G1 Tournament 2015* (a bull vs. bull type of match) *[****1/2 Meltzer rating]*

*Okada vs. Nakamura at G1 Tournament 2015** [****3/4 Meltzer rating]*

*Tanahashi vs. AJ Styles at G1 Tournament 2015** [****3/4 Meltzer rating]* (note: Set "age gate" off, and then click on the link again)

*AJ Styles vs. Shibata at G1 Tournament 2015** [***3/4 Meltzer rating]*

*Tanahashi vs. Naito at G1 Tournament 2015** [**** Meltzer rating]*

*Honma vs. Goto at G1 Tournament 2015* (awesome slugfest)

*Shibata vs. Honma at G1 Tournament 2014* (Had me on the edge of my chair!) *[****3/4 Meltzer rating]*

*Shibata vs. Kojima at G1 Tournament 2013* (just intense as hell at certain points) *[***1/2 Meltzer rating]*

*Tanahashi vs. Suzuki at King of Pro-Wrestling 2012* (I said that this was the _best_ match I've ever seen, and cemented Tanahashi as the best seller & wrestler in the world, IMO) *[***** Meltzer rating]*

*Shibata vs. Ishii at G1 Tournament 2013** [***** Meltzer rating]*

*Shibata vs Ishii at King of Pro Wrestling 2013* (watch in sequence with the one above first) *[****1/4 Meltzer rating]*

*Ibushi vs. Ricochet at Dominion 2014** [****3/4 Meltzer rating]*

*Okada vs. Tanahashi at Wrestling Kingdom 9* (I deliberately sought out Japanese commentary for this, because it's so much better, IMO) *[****3/4 Meltzer rating]*

*Ibushi vs. Nakamura at Wrestling Kingdom 9** [***** Meltzer rating]*

*Shibata vs. Goto at Dominion 2013** [****3/4 Meltzer rating]*

*Shibata vs. Goto at Wrestle Kingdom 8** [**** Meltzer rating]*

*Shibata vs. Goto at G1 Tournament 2014** [**** Meltzer rating]* (ff to 3:00)

*Tanahashi vs. Nakamura at New Beginning 2015** [****1/2 Meltzer rating]*

*Tanhashi vs. Shibata at G1 Tournament 2013** [**** Meltzer rating]*

*Tanhashi vs. Shibata at G1 Tournament 2014** [****1/2 Meltzer rating]* (ff to 18:52)

*Tanahashi vs. Shibata at Destruction 2014** [***** Meltzer rating]*

*Tanahashi vs. Shibata at G1 Tournament 2015** [****1/4 Meltzer rating]*

Shibata vs. Naito at G1 Tournament 2015 ("Said to be an excellent match, best of the night." - Meltzer)

*Okada vs. Prince Devitt (aka Finn Balor) at Kizuna Road 2013** [****1/4 Meltzer rating*

*Ibushi vs. Low Ki vs. Prince Devitt at Wrestle Kingdom 7** [****1/2 Meltzer rating]*

*Tanahashi vs. Goto at Destruction 2007*

*Shibata vs. Nakamura on 7/4/2004*

*Shibata vs. Nakamura at G1 Tournament 2004* (watch this is in sequence with the one above first)

*Shibata vs. Nakamura at G1 Tournament 2014** [****1/2 Meltzer rating]* (ff to 21:30)

*Nakamura vs. Bad Luck Fale at New Japan Cup 2014** [**** Meltzer rating]*

*Marufuji vs. Kanemoto at Wrestling Dontaku 2010* (this is what got me into New Japan)

*Marufuji vs. Nakamura at King of Pro Wrestling 2013** [****1/4 Meltzer rating]*

*Kanemoto vs. Nagata at G1 Tournament 2006*

*Ibushi vs. Nakamura at G1 Tournament 2013** [****3/4 Meltzer rating]*

*AJ Styles vs. Suzuki at G1 Tournament 2014** [****3/4 Meltzer rating]

Nakamura vs. Okada at G1 Tournament 2014 [****3/4 Meltzer rating]*

*Okada vs. Tanahashi at King of Pro Wrestling 2013** [***** Meltzer rating]*

*Tanahashi vs. Naito at Destruction 2011** [****1/2 Meltzer rating]*

*Tanhashi vs. Naito at G1 Tournament 2013** [****1/2 Meltzer rating]*

*Tanahashi vs. Ishii at G1 Tournament 2013** [****3/4 Meltzer rating]*

*Marufuji vs. Prince Devitt at NJPW Circuit [1/30/2010]*

*Marufuji vs. Prince Devitt at Dominion 2010** | Pt. 2 | Pt. 3*http://videos.sapo.pt/i8YjpAse7eCNHwZuBui8

*Naito vs. Ishii at New Beginning 2014** [****3/4 Meltzer rating]*

*Ibushi vs. Ishii at Back to Yokohama Arena 2014** [****3/4 Meltzer rating]*

*Okada vs. Tenryu (Retirement Match)*

*Tanahashi vs. Bad Luck Fale at G1 Tournament 2015* ("This ended up being a good match, which is quite the tribute to Tanahashi." - Meltzer)

AJ Styles vs. Bad Luck Fale at G1 Tournament 2015 (Just fun as hell, WWE style match)

*Anderson vs. Takahashi at G1 Tournament 2015* (same as above, and this is the follow-up, so watch it in a row)

*Ibushi vs. Doc Gallows at G1 Tournament 2015* (little gem)

*AJ Styles vs. Yano* at G1 Tournament 2015 (ditto)

*Ibushi vs. Taguchi at Best of Super Junior Tournament 2011* (high impact, back and forth match)

I could do a bunch more, but this is a good start. 

NJPW World is really worth subscribing to. If only to see the Okada vs. Nagata G1 Tournament 2015 match in its natural setting w/real commentary alone.  Ditto with Okada vs. Naito at G1 Tournament 2012.




ETA: Fixed the links!

ETAA: @Merry Blissmas lots of Okada here. 

The Okada vs. Prince Devitt (Finn Balor) match will give you a side of Finn you haven't seen. Probably what you've been wanting as far as character. I've said it's one of the better character performance I've seen. Came off as a bit dark and disturbed without being over the top.


----------



## LilOlMe

@FastHeel & @omaroo, they announced the G1 Tournament participants & G1 main event matches during the Dominion PPV. You can hear the audience reacting in real-time to the announcements and images.

Gives you a good idea of who's over, and what matches the audience was most looking forward to:
http://njpwworld.com/p/o_original_0022_02

Fixed those video links, btw. LOL, was messy.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

@LilOlMe *6 Okada matches with the likes of Styles, Devitt, and Nakamura? I've got plenty of material this weekend. Thanks, bro :russo.*


----------



## John Dunleavey

Bit of a side step on the topic but there is now a NJPW Chromecast app so you are able to cast content from iOS devices/ Android devices to your stick which is a blessing!


----------



## LilOlMe

Merry Blissmas said:


> @LilOlMe *6 Okada matches with the likes of Styles, Devitt, and Nakamura? I've got plenty of material this weekend. Thanks, bro :russo.*


7 now with the Tenryu match. :wink2: He's an old fuck, but as Tanahashi said "you realize how good Okada is while watching that match."

"You forgot that Tenryu couldn't move until halfway through the match." :lol

I know what he means, because I had the same thought. Same with appreciating Tanahashi more due to a less than glamorous match-up. Appreciated Tana the most when I saw him go up against Bad Luck Fale in the G1 tournament, and work his ass off to make that match great.

Okada getting dropped on his head by Tenryu was :vince4.

But anyway, nice to see you in this section. Expanding styles & tastes is always good.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

@LilOlMe *Yeah, @RuthlessAggrEvan and @SANTAGON brought me over here last year for WK 9 and I was very pleased with the show. I had to come back for WK 10, but I am sad that there is no JR commentary this time.*


----------



## Joshi Judas

Okada has always been my favorite since I first watched him in New Japan, but over time, I've come to acknowledge the greatness of the God Tanahashi. I've said he's been the best big match wrestler over the past 4-5 years in the whole world and I still stand by that statement.

He's not someone who instantly catches your eye like a Nakamura, Okada, Shibata or Ibushi, but the more I've watched the New Japan roster and their matches, I couldn't help but notice why Tanahashi is the best. As good as Okada is, I don't think he can completely fill Tanahashi's shoes yet, though he needs to.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

SANTAGON said:


> Okada has always been my favorite since I first watched him in New Japan, but over time, I've come to acknowledge the greatness of the God Tanahashi. I've said he's been the best big match wrestler over the past 4-5 years in the whole world and I still stand by that statement.
> 
> He's not someone who instantly catches your eye like a Nakamura, Okada, Shibata or Ibushi, but the more I've watched the New Japan roster and their matches, I couldn't help but notice why Tanahashi is the best. As good as Okada is, I don't think he can completely fill Tanahashi's shoes yet, though he needs to.


*Tanahashi gets better with age? No signs of retiring?*


----------



## Joshi Judas

Merry Blissmas said:


> *Tanahashi gets better with age? No signs of retiring?*




Don't think he's retiring anytime soon but he's been dealing with a bad back for quite a while now. If WK 10 is indeed the passing of the torch from Tana to Okada, it wouldn't surprise me if he's not involved in highly taxing matches for a while. He'll probably take it easy for some time.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

SANTAGON said:


> Don't think he's retiring anytime soon but he's been dealing with a bad back for quite a while now. If WK 10 is indeed the passing of the torch from Tana to Okada, it wouldn't surprise me if he's not involved in highly taxing matches for a while. He'll probably take it easy for some time.


*I think Okada is ready. You thought he was ready last year, and he's only gotten better since, so it's time to pull the trigger.*


----------



## Joshi Judas

Merry Blissmas said:


> *I think Okada is ready. You thought he was ready last year, and he's only gotten better since, so it's time to pull the trigger.*



He's definitely ready to lead the company. They need to put him front and center as THE new ace. I don't think he's as good all round as Tanahashi is atm, but he will be. Even then, he's ready for the top spot.


NJPW does a lot of repetitive booking like the WWE, I'm hoping WK 10 can turn a few things around and put guys like Shibata and Naito in a better spot as well.


----------



## El Dandy

2 things I'm looking forward to most:

1. Will Gedo show a sliver of faith in Shibata and finally give him a singles title (and a prestigious one at that: the coveted NEVER title. This is what us Shibata fans been reduced to :mj2. For any new fans this is like rooting for you favorite to win the European or US title)

and more importantly....

2. Naito's entrance! Even if there is nothing special planned... at the very least, I hope his entrance takes longer than the Jr tag match. Him making his way down the ramp should put Undertaker's slowness to shame :lmao. It def has some possibilities.

Match quality aside, I'm prob more hyped for New Years Dash than the actual Dome show. Should answer some questions. Who will be Okada's next challenger? What will become of Naito, Shibata, Goto? Will we see a return of suzuki gun? Who will be the IC challenger? Hopefully/maybe the Dome show is a bad night for Bullet Club and we start to see more descension?


----------



## Corey

Hopefully the winner of Goto/Naito will get an IWGP Title shot against Okada at New Beginning. Goto should technically still be owed that anyway due to his G1 win over him. If Naito loses, maybe he and EVIL can challenge for the Tag Titles after Makabe & Honma win them?


----------



## El Dandy

oh shit I forgot all about Goto beating Okada during the G1! 

He is still owed that match tbf, but man I sure hope they don't beat Naito. He's 0-4 in single matches at WK. 

For credibility sake, Naito really needs to get a win.


----------



## Vårmakos

Anyone think two members of Suzukigun have a chance of being Yano's secret tag partners? They'll be done with NOAH by then and I can't imagine New Japan would want three heel stables at once.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

Vårmakos said:


> Anyone think two members of Suzukigun have a chance of being Yano's secret tag partners? They'll be done with NOAH by then and I can't imagine New Japan would want three heel stables at once.


*Here's a question I've been wondering about: When the fuck is Minoru Suzuki coming back?*


----------



## El Dandy

Deadman's Hand said:


> *Here's a question I've been wondering about: When the fuck is Minoru Suzuki coming back?*


Maybe New Years Dash?

I think he could be an easy guy to slot into being Okada's challenger after Tokyo Dome. There are 3 people they could do: MiSu, Goto, or Naito.

Don't think it will be Naito this soon, so that leaves Goto or MiSu. Goto would be an easy plug in seeing as he has a victory over Okada, but that means he beats Naito at WK and that should not happen. They'd practically be sacrificing Naito just so Goto can take an L to Okada in February. That's why I think MiSu could be the ideal challenger.

How they could book they're next year-ish:
- Naito beat Goto & Nakamura beat Styles.
- MiSu returns and challenges Okada.
- Naito programs Nakamura for a few months; Naito wins the IC and Nakamura finally moves on from that belt. 
- Nakamura wins the G1 and challenges Okada. 
- Okada beats Nakamura at WK11.
- Naito is hopefully ready to challenge Okada for New Beginning 2017 and beat him.

They're christening Okada as the new ace so he's gonna be holding the HW until at least summer if not for all of 2016. I think Naito could be the guy to take the belt off of Okada because there is an awesome redemption story to be told, but it's much too soon to do Okada/Naito in February of this year. 

or Naito will just be stuck in upper mid land forever. He has shown such promise


----------



## omaroo

Thanks for the links lilolme. 

So before I watch WK 10 would I need to watch all those matches to be familiar with the characters and the story lines?

Are there full shows/events I need to watch?

I just haven't got the time to watch most full shows ATM.

That's why I'm slightly put of watching WK 10 if I don't know what's going on.

I really want to watch NJPW because I fucking hate WWE ATM (apart from NXT) but there seems TOO many shows/events which makes everything overwhelming.

So not sure what to watch to actually understand everything at WK 10.

Unfortunately I can't afford to get NJPW world ATM.


----------



## LilOlMe

@omaroo, no you don't need to watch everything. They are just great matches if you're getting into NJPW and want to see some of the best work from some of the current participants. 

If you take a liking to someone, you can go back and watch some of their matches if you'd like.

Since WK10 will be available in English, you will hear some of the backstories of the matches then. 

The only thing I'd say you need to watch is Okada vs. Tanahashi at WK9, because that's directly gonna play into the storyline of their match, and probably Shibata vs. Naito at G1 Tournament 2015 & Tanahashi vs. Naito at G1 Tournament 2015, because you'll understand why Shibata & Goto hate Naito's character.


----------



## omaroo

LilOlMe said:


> @omaroo, no you don't need to watch everything. They are just great matches if you're getting into NJPW and want to see some of the best work from some of the current participants.
> 
> If you take a liking to someone, you can go back and watch some of their matches if you'd like.
> 
> Since WK10 will be available in English, you will hear some of the backstories of the matches then.
> 
> The only thing I'd say you need to watch is Okada vs. Tanahashi at WK9, because that's directly gonna play into the storyline of their match, and probably Shibata vs. Naito at G1 Tournament 2015 & Tanahashi vs. Naito at G1 Tournament 2015, because you'll understand why Shibata & Goto hate Naito's character.


Ok thanks mate again for you advice and help.

I will watch majority of those matches you have linked in my spare time before WK 10. 

BTW who is doing the commentary in English for WK 10?

I think like you said maybe over time I may get used to the Japanese commentary. 

From what I have gathered from some posters it seems Tanahashi, Okada, AJ Styles and Nakamura are the big stars in NJPW. I may have missed a couple.

So in your opinion you dont think I need to watch all the shows/events leading up to WK 10?

I know you can watch NJPW on AXS in english but again Im too far behind on that due to the sheer amount of episodes.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Merry Blissmas said:


> *Tanahashi gets better with age? No signs of retiring?*


At his best, he's as great as he's ever been, but now he has to be selective about when he's going to reach that level. The biggest criticism that he gets is that he dogs it in the tag matches that populate the house shows that get uploaded to NJPW World, though given that not many people attend them or watch them online, it's understandable. Opening sequences to pop the crowd, hide during the bulk of the match, finish it off with his signature spots and probably get the pin. 

Hell, Tanahashi spent a good three months this Spring feuding with Toru Yano, which was practically a vacation since comedy matches aren't as physically intensive. Lots of fans were saying that he had passed his peak. But when it came time for the G1 tournament and he was producing multiple awesome singles matches every week for a month, that narrative ended. It's too bad that lots of new foreign fans don't see how great he is. They hear "Japanese Cena" and "bad neck/back/knees" and immediately form their own conclusions without seeing him in action. Besides being a top babyface that usually wins and is the better part of 40 years old, how much else do they have in common? 

Respect the ace, daddeh.


----------



## LilOlMe

SANTAGON said:


> Okada has always been my favorite since I first watched him in New Japan, but over time, I've come to acknowledge the greatness of the God Tanahashi. I've said he's been the best big match wrestler over the past 4-5 years in the whole world and I still stand by that statement.
> 
> He's not someone who instantly catches your eye like a Nakamura, Okada, Shibata or Ibushi, but the more I've watched the New Japan roster and their matches, I couldn't help but notice why Tanahashi is the best.


This is exactly how I feel, except I'd just say "best wrestler", period.

When I first saw him I disliked him, and thought "what is this goofy shit?" But my God is he good. Good call about not being as eye-catching, but he does literally everything right. Can't find an area to critique. 




omaroo said:


> Ok thanks mate again for you advice and help.
> 
> I will watch majority of those matches you have linked in my spare time before WK 10.
> 
> BTW who is doing the commentary in English for WK 10?
> 
> I think like you said maybe over time I may get used to the Japanese commentary.
> 
> From what I have gathered from some posters it seems Tanahashi, Okada, AJ Styles and Nakamura are the big stars in NJPW. I may have missed a couple.
> 
> So in your opinion you dont think I need to watch all the shows/events leading up to WK 10?
> 
> I know you can watch NJPW on AXS in english but again Im too far behind on that due to the sheer amount of episodes.


Matt Striker and Kevin Kelly are doing the English commentary, and apparently NJPW is also trying to find a Japanese commentator who also speaks English to join their team. 

No, you definitely don't need to watch full shows before WK10. I'd say that it would definitely be a good idea to watch some of the videos posted to familiarize yourself with the wrestlers, though. I think that knowing storylines is not that big of a concern, but knowing a wrestler's style can help you immensely enjoy the matches.

For instance, Japan is VERY big on counter sequences, especially very long, elaborate, ones. It's one of the reasons their wrestlers are so good and smart, IMO. So if you're not familiar with a wrestler's go to moves or the way they work, it's gonna be much less impressive and kind of lost on you when their opponent does tremendous counter moves. Ditto with when they steal each others' moves.

Myself and someone else were both underwhelmed when we first saw Tanahashi win with the High Fly Flow. Like "that's it? That's how the match is over?" But it was because we didn't know that that was his big move. So once you get used to and knowledgeable about the stuff, you appreciate it more.

Either way, I am sure you will still have a great time watching WK10, because there's definitely gonna be some exciting matches, and the English commentary will be helpful for someone totally new to this.


ETA: You're right about the Big 4, with Ibushi, Goto, Shibata (the guy in my sig), Naito and I guess Ishii making up the next level. You'll find that some of those are very popular with the crowd, so it's not really just about overness.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Surely Tanahashi can't win again right guys?










Okada has to take this one....


----------



## El Dandy

Wonder if AJ will take some time off after WK to get healthy.

Would not be a bad thing if he disappeared for a few months and BC just died. Would allow AJ to return as a babyface.


----------



## Anguyen92

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> It's too bad that lots of new foreign fans don't see how great he is. They hear "Japanese Cena" and "bad neck/back/knees" and immediately form their own conclusions without seeing him in action. Besides being a top babyface that usually wins and is the better part of 40 years old, how much else do they have in common?


I think when it comes down to it, Tanahashi is more like Shawn Michaels. A great big-time big-match wrestler that can work with anyone well at the right time and get a compelling match in the process and works smarter in the latter parts of their careers where they do not need to rely on overdoing it with spots to get the crowd going.


----------



## Joshi Judas

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


>



Tana being cool as fuck :banderas


Where's that gif from?


----------



## KO Bossy

TripleG said:


> Tanahashi Vs. Okada, you know I've seen that match like 5 or 6 times and I still want to see this one. Go figure. I guess after last year's emotional encounter, I'm ready for more.
> 
> AJ Vs. Nakamura: One of my comments this year was that NJPW's main events involving the big four (Okada, Tanahashi, Nakamura, Styles) have been great. Tanahashi Vs. Okada? Fantastic. Styles Vs. Okada? Fantastic. Okada Vs. Nakamura? Fantastic. Tanahashi Vs. Nakamura? Fantastic. The one pairing I didn't see in 2015 was Styles Vs. Nakamura....so YEAH! Give me this one please!
> 
> Iishi Vs. Shibata = This is gonna be STIFF. Love it!
> 
> Naito Vs. Goto = Should be great!
> 
> Bullet Club Vs. Makabe/Honma = Honma is FINALLY getting into some significant matches and it is great to see a tag title match that is fresh. Fine with this!
> 
> Omega Vs. Kushida = Should be good. Their previous matches this year were good, so this shouldn't be any different.
> 
> Lethal Vs. Elgin for the ROH Title = So does that mean Lethal is retaining at Final Battle? I guess card is always subject to change. Anyways, I was there live for the match these two had at Supercard of Honor in 2013, and it was amazing. I'm fine with seeing this one again.
> 
> Team Yano Vs. The Bullet Club....meh. Its filler.
> 
> Bucks Vs. reDRagon Vs. Roppongi Vice Vs. Ricochet and Sydal = Meh. I got so sick and tired of seeing these pinball type of junior tag matches. They all look the same to me, especially if the Bucks are involved.
> 
> Overall, very good card. The major positive right off the bat is that they kept the filler tag matches to a minimum. Alot of their cards this year were just littered with these throwaway tag matches that just combine guys that are in feuds (much like what WWE does on Raw every week). This looks like a fully fleshed out card and becuase its their big dome show, they are putting their best foot forward too and delivering big matches.
> 
> Anyways, I am super stoked.


+1


----------



## LilOlMe

@omaroo

Here is some background on the Tanahashi & Shibata personal dislike, which played out in their series of matches onscreen.

And here's Tanahashi talking about his philosophy on wrestling, which helps explain how he works.

Lastly, here is a description & gifs of most of the wrestlers' go to moves that myself & el dandy posted for someone who asked:



Spoiler: Here






> Tanahashi puts a lot of thought into wrestling. He wrote some interesting thoughts on the problem with Naito's promos when Naito was a face. It's in the 4th link about Shibata/Tanhashi in this post.
> 
> You are 100% right about how moves like the elbow are seen as more important when it's the People's Elbow.
> 
> I may forget some stuff and be not so good at explaining but:
> 
> 
> *AJ Styles* - Styles Clash. It's the move where he holds his opponent upside down, gets their arms behind his legs, and face plants them forward. You saw him do that in the Shibata match.
> 
> It might be the deadliest move in wrestling, in terms of the way it has been built up and sold. Someone legitimately got their neck broken (it was their fault, though, because they dove into it head first), and they've played that up in NJPW to make it seem even more scary.
> 
> It's one of my favorite moves, due to the way his opponents immediately sell the panic and urgently try to get out of the move as soon as they see it coming. You saw Shibata do this.
> 
> He also uses the Calf Lock submission as a finisher. You also saw this in the Shibata match. It kind of looks like an ankle lock, but he's bending their whole calf back.
> 
> There's another move he's used as a finisher as well, but I'm drawing a blank right now.
> 
> 
> *Ibushi* - That huge flip/spin (more than 360 degrees) off the top rope that Tanahashi moved from (or got his knees up...don't remember) in their match together. He also does some kind of scary-ass looking neck forward drop that really looks like it ought to be banned for real.
> 
> *Shibata* - Sleeper into a penalty kick. The penalty kick is where he kicks you hard as shit in the chest.
> 
> He also likes to beat the shit out of someone in the corner, and then go to the other corner for a running rocket dropkick right into their faces. Pointing this out, because sometimes his opponents like to try to counter that.
> 
> He's agile as hell too when he does that.
> 
> 
> *Nakamura* - Boma Ye. It's a running knee to the face (or sometimes off the top rope), which looks like one of the most vicious moves in wrestling with the way that he delivers it. Really looks like he's connecting at high impact.
> 
> The best I've seen it look is in the Ibushi/Nakamura G1 2013 match. Really looked like he took Ibushi's head off with it.
> 
> Also does an armbar submission, where he will sometimes spin over his opponents and take them down with it. It's really fucking cool.
> 
> He also has some other signature moves. One of which is that he dangles his arms in front of his opponent while the ref is calling for a clean break. It's his way of being a smart-ass and toying with the opponent, like "look I'm not hitting him/don't need to hit him."
> 
> He also does this thing in the corner, where he essentially stomps on his opponent's face while doing some weird dance like he's having an electrocution, lol. I never get sick of it.
> 
> 
> *Okada* - Rainmaker clothesline. He will typically do his pose, and then go for the clothesline (lariat). Usually he'll start with his opponent in front of him with their back to him, and then spin them to the front and clothesline them hard.
> 
> There have been some sick, sick, counter sequences to this, and watching him try to hit it can be a ton of fun in a long sequence.
> 
> Also does piledrivers, which his opponents will often greatly try to get out of or reverse.
> 
> He also has one of the best, if not _the_ best, dropkicks in the business. So pretty and gets great height for such a tall dude.
> 
> I also love his uppercuts, especially when he delivers them while his opponent is on the ground. They Usually sound and look hard as hell.
> 
> 
> *Ishii* - Clothesline on the ground & brainbuster. Sometimes in combination.
> 
> 
> *Goto* - Don't know how to describe it, but it's sick as hell. It looks like some kind of weird slingshot or rocket, almost like an amusement park ride, lol. He does it full force & goes down with his opponent.
> 
> He also does this thing where he spins them and drops them on to his knee.
> 
> 
> *"Machine Gun" Anderson* - Stun Gun, which is an RKO.
> 
> 
> *Doc Gallows* - A two handed chokeslam.
> 
> 
> *Bad Luck Fale* - Move that looks like Razor Ramon's old move. He holds them behind him in kind of a cross-like position with their arms spread out and then drops them forward.
> 
> Also, a chokeslam while he uses his thumb on his other hand to spike them at the same time.
> 
> 
> *Naito* - Don't know how to describe it, but he debuted his new move during the tournament. It's called Destino. He kind of spins over them and brings them down while falling down with them on his ass. Just watch a gif, lol. It's very abrupt and final.
> 
> Don't remember what his old move was when he was a face. Someone help me out.
> 
> Also does the Koji Clutch submission which was named after another one of my favorite wrestlers, Koji Kanemoto. It's where he puts one of his legs over his opponent's neck and has their neck in between his legs and arms.
> 
> 
> *Tenzan* - Anaconda Vice submission, which you saw in the match with Gallows. CM Punk took the move in WWE.
> 
> He also does this thing that I call "propellers." He brings his arms down on his opponents shoulders like plane propellers. I think the official name is Mongolian Chops or something like that.
> 
> 
> *Takahashi* - Don't even know. Saw it once, and it looked cool, I think.
> 
> 
> *Honma* - Diving headbutt off the top rope. He also does this really fucking cool flying headbutt after he runs the ropes, coming off like a rocket. I love it.
> 
> 
> *Makabe* - I don't know?
> 
> 
> *Yano* - Whichever cheating method works.
> 
> 
> *Nagata* - Armbar submission. He rolls his eyes back into his head like the Undertaker when he does it.
> 
> He also flips his opponents on to their heads.
> 
> 
> *Kojima* - An elbow type clothesline, I think. He usually takes his arm pad off like the Rock, though less theatrics, lol.
> 
> He also chops the hell out of his opponents in a growing, rapid, speed in the corner, which I love.
> 
> 
> *Tanahashi* - High Fly Flow. Sometimes does it twice in a row for extra impact. Occasionally will do it on the outside too, which indicates just how all out he's going for a match (considering his bad back).
> 
> He also uses the Texas Cloverleaf submission, but does it cooler than most wrestlers, because he holds his opponents up at an angle at times.
> 
> Also does Sling Blade, which is when he runs and jumps and grabs his opponent's neck from behind, bringing them down. Seth Rollins used this move in The Shield sometimes.
> 
> 
> Who am I forgetting?
> 
> Oh, *Elgin* - Buckle Bomb (a powerbomb into the turnbuckles) into a spinning powerbomb.
> 
> He also does this cool as hell move where he suplexes his opponent from the apron, while he's on the turnbuckles, then turns them into an angle as if they were on the top rope and lifts them high up into the air for a vertical suplex. He then spins them while in the air, and turns it into a slam on the mat.
> 
> Cesaro does the suplex from the apron thing, but Elgin makes it even more difficult with more steps & power involved.
> 
> 
> I wrote most of this post, and then left. In the mean time, I see that La Parka made it really easy for me by posting gifs. I was gonna do that, but now don't have to. Thanks for the work, lol!





El Dandy said:


> In GIF/Video form where I can find one, here are some of the bigger guys finishes & sigs:
> 
> *Hiroshi Tanahashi*
> - Finish: High Fly Flow
> - Sig: Sling-Blade
> - Submission: Texas Cloverleaf
> 
> *Shinsuke Nakamura*
> - Finish: Boma Ye
> - Submission: Rolling Armbar
> *
> Kazuchika Okada*
> - Finish: Rainmaker (usually setup by a Tombstone Piledriver)
> - Sig: Heavy Rain
> - Submission: Red-Ink
> 
> *AJ Styles*
> - Finish: Styles Clash
> - Sig: Bloody Sunday
> - Submission: Calf-Slicer
> 
> *Tetsuya Naito*
> - Finish: Destino
> - Former Top Rope Finish: Stardust Press
> - Submission: Puma Blanca (Koji Clutch)
> 
> *Hirooki Goto*
> - Finish: Shouten Kai
> - Sig: Ushigoroshi
> 
> *Katsuyori Shibata*
> - Finish: PK (usually setup by a GTS or sleeper)
> - Sig: Seated corner dropkick
> 
> *Kota Ibushi*
> - Finish: Phoenix Splash
> - Sig: Combination kicks/punches followed by standing corkscrew moonsault
> 
> *Togi Makabe*
> - Finish: King Kong Knee Drop
> - Sig: King Kong Lariat
> 
> *Tomohiro Ishii*
> - Finish: Brainbuster
> - Sig: Seated sliding lariat
> - Sig: Ishii Driller
> 
> *Toru Yano
> *- Finish: Small Package
> - Sig: Inside cradle
> - Sig: School boy
> - Sig: Working the marks trying to sell his DVD
> 
> *Karl Anderson*
> - Finish: Gun Stun
> 
> *Bad Luck Flae*
> - Finish: Bad Luck Fall
> - Sig: Grenade
> 
> *Tomoaki Honma*
> - Finish: Missing a top rope Kokeshi Headbutt
> - Sig: Kokeshi Headbutt






Alright, I think you've got everything you need to be acquainted with NJPW now, lol.


----------



## El Dandy

Wonder who Yano has up his sleeve.

Hope it's Muta & Chono cause why the fuck not?


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

A subject is required when YOSHITATSU is your bilingual Japanese-English commentator for Wrestle Kingdom 10!


----------



## MTheBehemoth

^ LOLWTF


----------



## El Dandy

New Japan pulling out all the stops by making the commentary WORLD FAMOUS

:dead3


----------



## Joshi Judas

Wow :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Vårmakos

Spoiler: Yano's partners





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/678168212828221440



:mark:


----------



## Corey

!!!!!

(Y)


----------



## NastyYaffa

Here is the Briscoes promo from tonight's NJPW show:




This is a nice surprise. Definitely didn't think we would see Dem Boyz at the Dome!


----------



## El Dandy

Yano and his annual mystery partner tradition delivers again!


----------



## twaughthammer

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## flag sabbath

This weekend's Road To Tokyo Dome main events have succeeded in getting me proper hyped. For Okada vs KUSHIDA.


----------



## AT&T Stadium

flag sabbath said:


> This weekend's Road To Tokyo Dome main events have succeeded in getting me proper hyped. For Okada vs KUSHIDA.


Sick! Always love their RtTD main events.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

NastyYaffa said:


> Here is the Briscoes promo from tonight's NJPW show:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a nice surprise. Definitely didn't think we would see Dem Boyz at the Dome!


Surprised this didn't get something out of you @Merry Blissmas. Went from a nothing undercard tag match to can't-miss.


----------



## Cactus

I'm honestly sick of seeing Tana face Okada. I can never get into a lot of their matches. Either way, this should be a great show. I'm expecting Nakamura/Styles to steal the show.


----------



## El Dandy

https://twitter.com/SenorLARIATO/status/678775311790510081

Yay. More belts. For fucks sake New Japan can't even get their Tag Division in order, so they now think a trios title is what they need!


----------



## Vårmakos

Imagine Suzuki, TAKA and Taichi as trios champs.. :zayn3


----------



## sharkboy22

Tanahashi vs Okada again?

Not even gonna pretend that I want to see this match for gazillionth time just because its NJPW.


----------



## Corey

El Dandy said:


> https://twitter.com/SenorLARIATO/status/678775311790510081
> 
> Yay. More belts. For fucks sake New Japan can't even get their Tag Division in order, so they now think a trios title is what they need!


If Bullet Club wins another title for no reason...


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

For those of you with the constitution, NJPW's "Raw after 'Mania" also known as New Year's Dash will be live on NJPW World, also with English commentary, as I've just found out. Makes sense, Striker and Kelly could stay in Tokyo another day. Regardless of what this says, it's 4:30 AM Eastern, 1:30 Pacific.


----------



## ddan

Jack Evans 187 said:


> If Bullet Club wins another title for no reason...


Toru Yano champion or Bullet Club wins another title... huh


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

What are the chances that AJ Styles wins the Intercontinental Title?


----------



## Lariatoh!

I'm going to go with very small... One of the big three will have to lose due to the main event so I don;t think another will fall, especially to an outsider. Also from all reports AJ's contract status seems to be up in the air. On the biggest stage, I don;t see it happening. NJPW books quite traditionally. 

However if we look at the bigger picture, we can assume Okada will finally defeat Tana, so Okada will need someone huge to face in the long run (and its not going to be Goto or Naito who will be a short term solid defence). While the IC belt seems to be entrusted to the very higher ups, so giving it to Styles will maintain it's prestige and free up Naka for that IWGP scene... however this scenario can easily play out at New Year's dash after the Dome show.

Naka is arguably the most popular guy by the tiniest of margins over Tana, so him winning will be for the fans...


----------



## AT&T Stadium

WesternFilmGuy said:


> What are the chances that AJ Styles wins the Intercontinental Title?


Everything Lariato said plus AJ's likely taking time off afterward to get to 100% physically.


----------



## El Dandy

Yeah I really hope AJ loses to Nakamura and for Naito to take the IC off of Nakamura in February.


----------



## TheDazzler

AJ won`t win the title.
My picks to win are: Okada, Nakamura, Shibata, Jay Lethal, KUSHIDA, and... maybe Naito.


----------



## Lariatoh!

shibata to win... Well we shall see


----------



## LilOlMe

Lariatoh! said:


> shibata to win... Well we shall see


I thought that, but the fact that they made Shibata look strong over Ishii in one of the most recent matches makes me nervous. 

Does Japan practice the same thing the WWE does, as far as making the winner look weaker right before the big show?

Can't think of any reason why Gedo wouldn't put Shibata over here, though. Ishii essentially jobs, and Shibata is really over with the crowd. It's not a top position, so why not?


----------



## Vårmakos

If Shibata does win, I hope you guys are ready for endless Shibata/Ishii rematches.


----------



## Brock

Yeah, Shiabata will go over IMO. Looking forward to the match in any case, plus of course Styles/Nakamura. 

Can't see Styles winning as im sure he might be taking time off afterwards to heal, saying that, he's due to face Sabre in Rev Pro not long after isn't he, so. Nakamura will still go over though.


----------



## omaroo

@LilOlMe, thanks again for the links and the information about the moves and gifs.

A couple of questions though.

Who are the biggest faces and heels in NJPW?

Who is the face of the company?

Also after WK 10 what are the events/shows to watch as im assuming they dont have weeklies like WWE/NXT?


----------



## El Dandy

omaroo said:


> @LilOlMe, thanks again for the links and the information about the moves and gifs.
> 
> A couple of questions though.
> 
> Who are the biggest faces and heels in NJPW?
> 
> Who is the face of the company?
> 
> Also after WK 10 what are the events/shows to watch as im assuming they dont have weeklies like WWE/NXT?


The face of the company is Tanahashi, but the Okada/Tanahashi match on Jan 4 is basically a passing of the torch situation. Okada will be coronated as the new ace of New Japan.

*Babyfaces*
- Tanahashi (main event)
- Shibata (upper mid)
- Goto (upper mid)
- Ibushi (upper mid)
- Makabe (upper mid)
- Honma (mid)
- KUSHIDA (mid)
- Tenzan (mid; former main event guy in a veteran role like Kane/Big Show)
- Kojima (mid; former main event guy in a veteran role like Kane/Big Show)
- Nagata (mid; former main event guy in a veteran role like Kane/Big Show)

*Heels*
- Styles (main event)
- Bad Luck Fale (mid; sometimes is treated as upper mid)
- Anderson (mid with Gallows; upper mid on his own)
- Gallows (mid)
- Omega (mid)
- Yujiro (lower mid)
- Young Bucks (lower mid)
- Tonga (lower mid)
- Naito (upper mid)
- Evil (mid)
- Bushi (lower mid)
- Suzuki (upper mid; in NOAH currently; hopefully he returns soon)


*Tweeners (but closer to being face on the spectrum)*
- Okada (main event)
- Nakamura (main event)
- Sakuraba (upper mid; MMA legend and kind of a part timer)
- Ishii (mid-to-upper mid)
- Yano (mid)
- Yoshi-Hashi (lower mid)


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Only 12 days. :banderas
Fingers crossed that Yano & The Briscoes walk away with the Six-Man tag titles. :fingerscrossed*


----------



## Corey

@omaroo, after WK10 throughout the back half of January they do NJPW/CMLL Fantasticamania which is when they collab with CMLL (major company in Mexico) for several shows. They usually don't do anything major, just meant for fun. Lot of tag matches. After that the two big shows to keep an eye out for would be New Beginning in February. One in Osaka on 2/11 and the other in Niigata on 2/14. Those usually feature some rematches from Wrestle Kingdom or a new challenger emerging for the top titles.

In the beginning of March they do the New Japan Cup, which is a 16-man tournament where the winner chooses to challenge either the IWGP Heavyweight or Intercontinental Champion.


----------



## omaroo

Jack Evans 187 said:


> @omaroo, after WK10 throughout the back half of January they do NJPW/CMLL Fantasticamania which is when they collab with CMLL (major company in Mexico) for several shows. They usually don't do anything major, just meant for fun. Lot of tag matches. After that the two big shows to keep an eye out for would be New Beginning in February. One in Osaka on 2/11 and the other in Niigata on 2/14. Those usually feature some rematches from Wrestle Kingdom or a new challenger emerging for the top titles.
> 
> In the beginning of March they do the New Japan Cup, which is a 16-man tournament where the winner chooses to challenge either the IWGP Heavyweight or Intercontinental Champion.


Would you say it would be worth watching Fantasticamania?

So Feb and March have the next big shows then?

It doesnt seem there are many shows/events from NJPW perspective. But I may check the ones you have stated.

Thanks.


----------



## RKing85

god do I ever wish AJ was 100% healthy.


----------



## McNugget

I'm disappointed by the lack of English trailer/hype videos. It's hard to get wrestling fans who've never heard of NJPW into it with everything in Japanese.

GFW did it for them last year, but it really wouldn't kill them to pay a few people to do some VO work on a few YouTube videos. It actually would help them greatly, since they're trying to get English fans subscribing to World.


----------



## AT&T Stadium

omaroo said:


> Would you say it would be worth watching Fantasticamania? * Not usually. Maybe a match or two from the entire set of shows is usually worth it.*
> 
> So Feb and March have the next big shows then? *Yes.*
> 
> It doesnt seem there are many shows/events from NJPW perspective. But I may check the ones you have stated. *There aren't many shows around this time. Think about it like WM to SummerSlam with WWE. It's transitioning. Invasion Attack in April is usually very good and then the road to next years WK starts in late July with the G-1 Climax tournament finishing the month and going through August setting up the rest of the years/WK feuds.*
> 
> Thanks.


:batista3


----------



## LilOlMe

NJPW World will be airing an English feed for the show the day after WK (someone here likened it to the RAW after Mania), in addition to the Japanese feed:


Here is the schedule for the upcoming NJPW World shows. Both WK & the day after show will be available in English:


> date Location-box-office name Scheduled start time
> 1/3
> (Sun) Large Wrestling Festival 2016
> Tokyo Differ Ariake Arena 12 o'clock LIVE
> 
> 1/4
> (Mon) WRESTLE KINGDOM 10 in Tokyo Dome venue set up
> delivery time might be around 5:00 scheduled LIVE
> 
> 1/4
> (Mon) WRESTLE KINGDOM 10 in Tokyo Dome
> , Tokyo Tokyo Dome 4 p.m. LIVE
> 
> 1/4
> (Mon) Wrestle KINGDOM 10 in TokyoDome
> ※ English Commentary 3:00 EDT
> 0:00 PDT LIVE
> 
> 1/5
> (Tuesday) NEW YEAR DASH !!
> Tokyo Korakuen Hall Half past six p.m. LIVE
> 
> 1/5
> (Tue) NEW YEAR DASH !!
> Tokyo-Korakuen Hall
> ※ English Commentary Five thirty EDT
> two thirty PDT LIVE


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

LilOlMe said:


> NJPW World will be airing an English feed for the show the day after WK (someone here likened it to the RAW after Mania), in addition to the Japanese feed:
> 
> 
> Here is the schedule for the upcoming NJPW World shows. Both WK & the day after show will be available in English:


Super looking forward to watching the stage construction on January 3rd. It's got a really strange appeal to it.


----------



## Flair Shot

For anyone new to NJPW watch this vid it shows all the major stuff that has happened this past year.


----------



## validreasoning

WesternFilmGuy said:


> What are the chances that AJ Styles wins the Intercontinental Title?


Zero chance. After being ultra protected for 2 years he is coming off losing clean to lethal on a show that barely had any clean finishes which should tell you alot


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

This is a 36-page PDF entitled "Your Guide to New Japan Pro-Wrestling: Wrestle Kingdom 10 Edition" that I wrote. Hopefully it is of a high enough quality that it can be the definitive resource that new watchers of the NJPW product are turned to, to assist them in getting into it.

Tell me what you guys think. Best parts, places for improvement.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B83DG4_KdlURM2s2ZEZ4TEIyQ1U/view


----------



## omaroo

Do the japanese promos have english subtitles?

I have seen there is a NJPW shows on AXS in english. Is this any good and how would I watch it? Only issue is I am way behind on the episodes.


----------



## RyanPelley

omaroo said:


> Do the japanese promos have english subtitles?
> 
> I have seen there is a NJPW shows on AXS in english. Is this any good and how would I watch it? Only issue is I am way behind on the episodes.


I really enjoy the show on AXS. They tend to stick to the top 2 or 3 matches from each show, which is cool as you get to see a lot from the top guys in the company.

It is aired with a near calender year delay, so you won't be able to keep up with the current happenings from this show alone, but it's still a good watch. They also show interviews with subtitles on each show, which is an added plus.


----------



## twaughthammer

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> This is a 36-page PDF entitled "Your Guide to New Japan Pro-Wrestling: Wrestle Kingdom 10 Edition" that I wrote. Hopefully it is of a high enough quality that it can be the definitive resource that new watchers of the NJPW product are turned to, to assist them in getting into it.
> 
> Tell me what you guys think. Best parts, places for improvement.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B83DG4_KdlURM2s2ZEZ4TEIyQ1U/view


Just wanted to encourage any noobs to check out this guide. It will fill you in on everything you will need to know.

@RuthlessAggrEvan :bow

That guide deserves it's own thread.


----------



## omaroo

RyanPelley said:


> I really enjoy the show on AXS. They tend to stick to the top 2 or 3 matches from each show, which is cool as you get to see a lot from the top guys in the company.
> 
> It is aired with a near calender year delay, so you won't be able to keep up with the current happenings from this show alone, but it's still a good watch. They also show interviews with subtitles on each show, which is an added plus.


Only problem is the show on AXS is too many episodes in and I havent got a chance to watch them all.

I might as well stick to the current product then.


----------



## Flair Shot

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> This is a 36-page PDF entitled "Your Guide to New Japan Pro-Wrestling: Wrestle Kingdom 10 Edition" that I wrote. Hopefully it is of a high enough quality that it can be the definitive resource that new watchers of the NJPW product are turned to, to assist them in getting into it.
> 
> Tell me what you guys think. Best parts, places for improvement.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B83DG4_KdlURM2s2ZEZ4TEIyQ1U/view


Good guide, but The Bullet Club is led by Karl Anderson and has been ever since Devitt left NJPW, not AJ Styles.


----------



## RyanPelley

omaroo said:


> Only problem is the show on AXS is too many episodes in and I havent got a chance to watch them all.
> 
> I might as well stick to the current product then.


You're not missing much if you don't catch a few episodes though. I feel the AXS show is just good matches with little to no story progression. But either way and you're good.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## RomanReignsNation

Wait so how do you watch the non AXS show? I was going to try to start watching because I've heard good stuff


----------



## Corey

RomanReignsNation said:


> Wait so how do you watch the non AXS show? I was going to try to start watching because I've heard good stuff


Mainly torrent sites and New Japan World (a streaming service like the WWE Network). A lot of the high profile matches or full shows are usually uploaded on here to download in the media section or on Dailymotion.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

RKO361 said:


> Good guide, but The Bullet Club is led by Karl Anderson and has been ever since Devitt left NJPW, not AJ Styles.


If you ask the Bullet Club, they'll say "we have no leader, we follow no one." The only distinction Anderson has is that he talks the most, but if someone new to the product asked "Who's the top guy of the Bullet Club?" you'd say AJ. Apologies for any confusion in any regard, new readers won't be missing out much because it's a small detail.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> This is a 36-page PDF entitled "Your Guide to New Japan Pro-Wrestling: Wrestle Kingdom 10 Edition" that I wrote. Hopefully it is of a high enough quality that it can be the definitive resource that new watchers of the NJPW product are turned to, to assist them in getting into it.
> 
> Tell me what you guys think. Best parts, places for improvement.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B83DG4_KdlURM2s2ZEZ4TEIyQ1U/view


*
:wow. Holy shit, how long did this take you? This is amazingly elaborate. I hope it gets stickied on Reddit. It's fun to be a casual and go in with no expectations, besides great matches in the main event. I'm totally taking credit for this btw:







*


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> :wow. Holy shit, how long did this take you? This is amazingly elaborate. I hope it gets stickied on Reddit. It's fun to be a casual and go in with no expectations, besides great matches in the main event. I'm totally taking credit for this btw:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Credit deserved.

I started it a few weeks ago, but the bulk of the work was done over the past five days. I'm just doing my best to make sure as many people are aware of this as possible, since ROH and NJPW haven't picked up the slack of the amazing job GFW did promoting Wrestle Kingdom 9.

Speaking of which, it's about time I started posting in the General WWE section with some WK10 stuff in my signature. :ti2


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Credit deserved.
> 
> I started it a few weeks ago, but the bulk of the work was done over the past five days. I'm just doing my best to make sure as many people are aware of this as possible, since ROH and NJPW haven't picked up the slack of the amazing job GFW did promoting Wrestle Kingdom 9.
> 
> Speaking of which, it's about time I started posting in the General WWE section with some WK10 stuff in my signature. :ti2


*Yeah, I'm going to rep you ASAP. Wish I could do more tbh. You know for me personally, JR and Okada were the hooks last year. This year, it's Okada, AJ Styles, Nakamura, The Young Bucks, and Ricochet. I'm really excited to watch a wrestling program without worrying about who's getting fucked over. You can start spreading the WK 10 love in the WWE section by responding to my response to you in the Karl Anderson thread :cudi.*


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Legit BOSS said:


> *Yeah, I'm going to rep you ASAP. Wish I could do more tbh. You know for me personally, JR and Okada were the hooks last year. This year, it's Okada, AJ Styles, Nakamura, The Young Bucks, and Ricochet. I'm really excited to watch a wrestling program without worrying about who's getting fucked over. You can start spreading the WK 10 love in the WWE section by responding to my response to you in the Karl Anderson thread :cudi.*


I would've thought that The Briscoes would've turned a throwaway undercard tag match into something actually noteworthy for you. Lost interest in them?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> I would've thought that The Briscoes would've turned a throwaway undercard tag match into something actually noteworthy for you. Lost interest in them?


*I forgot they got added :hayden3. They're a welcomed addition. I just CTRL+F'd all of the stuff I was looking forward to in the first place. Your write up on Tanahashi and Okada was great. It reminds me of The Rock being 0-2 against Austin at Wrestlemania until 19. This will be Okada's christening moment. No reason for him to lose this time.*


----------



## LilOlMe

Naito spitting some truth, and venturing into shoot territory.

Read from the bottom up:


> chris charlton ‏@reasonjp 10h10 hours ago
> 
> ...and that's why Naito deserves Kushida's Punk comparisons.
> 
> 
> chris charlton ‏@reasonjp 10h10 hours ago
> 
> Naito 'it's not "if you beat Goto you get a title shot". If it were that easy, everyone would do it. Top priority is to show off Los Ingobs'
> 
> 
> chris charlton ‏@reasonjp 11h11 hours ago
> 
> Naito 'but the match is about the status quo. Ppl say it's like a #1 contender match, but I'm like "is it worth going just to beat Goto?"'
> 
> 
> chris charlton ‏@reasonjp 11h11 hours ago
> 
> Naito 'I didn't bring that mask to Korakuen just to piss Goto off. I want to beat him. If he's angry by that, comes at me 100%, I want that'
> 
> chris charlton ‏@reasonjp 11h11 hours ago
> 
> Naito '...what Tanahashi says goes here. He wins at the Dome, and says "Naito's next", then I'm next, you know? It's not up to me' #njwk10
> 
> 
> chris charlton ‏@reasonjp 11h11 hours ago
> 
> Naito 'the system's messed up. "You have to want the belt, or there's no point being here". That belt though... It's like I said..'
> 
> 
> chris charlton ‏@reasonjp 11h11 hours ago
> 
> Naito '.. I speak for me first and foremost. So if asked 'yes or no, do you want a belt?' I say no.' #njwk10
> 
> 
> chris charlton ‏@reasonjp 11h11 hours ago
> 
> Naito: 'I'm close to a championship. It's the next step for me. But it's important I have my own will...'
> 
> 
> chris charlton ‏@reasonjp 11h11 hours ago
> 
> Naito 'the three title matches are definitely big, but whoever wins each of them I want to choose me as the next challenger' #njwk10
> 
> 
> chris charlton ‏@reasonjp 11h11 hours ago
> 
> Naito 'this is the chance for Japan and the world to take notice of Los Ingobs. I don't have to win for that to happen' #njwk10
> 
> chris charlton ‏@reasonjp 11h11 hours ago
> 
> Naito 'I get motivated for WK. it's when the world takes notice. I want the world to notice me. But if I don't sell this match, he won't'
> 
> 
> chris charlton ‏@reasonjp 11h11 hours ago
> 
> Naito 'I'm not spitting empty talk. Im saying what I've always said. It's just I didn't have the platform before, nobody listened till now'
> 
> 
> chris charlton ‏@reasonjp 11h11 hours ago
> 
> Naito: 'The "Goto Revolution"! He pulled that line out of his ass! What concrete ideas did he have about a revolution?' #njwk10
> 
> 
> chris charlton ‏@reasonjp 11h11 hours ago
> 
> Naito 'we're not all that different, it's just I don't feel the need to make nice' #njwk10
> 
> 
> chris charlton ‏@reasonjp 11h11 hours ago
> 
> Naito:'you'd think Goto would have some attachment to (the IC belt) right? But he loses to Nakamura and says nothing, 'sportsmanlike' speak'
> 
> 
> chris charlton ‏@reasonjp 11h11 hours ago
> 
> Naito: 'all I thought when Goto was wrestling for the IC belt this year was how many times we've seen Goto/Nakamura. Wasn't a good thing'
> 
> 
> chris charlton ‏@reasonjp 11h11 hours ago
> 
> Naito: 'I actually liked the type of power wrestler Goto was coming up. He was doing things I didn't. But there was wasted potential'#njwk10
> 
> 
> chris charlton ‏@reasonjp 12h12 hours ago
> 
> Naito: 'and what's Goto's motivation? He's pissed at us because Shibata was. That's all. He can't assert himself, has no character his own'
> 
> 
> chris charlton ‏@reasonjp 12h12 hours ago
> 
> Naito: 'we didn't set out to beat up Shibata this year, we were doing our thing and he took exception. It was as if he couldn't stomach us'
> 
> 
> chris charlton ‏@reasonjp 12h12 hours ago
> 
> Naito: 'in a 9 match card with 8 title matches, I'm in te only non title match. And I'm on fourth. Yeah, I'm SUPER motivated' #njwk10
> 
> 
> chris charlton ‏@reasonjp 12h12 hours ago
> 
> Naito before his change- 'if I stay like this, I'm done'. Complains about management, suspect it's kayfabed up


That shit about "he has no character of his own", "he pulled that out of his ass...has no concrete ideas", "if I don't sell the match, he won't" :jaydamn Shit was grimy as hell. I like Goto, but Naito said some real stuff there. I see the Punk comparison.

Ditto with the stuff about the politics of the belt.

What's funny is that someone was translating a pt. 3 of the Goto interview on NJPW World around the same time. It's so funny to read the stuff Goto was saying, at the same time as reading the Naito translation. It was kind of proving Naito right. 

It was interesting to know that Goto is dissatisfied with his position, though, and knows something is wrong. I'll post that translation later.


----------



## omaroo

Got to say there is so much information and matches etc to watch for a newbie to even get into NJPW.

With little to no time nowadays its basically impossible to read and watch everything before WK 10.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

omaroo said:


> Got to say there is so much information and matches etc to watch for a newbie to even get into NJPW.
> 
> With little to no time nowadays its basically impossible to read and watch everything before WK 10.


You don't even really need to watch anything else to enjoy NJPW and WK10. You don't need to read my giant PDF. If you go in basically blind, you'll still like what you see. @Legit BOSS did last year and he had a ton of fun.

If you want to read a much shorter preview article, this one's quite good.

http://wrestlingonearth.com/all-aboard-the-s-s-strong-style-wrestle-kingdom-10-rundown/


----------



## LilOlMe

I posted previous translations of Pt. 1 & 2 of Goto's interview on NJPW World here and here.

Here is the translation of Pt. 3. Read from the bottom up:


> E. Key Oide ‏@e_key_oide 14h14 hours ago
> 
> That's that. Ended up doing nearly the entire vid, it was so hard to pick & choose with this one.
> 
> 
> E. Key Oide ‏@e_key_oide 14h14 hours ago
> 
> Goto "Nope! Plus, my wife might see this. It'd ruin the surprise."
> 
> 
> E. Key Oide ‏@e_key_oide 14h14 hours ago
> 
> Goto "I'm a straightforward guy. No surprises. It's just how I am."
> JUSTICE "So, no surprises planned for your wedding anniversary?"
> 
> 
> E. Key Oide ‏@e_key_oide 14h14 hours ago
> 
> Goto "I like doing the banzai call because it's the best, most perfectly Japanese way to celebrate."
> 
> 
> E. Key Oide ‏@e_key_oide 14h14 hours ago
> 
> Goto "I never stopped doing the banzai call! Just stopped getting chances to do it."
> 
> 
> E. Key Oide ‏@e_key_oide 14h14 hours ago
> 
> Goto *takes out phone* "Look at the camera. It's broken, sometimes the photos I take come out all blurry."
> 
> 
> E. Key Oide ‏@e_key_oide 14h14 hours ago
> 
> JUSTICE asks Goto to exchange cell numbers:
> Goto "Wait, don't I have it? I've broken so many cellphones, that's why I don't remember."
> 
> 
> E. Key Oide ‏@e_key_oide 14h14 hours ago
> 
> Goto "Lots of fans on twitter tell me it's their dream to become a wrestler. The hardest part is keeping that dream alive."
> 
> 
> E. Key Oide ‏@e_key_oide 14h14 hours ago
> 
> Goto "...That dream hasn't changed at all."
> 
> 
> E. Key Oide ‏@e_key_oide 14h14 hours ago
> 
> Goto "Ryogoku was pretty empty that day. Some say it was the worst crowd number ever. I had to show the fans that this was my dream..."
> 
> 
> E. Key Oide ‏@e_key_oide 14h14 hours ago
> 
> JUSTICE "You 1st challenged for the IWGP Heavy in 2007-"
> Goto "Right, on Dec.27...that's tomorrow! 8 years ago already..."
> 
> 
> E. Key Oide ‏@e_key_oide 14h14 hours ago
> 
> Goto "I still think of the IWGP every day. It's been my goal, the dream I've been chasing since HS. My final goal's always been the IWGP."
> 
> 
> E. Key Oide ‏@e_key_oide 14h14 hours ago
> 
> Goto "I want to go overseas because I think I can find my big break through experience working overseas."
> 
> 
> E. Key Oide ‏@e_key_oide 14h14 hours ago
> 
> JUSTICE "So you're not worried, but you do feel a need to change?"
> Goto "Well...I might be worried, just a bit. I want to go overseas more."
> 
> 
> E. Key Oide ‏@e_key_oide 14h14 hours ago
> 
> Goto "I do feel like I want to break into that top group, I know I can. Some fans might not think so, but I know I can."
> 
> 
> E. Key Oide ‏@e_key_oide 14h14 hours ago
> 
> JUSTICE "Okada, Tana, Nakamura are all doing so well. Your thoughts on them?"
> Goto "I'm just frustrated I'm not among them. That's all."
> 
> 
> E. Key Oide ‏@e_key_oide 14h14 hours ago
> 
> Goto "My final goal's to realize the dreams I followed by becoming a wrestler. Getting belts, becoming a star, stuff like that."
> 
> 
> E. Key Oide ‏@e_key_oide 14h14 hours ago
> 
> Goto "I just want to make sure my career ends with no regrets."
> 
> 
> E. Key Oide ‏@e_key_oide 14h14 hours ago
> 
> Goto "I mean, I'm already 36. My 'goal,' my 'finish line,' is already in sight. My career's already halfway over."
> 
> 
> E. Key Oide ‏@e_key_oide 14h14 hours ago
> 
> Goto "I still feel like I have to take action, though. I just might be telling myself to calm down so I don't worry as much."
> 
> 
> E. Key Oide ‏@e_key_oide 14h14 hours ago
> 
> Goto "I'm not worried at all about my current position. In wrestling, if you do well, then results follow."
> 
> 
> E. Key Oide ‏@e_key_oide 14h14 hours ago
> 
> Goto "Me, I feel you shouldn't change your ways, bend your ideals, 'til you reach your goals."
> 
> 
> E. Key Oide ‏@e_key_oide 14h14 hours ago
> 
> Goto "He needs to stop worrying. Good on him for his accomplishments, though. It's a totally different way than mine."
> 
> 
> E. Key Oide ‏@e_key_oide 14h14 hours ago
> 
> About Naito gaining popularity w/Ingobernables:
> Goto "He keeps telling ppl. Tranquilo, but I think he's the one that needs to calm down..."
> 
> 
> E. Key Oide ‏@e_key_oide 14h14 hours ago
> 
> The 3rd & final part of this ed. of the JUSTICE x Goto vid went up. I'll be posting the parts I felt interesting.



And read this one from the top down:


> SALT II ‏@assclown_jr 13h13 hours ago
> 
> @e_key_oide no wonder goto stays where he is
> 
> 
> E. Key Oide ‏@e_key_oide 13h13 hours ago
> 
> @assclown_jr Lots of areas that need improving for that guy, there are :S
> 
> 
> SALT II ‏@assclown_jr 13h13 hours ago
> 
> @e_key_oide I love goto but he seems complacent with not doing more and never talking to higher ups. also why do you say that like yoda?
> 
> 
> MAD TAPLA! ‏@D_TaPla 13h13 hours ago
> 
> @assclown_jr @e_key_oide I can tell you that he is like Dolph ziggler of NJPW ... Do everything what NJPW want but not much credit :/
> 
> 
> MAD TAPLA! ‏@D_TaPla 13h13 hours ago
> 
> @assclown_jr @e_key_oide BUT DOLPH USED TO BE WORLD CHAMP
> I BLEAM GEDO
> 
> 
> E. Key Oide
> ‏@e_key_oide
> 
> @D_TaPla @assclown_jr You might be better off blaming Vince, instead
> 
> 
> E. Key Oide ‏@e_key_oide 13h13 hours ago
> 
> @D_TaPla @assclown_jr I'd agree with you, but Goto's mic skills leave more to be desired than Zigglers' do.
> 
> 
> E. Key Oide ‏@e_key_oide 13h13 hours ago
> 
> @D_TaPla @assclown_jr Also, lest we forget the "Do a top rope move" incident - shows Goto lacks Zigglers' ring general-ship, sadly
> 
> 
> E. Key Oide ‏@e_key_oide 13h13 hours ago
> 
> @assclown_jr @D_TaPla Remember that show on World where mics caught BC boys calling it (before editing)? Well, on the same show...
> 
> 
> E. Key Oide ‏@e_key_oide 13h13 hours ago
> 
> @assclown_jr @D_TaPla Goto whispered to Nakamura "What do I do next?," and Nakamura said "Do a top rope move." Moments later...
> 
> 
> E. Key Oide ‏@e_key_oide 13h13 hours ago
> 
> @assclown_jr @D_TaPla Goto does his top rope Super Ushigoroshi neckbreaker.
> 
> 
> E. Key Oide ‏@e_key_oide 13h13 hours ago
> 
> @D_TaPla @assclown_jr I remember it because I misheard it as Nakamura telling Goto he loves him


Goto's great, but he definitely needs to be more assertive.

What I found most telling was Goto talking about the hardest thing being keeping the dream alive (i.e. remaining passionate about the business). This really struck me, because it sounds like how all of the guys who are dissatisfied with Vince and the politics of WWE talk. 

Just interesting hearing some sort of confirmation from the wrestlers, as to the same concerns fans express about the NJPW booking. Not that it's a surprise.

I remember in the Axs special when Goto & Shibata won the tag team tournament, I think. Shibata was talking backstage and they asked him his thoughts on what was going through his head, what this meant to him, etc. He was like "when I came back...." and then he smirked and laughed to himself and paused and was just like "nevermind. Whatever." 

I'm not describing it well, but the clear implication was that he was cutting himself off from saying that he obviously wanted and expected more, and this isn't a big deal. Like "thanks for the placating gift." I just thought his demeanor and reaction had a resigned quality to it.


----------



## PanopticonPrime

I only got into NJPW in the past couple of days after hearing so many great thing about it for months. I got a subscription to NJPW world and have submerged myself into it, and it is absolutely amazing. So far, my favorite wrestlers are Nakamura, Ishii, Okada, Styles and Shibata. I am tremendously looking forward to Wrestle Kingdom 10.


----------



## Lord Wolfe

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Credit deserved.
> 
> I started it a few weeks ago, but the bulk of the work was done over the past five days. I'm just doing my best to make sure as many people are aware of this as possible, since ROH and NJPW haven't picked up the slack of the amazing job GFW did promoting Wrestle Kingdom 9.
> 
> Speaking of which, it's about time I started posting in the General WWE section with some WK10 stuff in my signature. :ti2


You're the GOAT for this bro. 

Personally I'm looking forward to Okada vs Tanahashi more than anything. Nakamura vs. Styles equally, but if I had to pick one, definitely the match where Okada is very likely to be crowned as Ace.

I've been watching NJPW since 2012 and I've witnessed Okada and Tanahashi walk this infinite path, always clashing and separating, only to meet again. For three years now they've done this and finally..the path ends. Okada must be crowned as the Ace, and I pray that under him NJPW reaches new heights. A company with such rich characters, matches and storylines NEEDS to be more prevalent.

I expect the storytelling of the match to be superb; while Nakamura vs. Styles will indeed have some great wrestling, they don't have as much story to draw from to use in their match I feel. I expect this to be a fitting end to the era of Tanahashi, and the match to tell that.


----------



## Cactus

RomanReignsNation said:


> Wait so how do you watch the non AXS show? I was going to try to start watching because I've heard good stuff


If you want to get more knowledgeable on the product before the Jan 4th show, I'd recommend checking out the shows with English commentary. The commentary isn't great, but it's a great way of learning who is who on the roster. I know they did English commentary on this year's Jan 4th show and the King of Pro Wrestling show from this October. You can find them at XWT.


----------



## Greatsthegreats

NastyYaffa said:


> *IWGP Heavyweight Championship*
> *Kazuchika Okada (c) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi*


they have their own mitb briefcase?


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Greatsthegreats said:


> they have their own mitb briefcase?


It's not that kind of thing. Tanahashi won the G1 Climax, an annual tournament which decides who's going to be challenging for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship at Wrestle Kingdom. The briefcase is symbolic of his title shot, he can't "cash it in" whenever he wants. Though it can be defended in matches leading up to the Dome show.


----------



## WCWY2J

I can't wait for this. It is going to be epic. If only WWE could turn out a product like New Japan...


----------



## RyanPelley

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> This is a 36-page PDF entitled "Your Guide to New Japan Pro-Wrestling: Wrestle Kingdom 10 Edition" that I wrote. Hopefully it is of a high enough quality that it can be the definitive resource that new watchers of the NJPW product are turned to, to assist them in getting into it.
> 
> Tell me what you guys think. Best parts, places for improvement.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B83DG4_KdlURM2s2ZEZ4TEIyQ1U/view


Brother, this is phenomenal. Love those trivia tidbits. Especially Ishii's, :lmao


----------



## TripleG

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> This is a 36-page PDF entitled "Your Guide to New Japan Pro-Wrestling: Wrestle Kingdom 10 Edition" that I wrote. Hopefully it is of a high enough quality that it can be the definitive resource that new watchers of the NJPW product are turned to, to assist them in getting into it.
> 
> Tell me what you guys think. Best parts, places for improvement.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B83DG4_KdlURM2s2ZEZ4TEIyQ1U/view


Whoa! Great job man.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*I'm super excited for this show.

One year ago, I started following NJPW, and I have enjoyed every single minute of it. From the antics of Toru Yano, the hard-hitting goodness of Ishii & Shibata, to the greatness of Nakamura, I have had a blast getting to know & becoming fans of the wrestlers of New Japan Pro Wrestling.

Now on January 4th, it is Wrestle Kingdom 10, and I am hyped as hell for it! :mark:

Not only are we gonna get AJ Styles vs. Shinsuke Nakamura, but we're gonna get Okada vs. Tanahashi once again. Some people aren't happy with Okada/Tanahashi happening again, but seeing the way WK9 ended, it makes perfect sense to do this match one more time. This show is days away, and I guarantee it's gonna be a phenomenal show, with two early candidates for MOTYC with AJ/Nakamura & Okada/Tanahashi, possibly three with Ishii/Shibata. 

I can't wait for Jan.4th. :mark:*


----------



## RKing85

Of course I am excited for this show, but I am not nearly as excited for this year's show as I was last year's. I wasn't into the New Japan product as much this year as I was last year. Hoping AJ is as close to 100% as he can be. Both those guys at 100% would be an amazing match-up. This match even without AJ at 100% is still going to be good. Just not quite as good.


----------



## Unoriginal

*Okada vs. Tanahashi*
Seen this match 4-5 times already but these two never disappoint in the main event so I'm looking forward to it.

*Nakamura vs. Styles*
This should be a fantastic match. Even though Styles is injured, I'm sure he'll be able to push through.

*Ishii vs. Shibata*
STIFF. AS. HELL. This is the only way I will describe this.

*Goto vs. Naito*
Should be a good one. Not the show stealer but it will be a really good match.

*Bullet Club vs. Makabe/Homna*
Nice to see Homna getting into the main card and NOT in a 6 man.

*Omega vs. Kushida*
Like their previous matches, this should be great. Nothing but non-stop action.

*Lethal vs. Elgin*
Sure, I'll go with it. Their match at Supercard of Honor 2013 was really good so this will be alright.

*Team Yano vs. Bullet Club*
Filler.

*Bucks vs. reDRagon vs. Roppogni Vice vs. Ricochet & Matt Sydal*
Eh, gotten sick of these types of matches after WK 9. 

Overall, really good card. Have some good, have little bad. Still super hyped for Nakamura/Styles, Ishii/Shibata, Goto/Naito, Okada/Tanahashi, & Omega/Kushida. I hope this blows WK 9 out of the water (knowing them, they probably will).


----------



## TJQ

What time is WK on EST?


----------



## Eliko

TJQ said:


> What time is WK on EST?



3am EST/8am GMT.


----------



## TJQ

Eliko said:


> 3am EST/8am GMT.


Word, thanks.


----------



## LilOlMe

What do you guys think is the likelihood of Shibata winning at WK10, and then Naito taking the title off of him?

That would explain why they're going with the Naito vs. Goto program right now, despite the fact that Shibata is the one who had the initial beef with him. 

One would hope that they have higher plans for Naito as far as the belts are concerned, though, and also that would leave Shibata in limbo AGAIN.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## 4 Horsewomen Fan

LilOlMe said:


> What do you guys think is the likelihood of Shibata winning at WK10, and then Naito taking the title off of him?
> 
> That would explain why they're going with the Naito vs. Goto program right now, despite the fact that Shibata is the one who had the initial beef with him.
> 
> One would hope that they have higher plans for Naito as far as the belts are concerned, though, and also that would leave Shibata in limbo AGAIN.


Yes, well, actually I thought that next year we need the Shibata vs Naito full feud over a title. And obviously it's not going to be the IWGP (Naito maybe, but Shibata is not fighting for it). And I forgot about the NEVER title, but well, I guess the IC would do it, and Naito beating Nakamura would create a ton of heat.

That's the best scenario, I have been following NJPW for only a year so I'm just getting used to the "Shibata jobs LOL". I'm just hoping it's not the case.

I know it's not the time, but I was thinking about next year's Wrestle Kingdom card. The main problem I see is that Okada won't have credible opponents since I guess they want him to Main Event always from now on. So it's Nakamura, or Naito. Or maybe Bryan Danielson becomes the first gaijin to win the G1 and to Main Event...


----------



## twaughthammer

LilOlMe said:


> What do you guys think is the likelihood of Shibata winning at WK10, and then Naito taking the title off of him?
> 
> That would explain why they're going with the Naito vs. Goto program right now, despite the fact that Shibata is the one who had the initial beef with him.
> 
> One would hope that they have higher plans for Naito as far as the belts are concerned, though, and also that would leave Shibata in limbo AGAIN.


I personally think he will get over. He's very popular at home as well as abroad, and he just got over for his first strap in any promo earlier this year at WK9. Despite his five year absence in his pursuit of an MMA career, he has always been very loyal to NJPW when it comes to his wrestling career. He has earned a singles title, and I think Kidani, Gedo, and Jado will reward him with the NEVER Openweight Title. I hope he gets pushed with a feud against Naito (who is also due for a big push), and eventually has a run as IWGP Heavyweight Champion for a short while. He is 36, but I think he has many quality years left, and so does Tanahashi (38) for that matter...NJPW's golden age began a couple of years ago imo, and it is only going to get better.

That brings me to my next tinfoilly point. I personally have my fingers crossed for a slew of defectors from the WWE. If Bryan isn't cleared because of VKM's hatred for him and all he stands for, and Bryan, a huge fan of Japanese pro wrestling, defected to NJPW, who knows...It could open the floodgates...Maybe Cena would follow. They are practically brothers now, right? Kurt Angle is dying to wrestle Daniel Bryan. Maybe a certain set of circumstances would reinvigorate Punk's passion for real pro wrestling. I truly believe that if VKM tries to screw over Bryan, it could spell disaster for the WWE being the biggest wrestling company in the world. Bwahahahahaha. I would :mark: so hard for a gaijin invasion!


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Always love a Briscoes promo.






I love the story that they've constructed. Okada is the champion but he's still fighting an uphill battle. Last year, he was challenging for the title, he really had nothing to lose just besides putting another 1 in the L column. This year, he's got the potential to walk in with everything and lose with nothing. This is my most anticipated match simply because it's a four year rivalry coming to an end. Nakamura against Styles will probably be great, but I don't have as much of a reason to be invested in it. The match is so fresh, but they have no history.

Three and a half days.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Double-posting because fuck it. Tanahashi may have main evented too many Tokyo Dome shows, but hell if he can't promote a match.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/682745837798080512

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/682754474796957696


----------



## Lariatoh!

Tanahashi so good. Walking that line of being the very best in the world confident and being an ego driven arrogant bastard. He does it so well. He is the Ace and he is not ready to step down yet. He believes he is the champ and wants to once again school Okada.


----------



## charlesxo

The best thing about Japanese shows is getting that cozy prime time timeslot :lenny5


----------



## BornBad

I'm going to be so piss off if Tanahashi win the belt. Okada has been on the road of redemption since WK9 and even if he's the champion he looks like the Underdog on this one... no hate for Tanahashi i'm a huge fan but i hope/want Rainmaker is winning in a great way this weekend 

Nakamura vs. Styles sounds great on paper but they have no storyline, feud with eatch other... also it's pretty much a fact than AJ is probably leaving soon and not winning the match is a reason why i'm not too invested into this one. 

The whole card is alright but not spectacular BTW.... still hoping than Suzuki will show up


----------



## McNugget

I still can't believe how hyped I get for WK. This'll be my second, but it's really, really fun to be excited about a huge spectacle of a show like this again, especially with WWE shows being so stagnant lately.

Unbelievably stoked, it's going to be a great show.


----------



## just1988

*Just had a look over the card, should be a really good show. Haven't watched any NJPW since I went out there in October but eager to jump back in for the big show. Seems like there's no hype from the IWC this year because of a lack of involvement from GFW, I guess that's one thing they did well last year.*


----------



## Stetho

BornBad said:


> I'm going to be so piss off if Tanahashi win the belt. Okada has been on the road of redemption since WK9 and even if he's the champion he looks like the Underdog on this one... no hate for Tanahashi i'm a huge fan but i hope/want Rainmaker is winning in a great way this weekend
> 
> Nakamura vs. Styles sounds great on paper but they have no storyline, feud with eatch other... also it's pretty much a fact than AJ is probably leaving soon and not winning the match is a reason why i'm not too invested into this one.
> 
> The whole card is alright but not spectacular BTW.... still hoping than Suzuki will show up


Talk about being pessimistic...


----------



## omaroo

From the links posted previously its really helped me understand NJPW. So thanks to those who helped a newbie to NJPW.

I wish I could have time to watch the matches to which there were links posted in this thread but with how busy I am dont think im going to have time.

So looks like im going to jump right into my first japenese show WK 10 and get to grips with the puroresu style from the get go,


----------



## McNugget

The thing about NJPW is that in many ways, it's like NXT: at its heart, it's just a bare-bones wrestling show where dudes beat each other up. It's presented seriously, like a sport, and it really seems so much more legitimate than WWE because of that.


----------



## LaMelo

I wish NJPW had a live show.


----------



## 4 Horsewomen Fan

Guys why don't we make a thread about WKX in the General WWE forum? Maybe we can talk about Daniel Bryan possibly joining NJPW this next year, and at the same time try to remember that Wrestle Kingdom is this weekend. 

I will definitely post there and try to hype the event. Because thanks to some of you, last year I was one of the "converted" fans. JR on commentary definitely sold me the event, and although he is not going to be this year, I'm sure the English commentary will help most people to give it a try. Now I prefer Japanese, but you know, when you don't know the stories, it is better to watch with the English commentary.

@RuthlessAggrEvan ; The force is calling to you... and the wwe bored fans :yoda


----------



## hgr423

Make the junior tag a 5 way please! 4 ways are so 2015.


----------



## Shaun_27

Apologies if already stated but what time is this UK time?


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

4 Horsewomen Fan said:


> Guys why don't we make a thread about WKX in the General WWE forum? Maybe we can talk about Daniel Bryan possibly joining NJPW this next year, and at the same time try to remember that Wrestle Kingdom is this weekend.
> 
> I will definitely post there and try to hype the event. Because thanks to some of you, last year I was one of the "converted" fans. JR on commentary definitely sold me the event, and although he is not going to be this year, I'm sure the English commentary will help most people to give it a try. Now I prefer Japanese, but you know, when you don't know the stories, it is better to watch with the English commentary.
> 
> @RuthlessAggrEvan ; The force is calling to you... and the wwe bored fans :yoda


You've got all the permission in the world to "borrow" my signature.



Shaun_27 said:


> Apologies if already stated but what time is this UK time?


*Please direct all "When does Wrestle Kingdom 10 start in my time zone?" inquiries here.*

http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/fixedtime.html?p1=248&iso=20160104T16&msg=NJPW%20Wrestle%20Kingdom%2010%20in%20Tokyo%20Dome&sort=1


----------



## 4 Horsewomen Fan

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> You've got all the permission in the world to "borrow" my signature.


I already did it. Thank you because I needed to change my signature for quite time too. Hopefully it would help someone. Anyways I thought I needed to at least try to give back a little bit of all of the help you guys gave me to get hooked. 

And the pdf was helpful, absolutely fantastic work, by the way. :tucky


----------



## omaroo

@RuthlessAggrEvan, the pdf was brilliantly written and really informative to a newbie regarding the NJPW product.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Only few days away! Hype :mark:


----------



## AT&T Stadium

It's so close. Give me Okada vs. Tanahashi! Not because I want it, but, because I need it!!!


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Here's your schedule for the next few days on NJPW World!

In 2 and a half hours, NJPW's Axxess-type event, the Grand Pro-Wrestling Festival. Featuring final press conferences of the NJPW talent, several meaningless tag matches, but the debuts of two new young lions, Teruaki Kanemitsu, and Hirai Kawato (who's only 18 years old!), as well as the first interview of amateur wrestling standout Tomoyuki Oka, who by all accounts, is going to become a major star in the future in NJPW.

Time Until: http://itsalmo.st/#njpwgrandpro-wrestlingfestival2015

In roughly 19 and a half hours, NJPW World will have a live stream of their stage construction for Wrestle Kingdom 10. I imagine converting the Tokyo Dome from a football field for the Rice Bowl to a wrestling arena in less than a day is quite difficult.

Time Until: http://itsalmo.st/#njpwwrestlekingdom10stageconstruction

A day and 6 hours or so away, the big one, Wrestle Kingdom 10 in the Tokyo Dome. With English or Japanese commentary depending on your choice.

Time Until The Preshow Starts (It's going to last an hour and 15 minutes): http://itsalmo.st/#njpwwrestlekingdom10intokyodome

The day after that, it's New Year's Dash 2016! NJPW's annual "Raw after WrestleMania" type event in the legendary Korakuen Hall, a much smaller venue, but one steeped in history. Think of it like Japan's closest answer to the ECW Arena.

http://itsalmo.st/#njpwnewyearsdash2016


----------



## dazzy666

I'm guessing the only stream is new Japan world? 

Which is a shame as I've lost my job and January will be hard month so won't afford it and doubt there will be streams going 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

dazzy666 said:


> I'm guessing the only stream is new Japan world?
> 
> Which is a shame as I've lost my job and January will be hard month so won't afford it and doubt there will be streams going


There will definitely be streams available, I can assure you of that.

At the festival tonight, NJPW announced the signing of two new athletes, both national amateur wrestling champions, and they're quite large men.

Katsuya Kitamura (jacked one) 6'0", 254 lbs. Age 30. Got busted for steroids 5 years ago and banned from Japanese Greco-Roman wrestling.

http://www.japantimes.co.jp/sports/...estler-kitamura-gets-doping-ban/#.Voit1dLnVuC

Tomoyuki Oka (bald one) 6'1", 254 lbs. Competed in 120kg (265lb) weight class for the Bushiroad team. 24 years old. Not positive but pretty sure he was in the Olympics or he was going to be.

Move over Okada, the mastodons are here!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683506425189011456

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683505686748200960


----------



## BlackoutLAS

I will watch Nakamura vs Atyles, Okada vs Tanahashi and Lethal vs Elgin, but other than that no, I watched all of WK9 and it was boring. I swear some of those guys think it's real, I'm sure there was a legit boxing match with The stone pitbull or whatever his name is and it was cringe worthy to watch.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

BlackoutLAS said:


> I will watch Nakamura vs Atyles, Okada vs Tanahashi and Lethal vs Elgin, but other than that no, I watched all of WK9 and it was boring. I swear some of those guys think it's real, I'm sure there was a legit boxing match with The stone pitbull or whatever his name is and it was cringe worthy to watch.


There were no shoot fights on Wrestle Kingdom 9.

Please do watch the full show, I think you'll be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## BlackoutLAS

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> There were no shoot fights on Wrestle Kingdom 9.
> 
> Please do watch the full show, I think you'll be pleasantly surprised.


What about that match where it was legit 2 old guys hugging each other? Surely you weren't entertained by that?


----------



## Anguyen92

Would you want to be the one to tell those guys in front of their faces that you weren't entertained by them? I wouldn't, especially in front of Suzuki. He scares the living crap out of me. I feel like if he can get away with it legally, he can dismantle and rip my arms apart if he has the chance.

For WK 10, I'm excited for the show, too bad I can't pay for NJPW World via prepaid Visa gift card, but I will find ways to watch it. I'm willing to go the distance into the early mornings to watch this in its entirety, including the pre-show rumble. Can't say the same for something like Wrestlemania though, nowadays.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

BlackoutLAS said:


> What about that match where it was legit 2 old guys hugging each other? Surely you weren't entertained by that?


That was only for like the first 30 seconds of the match, though it's clear you're not a fan of shoot-style grappling. I enjoyed that match though, especially towards the end.

Good news for you is that neither of those two men are on this show, because one of them's doing a stint in NOAH and the other is recovering from the MMA fight he had a couple of days ago at RIZIN.


----------



## LilOlMe

omaroo said:


> From the links posted previously its really helped me understand NJPW. So thanks to those who helped a newbie to NJPW.
> 
> I wish I could have time to watch the matches to which there were links posted in this thread but with how busy I am dont think im going to have time.
> 
> So looks like im going to jump right into my first japenese show WK 10 and get to grips with the puroresu style from the get go,


No problem, it's good that you're even watching at all. Like I said, those links will always be there (unless they get taken down, obvs) so if you do take a liking to a wrestler from WK10, you can always go back and watch some of their best work if you do have more time in the future.

I am sure that you will enjoy WK10!


----------



## iamloco724

Anyone else having issues with the service? I've had it for awhile now but never tried to watch anything live I'm trying out the live festival show I have the updated app trying to use chromecast quality is perfect but it keeps freezing, I try on my computer and same issues and I know it's not my connection I have 150/150 connection. Getting me worried for tomorrow night


----------



## LilOlMe

iamloco724 said:


> Anyone else having issues with the service? I've had it for awhile now but never tried to watch anything live I'm trying out the live festival show I have the updated app trying to use chromecast quality is perfect but it keeps freezing, I try on my computer and same issues and I know it's not my connection I have 150/150 connection. Getting me worried for tomorrow night


Some people have reported some issues. I've read that you should delete your browsing history, cookies, etc., and then go to the site through Google, not your history or bookmarks.

Also, if it's still happening through Chromecast, maybe just try an HDMI cord directly to your tv from your browser.

It was working perfectly for months, but they did some kind of maintenance, and since then, that's when some people have had issues. If all else fails, contact them on Twitter or on their Inquiry page.


ETA: Also, when watching live, you should reboot, and watch it in a browser where you're not really doing anything else. For forever, it's worked much more better that way.


----------



## just1988

*Not watched any NJPW since I went out to the King of Pro-Wrestling PPV in Tokyo and with Wrestle Kingdom 10 coming up I thought it's about time I edit together all the footage I took on my trip:

*Going to the Sumo Hall
*Watching King of Pro-Wrestling 2015
*Going to the Tokyo Dome
*Going to Korakuen Hall (and all the awesome wrestling related graffiti inside the halls dating back decades and attributed to numerous wrestling companies fans)
*Going to the merch stalls
*Checking out wrestling related products in convenience stores
*Just general stuff around Tokyo






I hope some of you take the time to give it a bit of a watch, I'm sure you'll find something in there that you'll enjoy 

Back to the top of this show itself, I most look forward to matches where they combine gaijin talent going against the locals but it seems like they barely want to do it for whatever reason. It gives it more of a supershow feel for me, as a seldom viewer but I guess that doesn't fit into their bigger picture narrative. All the same, I'm sure this will be a contender for show of the year either way.*


----------



## dazzy666

If anyone finds an English commentary stream can you pm me please 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AT&T Stadium

Anybody ever have this problem with NJPWWorld? I keep getting this message when clicking on the play button of a match.










I payed them on the 19th of last month. This is confirmed by my bank account and them (NJPW) e-mailing me that I did so.

Any ideas how to fix this?


----------



## LilOlMe

AT&T Stadium said:


> Anybody ever have this problem with NJPWWorld? I keep getting this message when clicking on the play button of a match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I payed them on the 19th of last month. This is confirmed by my bank account and them (NJPW) e-mailing me that I did so.
> 
> Any ideas how to fix this?


They charge on the 1st of the month, Japanese time. It's not the 19th to the 19th. So if they were unable to charge on Jan 1st on your account, that's probably the problem.


----------



## AT&T Stadium

That makes a lot of sense because I got a new card. However, $8.25 was taken out of my account on 12/19.


----------



## LilOlMe

AT&T Stadium said:


> That makes a lot of sense because I got a new card. However, $8.25 was taken out of my account on 12/19.


Right, but they bill when you first join, and then the 1st of every month.


----------



## thenextbigthing56

can anybody please share a link for the English stream?


----------



## NastyYaffa

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683510627441090560If Shibata wins the NEVER title tomorrow, I can already say that it will be one of my favorite rasslin moments of 2016. :mark:


----------



## Lord Wolfe

Is it me or did Tama seem nervous as hell during the trios contract meeting today? Do like the fact that he's playing up the fact that's he's pretty much the forgotten member of Bullet Club.


----------



## Hibachi

NJPWWORLD is a bit tricky to navigate but I'm registered and ready to watch!


----------



## GothicBohemian

Are folks planning on being here for the live showing? It's going to air at 4am my time, which is only an hour earlier than I'd normally be up anyway, so I plan on watching then (plans may change), and some company would be nice. Since I can't expect anyone else up where I am, WF would be a decent alternative.

This is normally my big wrestling show of the year (much more so than 'Mania) and I'm starting to feel hyped for it.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

I'm watching it live, no ifs ands or buts about it! And I want to see Kitamura toss Okada into the upper deck after he beats Tanahashi.


----------



## RyanPelley

Alarm set for 2:50 AM. Gives me a few minutes to grab a drink and settle in for the show.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Re-newed my subscription to NJPWWORLD and ready to go tomorrow morning!

Looking forward to Styles/Nakamura the most for obvious reasons. And then probably Goto/Naito just because Naito is my favourite guy to watch work, and I haven't watched any NJPW since the G1.


----------



## Hibachi

I'll be watching live, got my Sapporo's on ice, snack prepped and tomorrow off all day... excellent.


----------



## iamloco724

Still having issues with chromecast for live stream and using it on any computer browser as well..doesnt look like ill be able to watch live


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

@RuthlessAggrEvan *I'll be taking a nap soon so I can catch this live.*


----------



## McNugget

I won't actually get to watch the show until next weekend. It's going to take all of my willpower to not see it until then...

:batista3


----------



## Corey

For the ROH followers on here, anyone thinking Lethal could lose the title? Seems pretty doubtful to me, but if he does lose it, I could see him just winning it right back at the Anniversary show or something.


----------



## Hibachi

Jack Evans 187 said:


> For the ROH followers on here, anyone thinking Lethal could lose the title? Seems pretty doubtful to me, but if he does lose it, I could see him just winning it right back at the Anniversary show or something.


 Nah, this is really his first time performing infront of NJPW fans/audience and it wouldn't look great to have their champion lose in his debut. But if there was ever a time to put the title on Elgin (who killed it in the G1) this would certainly be it.


----------



## thenextbigthing56

so this is live in about five and a half hours?


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

thenextbigthing56 said:


> so this is live in about five and a half hours?


It's live in this much time. Subtract an hour and 15 minutes for the preshow.

http://itsalmo.st/#wrestlekingdom10


----------



## thenextbigthing56

could someone please provide a live stream?


----------



## MajinTrunks

Can't wait to see Styles vs Nakamura


----------



## famicommander

Just ordered NJPW World, so excited

I've been meaning to for quite some time anyway but I just have to see this show, so now was the time

Hopefully the ROH guys have a good showing


----------



## RKing85

thenextbigthing56 said:


> could someone please provide a live stream?


This isn't a $65 UFC PPV. This is $8. Spend the money.


----------



## dazzy666

RKing85 said:


> This isn't a $65 UFC PPV. This is $8. Spend the money.


i wish i could but lost job before xmas and cant afford so a stream would be great if could get one


----------



## Alphy B

RKing85 said:


> This isn't a $65 UFC PPV. This is $8. Spend the money.


Exactly. Everyone should spend their $8 for this event. It would definitely help njpw notice us international fans even more.


----------



## AT&T Stadium

dazzy666 said:


> i wish i could but lost job before xmas and cant afford so a stream would be great if could get one


I also can't watch it due to circumstances. I just moved this weekend and have no money in the bank until tomorrow and am a monthly subscriber since spring time. Didn't realize they checked your account(s) on the first . I'm subscribing again tomorrow because I love it but would love to see a link to a stream.

I'll pm you, dazzy, if I can find one which I anticipate to be able to.


----------



## Beautiful Bobby

I'll try & stay up for this. Have a nightshift tonight so have a reasonable enough time to recover since the show starts at 7am UK time. It doesn't help that I was at an ICW show last night & have continued drinking ever since. 

Despite being a World subscriber I've never watched a NJPW event live so I'm fairly determined at this point. Watched so many shows crammed with throwaway tag matches over the past year that looking at the card is mindblowing.

As for matches I'm looking forward to - fucking all of them!


----------



## Nine99

I'm assuming watchwrestling will have this event but will they have it live?


----------



## LSUCreole

I'm not sure if this has already been asked but is there anyway I can stream New Japan World on my Xbox One?


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Ishii/Shibata will be my MOTN, most likely.
Really looking forward to Tanahashi/Okada. Especially the aftermath.

Everything else looks ok-solid.


----------



## AT&T Stadium

Is it weird I wonder if Meltzer is just now getting his Kleenex ready? :hmm There'll be a lot to clean up.


----------



## eldoon

Imagine they give tanahashi another win but by cheating 

That will be epic imo


----------



## Joshi Judas

How many hours to go?


----------



## 3MB4Life

I'm taking the day off college and my dad has booked a day off work to watch WK10. This is how dedicated I am to New Japan, I will make the sacrifice. Can't believe this is my 14th January 4th Dome Show and this is probably the most hyped I've been for an entire card since then.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

PENTAGON said:


> How many hours to go?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683885529344032768


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*One more hour to go! :mark:*


----------



## STEVALD

Haven't caught up with any of New Japan's shows since summer, but with that card (which btw looks even better than last year's), I'm hyped af :mark: 

Don't think I can watch it live, but I'm gonna catch up as soon as I get home tonight.


----------



## twaughthammer

Watching last years main event...Okada's timing is impeccable...Best kickout artist in the biz.


----------



## AT&T Stadium

Can't wait! This gonna be GUT!

Going to kill time and watch Shibata vs Ishii from 2013 G-1


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Only six minutes away!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:*


----------



## TJQ

WHOS READY FOR SOME FUCKIN RASSLIN


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

***WATCH THE SHOW HERE**

Japanese NJPWWORLD: http://njpwworld.com/lp/l_live_33_2

English NJPWWORLD: http://njpwworld.com/lp/l_enlive_34_2

FREE (Both in English) (BUT SUBSCRIBE TO NJPW WORLD DAMMIT): http://taima.tv/r/SC and http://taima.tv/r/SCDos*


----------



## AT&T Stadium

Is it weird I only found the English stream and I'm worried that'll take down some of the experience as every other event I've watched has just been awesome on raw emotion


----------



## Vic Capri

Let's go, AJ! #LoneWolf #P1 

- Vic


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*IT'S FUCKING TIME!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:*


----------



## TJQ

AT&T Stadium said:


> Is it weird I only found the English stream and I'm worried that'll take down some of the experience as every other event I've watched has just been awesome on raw emotion




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683337493157179394
:lmao I bought world again just so I could have the Japanese commentary, I imagine it'll be a far better experience.


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

Wow Daniel Bryan looks different without the beard


----------



## TJQ

CHEESEBURGER IS HERE :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Deadman's Hand

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> ***WATCH THE SHOW HERE**
> 
> Japanese NJPWWORLD: http://njpwworld.com/lp/l_live_33_2
> 
> English NJPWWORLD: http://njpwworld.com/lp/l_enlive_34_2
> 
> FREE (Both in English) (BUT SUBSCRIBE TO NJPW WORLD DAMMIT): http://taima.tv/r/SC and http://taima.tv/r/SCDos*


*I was gonna post the /wooo/tube stream, but these work too. :lol

Anyways, fucking Cheeseburger is in this :lmao*


----------



## Lariatoh!

eldoon said:


> Imagine they give tanahashi another win but by cheating
> 
> That will be epic imo


I've been calling for "Hollywood" Tana all year!!! Too sweet! Oh wait...


----------



## TJQ

My boy Kojima here to fuck shit up.


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

Haku :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Insomnia

It's Fucking Haku!!! :mark:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Wow, I just tuned in for Haku's debut. I thought this would be a jobber Battle Royal.

Edit: He was eliminated 2 minutes later :ti*


----------



## twaughthammer

Meng!!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## twaughthammer

wtf :argh:


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Meng came in, only to job :lol*


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

The Gracie Hunter


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*This music though *


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

Dang Cheeseburger was my pick


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Sakuraba is alive. Good to know.


----------



## twaughthammer

Lariatoh! said:


> I've been calling for "Hollywood" Tana all year!!! Too sweet! Oh wait...


If that actually happens, I will :faint:


----------



## TJQ

CHEESEBURGER WAS ELIMINATED, NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. 

i don't know if that's Jado's daughter, but she's a qt.


----------



## Hibachi

I'm awake, lets do this shit!!!!!


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*I love how Jado is the only one who gets an actual entrance :lol*


----------



## MTheBehemoth

The fuck w/ this retarded Cheeseburger love on Twitter? The crowd was dead af when he got eliminated.


----------



## Insomnia

Jado booked himself to win. :ti


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Jado won. I can't help but love how one of the bookers won this battle royal :lmao*


----------



## TJQ

MTheBehemoth said:


> The fuck w/ this retarded Cheeseburger love on Twitter? The crowd was dead af when he got eliminated.


Don't you dare hate on Cheeseburger, he's going to bring our sport into a new golden era.


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

MTheBehemoth said:


> The fuck w/ this retarded Cheeseburger love on Twitter? *The crowd was dead af when he got eliminated*.



That was just shock, same crowd reaction as when Brock ended the streak


----------



## twaughthammer

Well....

First match - fpalm


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Has Cheeseburger surpassed Honma on here as most popular jobber? I guess you guys will enjoy this Jericho podcast then: * http://podcastone.com/pg/jsp/program/episode.jsp?programID=593&pid=576905


----------



## thenextbigthing56

anyone know any other English streams i can watch this?


----------



## twaughthammer

thenextbigthing56 said:


> anyone know any other English streams i can watch this?


http://taima.tv/r/SC

Missed the other part...Are you having problems with that one?


----------



## GothicBohemian

Ok, it's 3:30 am, (I work all day later so I must be an insane NJPW fan to be watching this early), I'm awake and here! Good to see I have company!


----------



## TJQ

Deadman's Hand said:


> *Jado won. I can't help but love how one of the bookers won this battle royal :lmao*


The girl he came out with is a member of some Idol Band, and specifically Jado's favorite member. So he invited his favorite member of one of his favorite bands and put himself over :lol

Also, what the fuck is this LOL


----------



## Deadman's Hand

thenextbigthing56 said:


> anyone know any other English streams i can watch this?


*Here: http://taima.tv/r/wooo

Also, what the fuck is this?*


----------



## Vårmakos

what in the mother of fucks


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

thenextbigthing56 said:


> anyone know any other English streams i can watch this?



http://taima.tv/r/SC


----------



## MTheBehemoth

50 Shades of Ain't Gettin Laid said:


> Has Cheeseburger surpassed Honma on here as most popular jobber? [/url]


... The crowd didn't care.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*:wtf WHAT IS THIS PEDO SHIT?! *


----------



## TJQ

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683915121639440384


----------



## famicommander

this is the most bizarre thing i have ever seen


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Best way to put it:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683916748832272385


----------



## TJQ

How is this still going on. Pls make the pain go away.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

BEST DANCE EVER!


----------



## Vårmakos

imagine if this was your first time tuning into new japan. :lmao :lmao


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

What the actual fuk am I watching ?


----------



## twaughthammer

I hope Roman was taking notes on how to cut a real promo...


----------



## Beautiful Bobby

In the name of fuck.


----------



## GothicBohemian

Well, guess I could have slept a little later...lol


----------



## TJQ

Vårmakos said:


> imagine if this was your first time tuning into new japan. :lmao :lmao


"Is this what all the hype was about? Fuckin smarks will cheer for anything that isn't WWE these days, won't they?"


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*On /wooo/tube, the admin just put: This shit ain't legal in the USA, on the screen. :lol*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*WHAT THE FUCK AM I WATCHING?!?! CAN SOMEONE EXPLAIN THIS SHIT?!*


----------



## twaughthammer

lol :kurt ftw


----------



## Donnie

TJQ said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683915121639440384


:done:done:done:done JADO IS PRETTY MUCH GOD! I can't be the only who wants him to put himself in the main event....and go over :grin2:


----------



## GothicBohemian

50 Shades of Ain't Gettin Laid said:


> *WHAT THE FUCK AM I WATCHING?!?! CAN SOMEONE EXPLAIN THIS SHIT?!*


Other than to say _It's japan_, nope. :lmao


----------



## TJQ

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683917230317375488
:dead3



50 Shades of Ain't Gettin Laid said:


> *WHAT THE FUCK AM I WATCHING?!?! CAN SOMEONE EXPLAIN THIS SHIT?!*


What I can explain is that it's an oddly placed ad for some movie. What I can't explain is how the fuck that segment just went like 20 fucking minutes. Jesus tapdancing fuck.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*I should've taken a screencap of that last segment. The admin just put "You're going to jail for watching that last segment, FYI." :lel

Bryan Alvarez just sent out his reaction to that segment:*










:lmao


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

*MAIN CARD STARTS IN FIVE MINUTES

NJPW HAS A TIE IN WITH THIS DORAEMON MOVIE THAT'S WHY THIS PEDO SHIT HAPPENED @50 Shades of Ain't Gettin Laid BTW SHORTEN YOUR NAME*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*And I thought WWE segments were embarrassing. Jesus Christ, Japan just took the cringe to another level.*



RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> *MAIN CARD STARTS IN FIVE MINUTES
> 
> NJPW HAS A TIE IN WITH THIS DORAEMON MOVIE THAT'S WHY THIS PEDO SHIT HAPPENED @50 Shades of Ain't Gettin Laid BTW SHORTEN YOUR NAME*


*Can they turn this shit OFF NOW :drake1?!*


----------



## Hibachi

OK that was rough to watch


----------



## TJQ

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683919811449995264


----------



## Insomnia

TJQ said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683917230317375488


:lmao


----------



## SHIRLEY

On pace for a GOAT show


----------



## Donnie

Strange question, um I'm not the one who has the Pokémon theme playing right, RIGHT?


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

It was worth the wait.


----------



## twaughthammer

SHIRLEY said:


> On pace for a GOAT show


It'll get there...give it some time


----------



## TJQ

SHIRLEY said:


> On pace for a GOAT show


Cheeseburger technically got a pinfall and we got an all star performance from blue cat. What else can you really ask for from rassle kingdamu?


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

Happy New Wrestle Kingdom everybody


----------



## NastyYaffa

Here we go! :mark:


----------



## AT&T Stadium




----------



## Insomnia

Shibata vs. Ishii! :mark:


----------



## TJQ

I already can't wait for Shibata/Ishii, those two are going to beat the holy fucking hell out of each other.


----------



## Hibachi

Dream match indeed


----------



## RyanPelley

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## GothicBohemian

Now we're properly underway! This should be epic.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Now that..........THAT'S over with, we can finally get on with the show! :mark:*


----------



## AT&T Stadium

Words can't describe how excited I am for this. If only WWE had me 10% as invested. 

THIS GONNA BE GUT!


----------



## TJQ

MY BOYS SYDAL AND RICOCHET ABOUT TO SCOOP UP THESE TITLES REAL QUICK.


----------



## AngryConsumer

YOUNG BUCKS! :mark:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Hopefully this Tag Team clusterfuck can erase my memory of the last 20 minutes.*


----------



## twaughthammer

We are about to witness a special event my friends!

:dayum

Prediction - reDRagon retains


----------



## TJQ

ROPPONGI LIGHTS
ROPPONGI VICE


----------



## RyanPelley

ROPPONGI :mark:


----------



## 3MB4Life

I love RPG Vice's theme way too much, four finger rings bitches!!!


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

Baretta ?...where's Trent ?


----------



## Deadman's Hand

3MB4Life said:


> I love RPG Vice's theme way too much, four finger rings bitches!!!


*This. I fucking love it.*


----------



## NastyYaffa

Ricochet & Sydal FTW!


----------



## GothicBohemian

I love everyone in this match. This should wake me up fully.


----------



## TJQ

I WAS REALLY HOPING THEY WOULD COME OUT TO THIS


----------



## Hibachi

God look at the talent wwe missed with Evan Bourne


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*They mispronounced CIMA's name.







BTW, I love reDRagon's NJPW theme.*


----------



## TJQ

Deadman's Hand said:


> *They mispronounced CIMA's name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

Did somebody say...

CIMA????





*


----------



## 3MB4Life

And as one of the biggest events in Japanese wrestling begins, not a Japanese wrestler in sight.



Deadman's Hand said:


> *They mispronounced CIMA's name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I love reDRagon's NJPW theme.*


IKR, I prefer it to their ROH theme by miles.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

TJQ said:


> Did somebody say...
> 
> CIMA????


*I fucking love that video. :lol*


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

SUCK IT


----------



## Hibachi

75% repeat of last years opener and I ain't even mad


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*This commentary is kinda ass. The Japanese guy speaking Engrish seems lost. I miss JR already :sasha3.*


----------



## AT&T Stadium

Dat superkick on Ricochet :surprise:


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

Knife edge chop and no WOOOOOOOOO from the fans


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

50 Shades of Ain't Gettin Laid said:


> *This commentary is kinda ass. The Japanese guy speaking Engrish seems lost. I miss JR already :sasha3.*


The Japanese guy, you might remember him, is Yoshi Tatsu. Yeah, they said they were going to have him out there to translate promos and such, but it seems as if he's being allowed to talk as if he's one of the other two.

Rose colored glasses, mate. JR was LOST in this match, if you remember, it was too quick for him to commentate properly. He didn't really get rolling until like the last 2 or 3 matches.


----------



## TJQ

50 Shades of Ain't Gettin Laid said:


> *This commentary is kinda ass. The Japanese guy speaking Engrish seems lost. I miss JR already :sasha3.*


I'm not on English because the commentary team looks terrible, so comparatively speaking I can imagine JR would probably be better. But I'm not going to lie, he was pretty bad on commentary last dome show lol. Though I guess he started watching the show so he'd be more knowledgeable of the product at this point, so I doubt he'd be as bad as last time.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Same old shit.




50 Shades of Ain't Gettin Laid said:


> *This commentary is kinda ass.* The Japanese guy speaking Engrish seems lost. I miss JR already :sasha3.


What a huge surprise, huh.


----------



## AT&T Stadium

I thought the commentary for the first match sucked gigantic cocks as well. Striker is just such a smarky douche that I don't want to listen to. Much prefer the Japanese commentary.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Holy. 

FUCK.


----------



## AT&T Stadium

Look at those chicken legs :lmao


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Damn.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*P̶R̶I̶N̶C̶E̶ ̶P̶U̶M̶A̶!̶!̶!̶!̶!̶!̶!̶ ̶ RICOCHET!!!!!!! Selling is out the window I guess. Dude took 4 finishers and didn't give a single fuck.*


----------



## Genking48

Pls let Ricoche/Sydal win, for some sort of freshness I guess :shrug


----------



## AT&T Stadium

Yoshi's already turned into Art Donovan. *move gets hit* Yoshi: "Is he ok". Yoshi: "Where's RedDragon?". Christ. Get him out.


----------



## Hibachi

Well call me wide awake now!!!


----------



## TJQ

FOREVERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
FOREVERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
FOREVERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
FOREVERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## MTheBehemoth

A Dragon Gate nostalgia match. Fine.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Cool spot. Good match so far.*


----------



## Insomnia

FOREVAAAAAAA!!!


----------



## TJQ

50 Shades of Ain't Gettin Laid said:


> *P̶R̶I̶N̶C̶E̶ ̶P̶U̶M̶A̶!̶!̶!̶!̶!̶!̶!̶ ̶ RICOCHET!!!!!!! Selling is out the window I guess. Dude took 4 finishers and didn't give a single fuck.*


Nobody in this match has hit their finisher yet, until Ricochet hit a benadryller as i typed this.

edit: I'm not even mad at the result, but I really wanted Ricochet to hold some NJPW gold unk3


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683927352393465857


----------



## Genking48

Too slow and too few flips for Dragon Gate.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Was hoping that Sydal & Ricochet would win, but I am ok with this. Fun match!


----------



## Genking48

PLZ GO HOMU!


----------



## RyanPelley

Booooo.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The Young Bucks win :drose*


----------



## Hibachi

That's how you open a show


----------



## TJQ

Super fun opener

ALSO DAT OWENS/NEVILLE SHOUT OUT, BASED BUXUUU


----------



## Morrison17

So reDragon lost, interesting.

Decent match, but nothing more. Cody Hall rocked. 

BTW, english commentaries are meh. Yoshi is clueless and Striker annoyed me with numerous wwe referenses. Switched back to normal.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

Genking48 said:


> Too slow and too few flips for Dragon Gate.


*I don't know if it's because I've just started following Dragon Gate, but what's with the association between DG & flips?*


----------



## Genking48

Deadman's Hand said:


> *I don't know if it's because I've just started following Dragon Gate, but what's with the association between DG & flips?*


Most of the DG guys are pretty small, compared to NJPW standard anyways, it's basically a promotion full of Junior Heavyweights, and imo the DG guys are just faster and have a much more entertaining way to wrestle a match, guys like Dragon Kid, Flamita, Yoshino, Ricochet (when he was there I guess), K-ness. They love to use that fast paced high flying style. I guess Ricochet gave them the flip reputation if I were to guess, he flipped much during his early DG days if I recall.

#DemBoys


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Interesting to note that Rocky Romero took the pin, given the NXT rumors. Salute, brother.


----------



## Hibachi

Have some wwe shoutouts lol


----------



## RyanPelley

My dude Yujiro. He's so damn cool.


----------



## GothicBohemian

NastyYaffa said:


> Was hoping that Sydal & Ricochet would win, but I am ok with this. Fun match!


Pretty much the same feeling here. A good way to get things underway anyhow.


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

Morrison17 said:


> *So reDragon lost, interesting.*
> 
> Decent match, but nothing more. Cody Hall rocked.
> 
> BTW, english commentaries are meh. Yoshi is clueless and Striker annoyed me with numerous wwe referenses. Switched back to normal.



What are Ryan O'Kielly and Robbie Dish doing in the Impact Zone ?


----------



## Hibachi

So pumped for dem boys!


----------



## TJQ

The only good thing about Yujiro is Mao, and he didn't even bring her. My expectations for this match are pretty damn low. Unless Yujiro and Tonga being such bad singles competitors has some sort of weird reversed effect where they become elite workers in tag matches.

Only here for DEM BOYS

EDIT: AND OBVIOUSLY FOR CHAOS #1 DVD PRODUCER


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Fun little opener. Nothing really great.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Good match to start the show off. Now here's hoping that my boys Yano & the Briscoes win this. :fingerscrossed*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Stream comment: "New Japan couldn't afford Hitomi Tanaka." :mj4*


----------



## NastyYaffa

CHAOS #1 Producer + The Briscoes :mark:


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Here's Yano :yes*


----------



## RyanPelley

Man, I really want that DVD.


----------



## TJQ

REACH FOR THE SKYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY, BOI.


----------



## Genking48

REACH FOR THE SKY BOY.....dub theme.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Dem Boyz are in the Dome! :mark:*


----------



## TJQ

Unfortunately I can't see #1 DVD producer and Dem Boys winning because bulletclubwinslol, but a boy can dream.


----------



## Genking48

Those useless belts though.


----------



## Hibachi

That music change tho....


----------



## Deadman's Hand

Genking48 said:


> Most of the DG guys are pretty small, compared to NJPW standard anyways, it's basically a promotion full of Junior Heavyweights, and imo the DG guys are just faster and have a much more entertaining way to wrestle a match, guys like Dragon Kid, Flamita, Yoshino, Ricochet (when he was there I guess), K-ness. They love to use that fast paced high flying style. I guess Ricochet gave them the flip reputation if I were to guess, he flipped much during his early DG days if I recall.
> 
> #DemBoys


*Oh, thanks for the explanation (Y).

BTW, according to iHeartDG.com, Ricochet is still in DG.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> The Japanese guy, you might remember him, is Yoshi Tatsu. Yeah, they said they were going to have him out there to translate promos and such, but it seems as if he's being allowed to talk as if he's one of the other two.
> 
> Rose colored glasses, mate. JR was LOST in this match, if you remember, it was too quick for him to commentate properly. He didn't really get rolling until like the last 2 or 3 matches.


*
Matt Striker is trying WAYYY too hard with the WWE references and doesn't have anyone to keep him in check. It's very irritating.*


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

Dem Boys finally got to the Tokyo Dome


----------



## Insomnia

BREAK!!!


----------



## RyanPelley

:lmao Yano is great


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Yujiro's hoe looks fine. Whatever @ everything else.

Enough of this belt-o-rama, NJPW.


----------



## TJQ

Deadman's Hand said:


> *Oh, thanks for the explanation (Y).
> 
> BTW, according to iHeartDG.com, Ricochet is still in DG.*


He made a DG return not too long ago with Sydal.


----------



## Genking48

Deadman's Hand said:


> *Oh, thanks for the explanation (Y).
> 
> BTW, according to iHeartDG.com, Ricochet is still in DG.*


No problems :genius

Yeah, he's still listed, don't think I've seen him since his Dream Gate reign, maybe he's too committed to other projects atm.

Tozawa needs a buddy back since Uhaa left him.










God, long time since I've seen Fale, he looks fat as fuck.


----------



## GothicBohemian

50 Shades of Ain't Gettin Laid said:


> *
> Matt Striker is trying WAYYY too hard with the WWE references and doesn't have anyone to keep him in check. It's very irritating.*


Switch to the Japanese commentary if you can. Tatsu alone is painful to listen to, let alone having to deal with Striker dropping unnecessary references.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Flipping ******** are cool.*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

Genking48 said:


> No problems :genius
> 
> Yeah, he's still listed, don't think I've seen him since his Dream Gate reign, maybe he's too committed to other projects atm.
> 
> Tozawa needs a buddy back since Uhaa left him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God, long time since I've seen Fale, he looks fat as fuck.


*Tozawa lost the Brave Gate title. He needs him :mj2*


----------



## Hibachi

Tokyo Dome has killer acoustics.... A respectful crowd helps I guess.


----------



## AT&T Stadium

MTheBehemoth said:


> Yujiro's hoe looks fine. Whatever @ everything else.


This. I'd rather watch her walk for 20 minutes than watch this match.


----------



## GothicBohemian

YES!!!!


----------



## TJQ

OK APPARENTLY I WAS WRONG AS ALL HELL, LETS GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. :mark:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*THE BRISCOES WIN :WOO!*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*THEY DID IT :yes :yes :yes*


----------



## MTheBehemoth

This crowd is kind. Very kind, I might add.

Zzzzzzzz.


----------



## Genking48

DEM BOYS!!!


----------



## AT&T Stadium

Wow! Shocked af that they won.


----------



## NastyYaffa

I was sure Bullet Club would win, but this is a nice surprise!


----------



## Hibachi

Well that's unexpected


----------



## AngryConsumer

#demboyz


----------



## twaughthammer

"What did he say?"

:heston

...:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## AT&T Stadium

twaughthammer said:


> "What did he say?"
> 
> :heston
> 
> ...:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


Art frickin' Donovan. They're even ignoring him like Savage/Monsoon did.


----------



## Donnie

DEM BOYS, MAN UP


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Dem Boys & Yano won the title, and I am happy.*


----------



## TJQ

Michael ElG1n


----------



## Genking48

Lethal/Elgin time, still salty it wasn't Roddy tbh.


----------



## Morrison17

A pretty good second match. Didn't like the result tho. And do threy really need trios tag titls? 3 complects of tag belts sounds heavy.


----------



## AngryConsumer

JAY LETHAL! :mark:


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Lethal/Elgin time :mark:*


----------



## AT&T Stadium

I have no interest in a ROH match on a New Japan show. Wake me when it's over.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Genking48 said:


> Lethal/Elgin time, *still salty it wasn't Roddy tbh*.


You're not the only one. :cry Not a big fan of Lethal or Elgin, but I think this COULD be fun, considering how over #BigMike got during G1 & WTL.


----------



## TJQ

Genking48 said:


> Lethal/Elgin time, still salty it wasn't Roddy tbh.


Well lets hope the rumors were true that Nakamura and Tana were raving about Roddy and the interest in him working a G1 are still there. I'd rather have him work an entire G1 than just the dome show kada


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I haven't seen Lethal wrestle since TNA in 2010.*


----------



## GothicBohemian

I'll be honest; I'm meh about this match. Lethal might make it worth it for me, though.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Nice theme, Lethal.


----------



## Genking48

NastyYaffa said:


> You're not the only one. :cry Not a big fan of Lethal or Elgin, but I think this COULD be fun, considering how over #BigMike got during G1 & WTL.





TJQ said:


> Well lets hope the rumors were true that Nakamura and Tana were raving about Roddy and the interest in him working a G1 are still there. I'd rather have him work an entire G1 than just the dome show kada


Let us hope guys, pls :strong


----------



## TJQ

BIG MIKE GOT DA POWER



Genking48 said:


> Let us hope guys, pls :strong


----------



## 3MB4Life

TJQ said:


> Well lets hope the rumors were true that Nakamura and Tana were raving about Roddy and the interest in him working a G1 are still there. I'd rather have him work an entire G1 than just the dome show kada


As long as I get my Roddy/Ibushi dream match, I don't care. Roddy at the G1 would be incredible though.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*This Mike guy is really strong :vince2. Lethal's botched dive though :uhoh.*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

50 Shades of Ain't Gettin Laid said:


> *I haven't seen Lethal wrestle since TNA in 2010.*


*He's gotten a lot better. Lethal has been one of the best American wrestlers in the world in 2015.*


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Genking48 said:


> Let us hope guys, pls :strong


This smiley is life.


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

Nice catch Elgin


----------



## TJQ

Never forget
https://vid.me/Qs89/michael-elgin-big-in-japan



3MB4Life said:


> As long as I get my Roddy/Ibushi dream match, I don't care. Roddy at the G1 would be incredible though.


Roddy/Shibata pls


----------



## Hibachi

Roddy vs Ishii, Honma and Shibata would be a bomb block for the G1


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

"C3PO kills Luke Skywalker." - Matt Striker, 2016


----------



## TJQ

I like how when #bigmike is in a NJPW ring he magically becomes a pretty damn high quality wrestler, but when he wrestlers anywhere else hes just kinda awkward and spotty in the worst way. HE BELONGS HERE.


----------



## RyanPelley

The hell is Yoshi Tatsu even saying?


----------



## Genking48

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> "C3PO kills Luke Skywalker." - Matt Striker, 2016


W-what?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Ok, Mike's strength is really impressive. I'm not seeing anything mind blowing from Lethal.*


----------



## TJQ

I'M DEAD, ELGIN JUST HIT TRUTH WITH THE MOST BRUTAL PIMP SLAP OF ALL TIME. 

Then Lethal wins, and the crowd goes mild.



50 Shades of Ain't Gettin Laid said:


> *Ok, Mike's strength is really impressive. I'm not seeing anything mind blowing from Lethal.*


Elgin is great, especially in a NJPW setting. Lethal on the other hand, never been a fan. always thought he was average across the board and always got thrown into positions far above where he belongs, but I guess people seem to think otherwise :toomanykobes


----------



## AngryConsumer

Goddamn! How strong is Elgin?


----------



## Genking48

Right guy won.


----------



## AT&T Stadium

Lethal Injection. Worst finisher of 2015 or worst finisher ever?


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Nobody cares.


----------



## twaughthammer

Solid match ***1/4


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Not Lethal's best match. Still good.*



50 Shades of Ain't Gettin Laid said:


> *Ok, Mike's strength is really impressive. I'm not seeing anything mind blowing from Lethal.*


*Watch his match with AJ Styles, Roderick Strong, & Jay Briscoe. Those matches show just how good Lethal has been.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

TJQ said:


> Elgin is great, especially in a NJPW setting. Lethal on the other hand, never been a fan. always thought he was average across the board and always got thrown into positions far above where he belongs, but I guess people seem to think otherwise :toomanykobes


*He definitely didn't live up to all the hype he's been getting.*


----------



## NastyYaffa

This should be really good. Let's hope KUSHIDA wins and finally has a long reign w/ the title.


----------



## RyanPelley

What the fuck.


----------



## Morrison17

bathroom break is over.

Now.... CLEANER GONNA CLEAN 

#SayNoToKUSHIDA


----------



## MTheBehemoth

I mean, it was better than Jeff/Naito, but THAT match is like Morasca/Sharmell of Wrestle Kingdom.

Meh match.


----------



## TJQ

IF KENNY COMES OUT WITH A BROOM AND SWEEPS HIS WAY DOWN THE PATH THEN I'M GOING TO BE A VERY HAPPY CAMPER


----------



## Deadman's Hand

50 Shades of Ain't Gettin Laid said:


> *He definitely didn't live up to all the hype he's been getting.*


*That was just one match. It wasn't the best neither guy has had in the last year, tbh.*


----------



## Vårmakos

ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOFL


----------



## NastyYaffa

Kenny Omega is the fucking man :mark:


----------



## TJQ

TJQ said:


> IF KENNY COMES OUT WITH A BROOM AND SWEEPS HIS WAY DOWN THE PATH THEN I'M GOING TO BE A VERY HAPPY CAMPER


DAMNIT, I GUESS I'M NOT A VERY HAPPY CAMPER. 

This match should still be amazing, though.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Here he comes!*


----------



## Insomnia

TJQ said:


> Roddy/Shibata pls


That would be a match! :banderas


----------



## Genking48

All these gaijins :tripsscust


----------



## MTheBehemoth

****1/4 for the Japanese Doc Brown.


----------



## TJQ

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683939861477351424
Big Mikes been keeping the pimp hand strong.


----------



## GothicBohemian

I have silly high expectations for these two. Love me some Kenny Omega.


----------



## Vårmakos

GREAT SCOTT

DOC TAGUCHI


----------



## AngryConsumer




----------



## Insomnia

RIP Doc Brown.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

One last thing about the Lethal/Elgin - Fuck that finish. Fuck you Delirious, you piece of shit.


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

Doc Broon superkicked :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Genking48

GO HOMU YOUNGU BUCKSU


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*That trashcan to the face needs to be a* *NEGGED* *gif.*


----------



## TJQ

THE BUX PLAYING THE DRUMS ON THE TRASH CANS, INSTANT ***** CLASSIC


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Sweet dive.*


----------



## TJQ

That transition into the kimura has me nursing a semi


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*The fucking state of this English commentary fpalm*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Damn, that had to have hurt.*


----------



## Genking48

DAT PUNCH


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*HOLY SHIT, THAT TRANSITION INTO THE KIMURA! :mark:*


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Omega's hard on for his own character annoys the shit out of me.

Please beat him, Kushida.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*This match is fantastic. I hope Kushida wins.*


----------



## AngryConsumer

WHAT. A. MATCH.


----------



## TJQ

KENNY'S KNEE'S HAVE BEEN BRUTAL AS ALL FUCK, HOLY HELL.

AND GOD DAMN THAT ROLL UP AS I TYPE THIS, KUSHIDA'S ABOUT TO GET THE JR TITLE RUN OF A GOD DAMN LIFE TIME :mark:


----------



## NastyYaffa

Probably the best match of the night so far. Awesome stuff!


----------



## Insomnia

Good match! :clap


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*KUSHIDA WON!!!

Great match :clap*


----------



## RyanPelley

"Good job."


----------



## AT&T Stadium

Great match. Lolzy finish with Omega's left shoulder off the mat by a foot the entire time.


----------



## GothicBohemian

I feel like the show is finally getting to where I want it to be. I'm a bit of an Omega fangirl but Kushida's the man. good match.


----------



## TJQ

I have to piss so bad, but I can't get up because I"m having a blast watching Taguchi in the background still playing with the controller.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Better than expected.

P.S.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683943554666917888


----------



## NastyYaffa

Time for some HONMA :mark:


----------



## Genking48

Dast Lady with the knitted KUSHIDA scarf thingy :mark:


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*"Yes.............I will." - Yoshi Tatsu 2016*


----------



## Morrison17

Great match, BS result. And why Kenny quit on chainsaw taunt? I thought it was amazing.

BTW, 4 matches and all had plenty of dirty moments that referee ssaw and yet didn't do anything. I thought it was more of wwe\tna thing. Hoping for clean wrestling in both main events.


----------



## eldoon

Seriously commentators shilling ROH that hard - please stop


----------



## AT&T Stadium

I've been a fan of KUSHIDA since 2011. It's so nice to see him progress and finally get the championship. Well deserved.


----------



## Genking48

What a great theme.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Hopefully Honma & Makabe wins this :fingerscrossed*


----------



## Insomnia

Neva Alone.


----------



## TJQ

Well I'm a fan of Machine Gun, Honma and Makabe, pls don't fuck the match up, Gallows.


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

So the only time you can hear the wrestlers during their entrance is when Anderson and Gallows are swearing like troopers :lmao


----------



## thegockster

Featus looks different


----------



## AngryConsumer

-still waiting on that Karl Anderson single's push-


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Those entrance coats Anderson & Gallows had looked fucking awesome.*


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

A year ago today, Honma was a mere enhancement talent. Tonight, he walks out a champion.


----------



## TJQ

RatherBeAtNitro said:


> So the only time you can hear the wrestlers during their entrance is when Anderson and Gallows are swearing like troopers :lmao


FUCKIN UNDERTAKER STYLE



RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> A year ago today, Honma was a mere enhancement talent. Tonight, he walks out a champion.


Honma pls don't break my heart again


----------



## GothicBohemian

Ok, I'm all set for a big Honma win moment. don't let me down, guys. This should be another good match.


----------



## AT&T Stadium

"Honma and Makabe are the most popular wrestler in Japan" - Yoshi Tatsu.


----------



## TJQ

AT&T Stadium said:


> "Honma and Makabe are the most popular wrestler in Japan" - Yoshi Tatsu.


I bet the english commentary is a blast :lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*"Wooks wike Gawows is bweedin....his mouth."-Yoshi Tatsu, while ignoring the giant gash in Honma's head.*


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Did Matt Striker really just say "Take that haters?" *


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## MTheBehemoth

Deadman's Hand said:


> *Did Matt Striker really just say "Take that haters?" *


That sounds 110% like Striker.


----------



## Genking48

Is Striker really so bitter as people make him sound?


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Damn, that was a sick powerbomb.*


----------



## GothicBohemian

AT&T Stadium said:


> "Honma and Makabe are the most popular wrestler in Japan" - Yoshi Tatsu.





50 Shades of Ain't Gettin Laid said:


> *"Wooks wike Gawows is bweedin....his mouth."-Yoshi Tatsu, while ignoring the giant gash in Honma's head.*





Deadman's Hand said:


> *Did Matt Striker really just say "Take that haters?" *



I'm almost thinking a brief switch to an english commentary stream might be worth it for the laughs. I should have gone for that during the earlier matches 
(not now that the show's heating up, and want to support NJPW legally since it's cheap).


----------



## NastyYaffa

HONMAAAAAA :mark:


----------



## TJQ

HONMA IS A CHAMP, I'M SO HAPPY I COULD CRY.


----------



## Insomnia

Oh My Gosh, Ooooooh!!!! :ti 

Fucking Yoshitatsu.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*HONMA'S A CHAMPION!!!!! :mark: :mark:*


----------



## eldoon

PERFECT COMBINATION


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Would've preferred Honma getting the pin, but either way, I am so pleased!


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

Honma :mark: He did it :mj2


----------



## RyanPelley

Awesome finish, even more awesome thoughts by Tatsu.


----------



## AT&T Stadium

I imagine that a Reigns mark sounds like Yoshi when Reigns wins a match. "Oooooh." "That was perfect combination". "I'm so happy for him". LOLOLOLllllllllllllll

Match was way better than I thought it could be.


----------



## 3MB4Life

My dad literally just dived out of his chair when GBH won the titles. He's been a Honma fan since 2003 so that title win means a lot to him,

SO NEW JAPAN, WHATYA GONNA DO WHEN HONMANIA RUNS WILD ON YOU?!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Tatsu is making JBL look amazing in comparison.*


----------



## TJQ

50 Shades of Ain't Gettin Laid said:


> *Tatsu is making JBL look amazing in comparison.*


Bless you for trucking through that commentary.


----------



## thegockster

Tatsu must have been watching Reigns promos and think they work


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Another better than expected match.



Genking48 said:


> Is Striker really so bitter as people make him sound?


Not bitter. He's just an idiot.


----------



## TJQ

LOS INGOBERNABLES


----------



## GothicBohemian

Happy Honma moment. Joy.


I'm getting more and more tempted to check out some Yoshi Tatsu commentary glory.


----------



## Vårmakos

TRANQUILO


----------



## Deadman's Hand

50 Shades of Ain't Gettin Laid said:


> *Tatsu is making JBL look amazing in comparison.*


*Okay, let's not get carried away here.

Also, that fucking suit on Naito kada

Matt Striker just gave another shot at his "haters." :lol*


----------



## eldoon

Naito is jealous


----------



## TJQ

Goto's fucking GOD TIER theme.


----------



## Insomnia

Yoshitatsu man, no doubt commentator of the year! :clap


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

Jeez the dialogue between Striker and Tatsu is mind-numbingly terrible


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

GothicBohemian said:


> Happy Honma moment. Joy.
> 
> 
> I'm getting more and more tempted to check out some Yoshi Tatsu commentary glory.


*Here are the highlights:*


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

GET THE TABLES


----------



## RyanPelley

:lmao "It's rough." Tatsu strikes again.


----------



## TJQ

HOLY HELL THAT AVALANCHE CODE RED


----------



## thegockster

"His wrestling is very good" - Yoshi Tatsu


----------



## Insomnia

Naito's neck damn!


----------



## GothicBohemian

@50 Shades of Ain't Gettin Laid , At least Tatsu finally gets to be a legend at something.

I'm a Naito fan, and I have a soft spot for Goto for silly reasons (he looks exactly like my cousin), but I'm not as into this match as I expected to be. Two real talents but I'm still not captivated yet.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Yoshi Tatsu's commentary, when Goto was setting Naito up on the top turnbuckle "Really?" - Tatsu*


----------



## Vårmakos

W E L P. 

NAITO HAS NOW LOST FIVE WRESTLE KINGDOM'S IN A ROW.


----------



## TJQ

SHOUTEN KAI, GOD TIER FINISHER.


----------



## AT&T Stadium

Goto wins?


----------



## NastyYaffa

This is gonna be fucking amazing. SHIBATA PLS WIN :mark:


----------



## TJQ

HERE IT IS, HERE'S THE MATCH I'VE BEEN WAITING FOREVER FOR. PLEASE, ANY GOD WILLING TO LISTEN, LET SHIBATA WIN THIS TITLE.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Naito lost :no:

I like Goto, but come on.*


----------



## Vårmakos

SHIBATA'S GOAT THEME


----------



## AT&T Stadium

Here. We. Go.


----------



## RyanPelley

Oh shit, here we go!


----------



## Donnie

MY BODY IS READY FOR THE STONE PITBULL


----------



## Socius

Does anybody know a stream? I'm having problems with my bank atm. Really lol.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Meh @ that match. Forever meh @ Goto.


----------



## NastyYaffa

This theme :banderas


----------



## 3MB4Life

LET THE STIFFNESS BEGIN! STRONG STYLE CITY BITCH!

I am so hyped right now.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*IT'S FUCKING TIME!! :mark: :mark:*


----------



## AngryConsumer

Expect. 

Violence.


----------



## GothicBohemian

Shibata HAS to win this. Make it happen, NJPW.


----------



## eldoon

Why the hell did goto win

Naito should be the number 1 heel instead hes still geek status


----------



## NastyYaffa

HERE WE GO


----------



## Insomnia

Ishii - E!!!! :mark:


----------



## TJQ

AngryConsumer said:


> Expect.
> 
> Violence.


Yesterday Shibata said "I'm expecting to shave a few years off my life in this match", this is going to be a step above violence.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*They are about to kill each other, and it's gonna be glorious. :banderas*


----------



## AT&T Stadium

eldoon said:


> Why the hell did goto win
> 
> Naito should be the number 1 heel instead hes still geek status


This. No logic to it. Naito should be the challenger to Okada in February.

SHI-BA-TA *clap clap clap clap clap* SHI-BA-TA


----------



## NastyYaffa

THAT KIP UP :mark:


----------



## Genking48

Liger marking out in the Japanese stream is awesome.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*The sounds from those hits.*


----------



## 3MB4Life

I think I'm gonna get a concussion from just watching this match.


----------



## DoubtGin

oh god they are killing each other


----------



## eldoon

KICK ELBOW AND CLOTHESLINE


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*These two are just murdering each other right now.*


----------



## Brye

How the fuck does Ishii do this at his age?


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*This match is already awesome.*


----------



## thegockster

They both must have gone to the John Cena school of selling


----------



## Genking48

Selling :david


----------



## RyanPelley

Gah, I can't imagine how these guys are going to ache a few hours from now. Just brutal.


----------



## eldoon

OUCH


----------



## AT&T Stadium

Jesus Christ, guys.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*God, those thuds are ridiculous.*


----------



## NastyYaffa

SHIBATAAAAAAAAAAAAAA :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## RyanPelley

Noooooooooo.


----------



## DoubtGin

what a fucking match this was


----------



## Insomnia

Great fucking match! :clap


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*SHIBATA IS A CHAMPION!!! :yes :yes :yes :yes

Absolutely phenomenal match :clap*


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Good. No complaints.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Shibata is finally a singles champion! I am so glad!


----------



## TJQ

LITERALLY FLIPPING OUT, THAT MATCH EXCEEDED ALL MYE XPECTATIONS AND SHIBATA WON THE FUCKING TITLE. A;SDFJA;LSDJFL;AKSJDFLAKJSDFL :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## GothicBohemian

So worth being awake before 4am for. Yes to Shibata win and massive respect for Ishii.


----------



## thegockster

He should sign for wwe and have his first defence against Fandango


----------



## Genking48

Great match, Japanese commentary was awesome, both guys did great, great match.


----------



## DoubtGin

still can't get over those headbutts

OUCH


----------



## NastyYaffa

:mark::mark::mark:

And now STYLES/NAKAMURA.... kada


----------



## RyanPelley

Not even once?


----------



## Genking48

Match is not even once


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*And now.....AJ Styles vs. Shinsuke Nakamura kada*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The show stealer is coming up!!! :WOO *


----------



## 3MB4Life

Well, Ishii/Shibata is my current MOTY. Just incredible, how do you even follow that up?

Oh wait, THAT'S how you follow it up.


----------



## Insomnia

:mark:


----------



## NastyYaffa

This is gonna be INCREDIBLE.


----------



## RyanPelley

NOBODY QUOTES MY JESUS.


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

Shut the fuk up Yoshi


----------



## 3MB4Life

I am defenitely feeling the Biz Cliz mask. I don't know if my body's ready for this match.


----------



## AT&T Stadium

Would love to see AJ win this. Shinskay is winning.


----------



## Genking48

INGOBERNABLES


----------



## eldoon

BROKEN NECKS - He should agree not to use that move!!!!


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

50 Shades of Ain't Gettin Laid said:


> *The show stealer is coming up!!! :WOO *


Yeah... it's the match after this one.

Uncharacteristic silence from you with regards to the last match. Tuned out before it even started because of what people said the match was going to be like?


----------



## eldoon

They respect each other - SO WHAT


----------



## GothicBohemian

here comes my dream match of the night. Hoping it lives up to even half my expectations.


----------



## eldoon

WOW no special outfit or entrance for naka this year


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Yeah... it's the match after this one.
> 
> Uncharacteristic silence from you with regards to the last match. Tuned out before it even started because of what people said the match was going to be like?


*
I just wasn't that interested. I switched tabs in and out to see some stiff strikes, but had no real investment. And it's kind of hard to steal the show when people know what to expect. AJ and Nakamura have the opportunity to do some never before seen shit.*


----------



## DoubtGin

Nakamura representing the Gay Community against AJ


----------



## RyanPelley

Whaaa, was expecting a big entrance. 

Shin-soo-kay? WTF.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*No special entrance.

Da fuck?*


----------



## Genking48

DoubtGin said:


> Nakamura representing the Gay Community against AJ


THE GAY COMMUNITY!


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro




----------



## TJQ

Genking48 said:


> THE GAY COMMUNITY!




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683963404588060673


----------



## Genking48

That lone Styles fan :strong


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*That guy shouting AJ's name :lol*


----------



## eldoon

Please yoshi cost aj the win


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Yoshi Tatsu getting called out for his salty ass commentary :ti*


----------



## DoubtGin

that girl :ti


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*That beautiful dropkick :clap*


----------



## Genking48

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683965227549888513


----------



## MTheBehemoth

5/10 entrances this year. 5 because of Taguchi.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Holy shit, I was actually concerned there. :lol*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Trying to decide whose dropkick I like more between Okada and AJ :hmm. Okada gets more height, but I like AJ's backflip. Different forms of finesse from both.*


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

That's why he is smarter than all of you


----------



## TJQ

eldoon said:


> Please yoshi cost aj the win


"excuse, i make... make lose"


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Tatsu's salty ass is too much. :ti*


----------



## eldoon

Shut up -

Hes talking to you yoshi

Ok , when i was in New Japan - nakamura was very strong style - now he is micheal jackson


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Damn, these shots to AJ's back is making me cringe.*


----------



## AT&T Stadium

Deadman's Hand said:


> *Holy shit, I was actually concerned there. :lol*


Same.

What a kick from Shinsuke.


----------



## Genking48

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683965847560257536

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683966874879537154


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Damn, that was an awesome forearm.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*SHINSUKE GIRL*


----------



## Genking48

SHINSKE~


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Has anybody noticed that Tatsu has been silent these last few minutes?
BTW, 3,000th post! :woo*


----------



## AT&T Stadium

Amazing sequence!


----------



## AT&T Stadium

Deadman's Hand said:


> *Has anybody noticed that Tatsu has been silent these last few minutes?
> BTW, 3,000th post! :woo*


He said something when he last talked after they made fun of him. It was to the effect that "i'll just be here".

LOL @ Shinsuke's annual knee to the face spot.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*That was an awesome sequence.*


----------



## MTheBehemoth

1st half of the match was good. Good build.


----------



## AT&T Stadium

AJ injured another person!


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*HOLY SHIT*


----------



## Genking48

Yoshitatsu just got tears in his eyes from the memory I bet


----------



## NastyYaffa

FIRST STYLES CLASH KICKOUT IN FOREVER!


----------



## Vårmakos

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*DAMN*


----------



## AT&T Stadium

JESUS FUCK!


----------



## eldoon

Please yoshi cost aj the win PLEASE


----------



## RyanPelley

Striker pointed at Yoshi's face and laughed about his broken neck.


----------



## Vårmakos

Avalanche Landslide. it's over.


----------



## Genking48

RyanPelley said:


> Striker pointed at Yoshi's face and laughed about his broken neck.


You serious?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Please send AJ to NXT Nakamura :drose*


----------



## Donnie

HOLY FUCK! ****3/4 What a goddamn match.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Holy shit, what a match!!! :clap*


----------



## Insomnia

What a match! :banderas


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

Great match :mark::mark:


----------



## AT&T Stadium

15 stars.

Seriously though, great match. Can't wait to rewatch a million times this year.


----------



## GothicBohemian

I don't know how Tana and Okada can top that...
...but if they do I'll be in wrestling nirvana. 


That was a dream match.


----------



## NastyYaffa

What a match! Nakamura & Styles are so damn good.


----------



## 3MB4Life

THAT...WAS...BEAUTIFUL


----------



## RyanPelley

Genking48 said:


> You serious?


Lol, nah I was kidding. Just wondering what the hell Yoshi is doing, saying nothing.

EXCELLENT MATCH!


----------



## Morrison17

The darkest day in Gay Communities history


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*AJ needs to stay in NJPW. That was a fucking amazing match, man. :clap*


----------



## Genking48

Hopefully this means the era of Bullet Club is coming to an end.


----------



## AT&T Stadium

Paul Heyman: This ladies and gentlemen, is, the main event.


----------



## eldoon

Genking48 said:


> Hopefully this means the era of Bullet Club is coming to an end.


I think Yoshi will be the one to end them - Bullet Club Killer - take em all out 1 by 1


----------



## RyanPelley

Your reaction if Tanahashi wins...


----------



## NastyYaffa

WHAT A MATCH, WHAT A MOMENT. :mark:


----------



## Genking48

Time to see if Tana will make Okada cry again


----------



## Morrison17

someone made a screen of that epic brofist?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## NastyYaffa

Now it's time for the Rainmaker to become THE MAN.


----------



## TJQ

I have that JUST under Shibata/Ishii if I'm being honest, but still an absolutely fantastic match. Live ratings so far are

Shibata/Ishii ****3/4
Nakamura/Styles ****1/2

wondering where this main event will fall, it wouldn't even surprise me if they still manage to pull off MOTN.



RyanPelley said:


> Your reaction if Tanahashi wins...


----------



## 3MB4Life

TJQ said:


> I have that JUST under Shibata/Ishii if I'm being honest, but still an absolutely fantastic match. Live ratings so far are
> 
> Shibata/Ishii ****3/4
> Nakamura/Styles ****1/2
> 
> wondering where this main event will fall, it wouldn't even surprise me if they still manage to pull off MOTN.


Got both at ****1/2, can see Okada/Tana making ***** territory. I'm very reluctant to hand out the five star label, I have given to three matches ever but I can see this one making #4 .

And no matter how big a fan I am of Tana, Gedo and Jado need to do the right thing and put Okada over. The Ace of the New Era is ready to be the man.


----------



## DoubtGin




----------



## Genking48

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683972382801793024
Okada BEATEN THE FUCK OUT 
:sodone


----------



## eldoon

DoubtGin said:


>


I want it so bad - Tana Heel turn and cheating to win will make it epic


----------



## NastyYaffa

Genking48 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683972382801793024
> Okada BEATEN THE FUCK OUT
> :sodone


:duck Dick Tana is the best Tana.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*The hell was that?*


----------



## RyanPelley

The hell happened?


----------



## eldoon

Damn i thought there was a new theme or something epic going to happen , looks like it was just an error


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Not bad, not bad. ****1/4, probably. Again, nothing really great.


Fuck these entrances, really.


----------



## TJQ

I'm in such a weird position. As a fan who wants whats best for the company, clearly that's Okaa winning, on top of the fact that it just makes sense. But from my selfish fanboy perspective, I want Tana to win because I like him infinitely more LOL. No reason Okada shoudn't walk out on top, though.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Here we go, guys. It's main event time.*


----------



## Genking48

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683972161585852417

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683972655679066113

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683972903637942272

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683973134593081345

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683973491238961152


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Btw, Tana joining the Bullet Club would be the worst. Nothing against heel Tana but, please, for the love of Christ - KILL THE FUCKING BULLET CLUB!!!!!!!


----------



## DoubtGin

that crowd :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley

This match gets 5 stars for Gedo's beard.


----------



## GothicBohemian

I have to leave for work in a little over an hour and I haven't even showered yet. Not moving until this is done though!

Pulling for Tana, but it's Okada's time.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

Genking48 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683972161585852417
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683972655679066113
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683972903637942272
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683973134593081345
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683973491238961152


*That's amazing. :clap

Damn, that dropkick.*


----------



## eldoon

"Almost like a high fly flow over the guard rail"

No , No it wasnt


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Counters!!!~~


----------



## TJQ

MTheBehemoth said:


> Counters!!!~~


they know each other so well!!!!!!~~~!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Genking48

That dragon screw, my god.


----------



## DoubtGin

Tanahashi is just too good. I can't hate him despite the superman stuff he pulls.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683978775277654016
#LigerMath


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Those dragon screws were fucking brutal.*


----------



## AT&T Stadium

"White Noise"? Please don't remind me of that pile of shit while watching two GOAT wrestlers go at it.


----------



## DoubtGin

that Okada dropick was a thing of beauty


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

That dropkick tho


----------



## AT&T Stadium

Dat elbowdrop :trips5


----------



## Genking48

DRAGON SCREWS GALORE


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Damn, what a match so far.*


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

High Fly Noooooooo


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*HOLY SHIT!*


----------



## DoubtGin

:cena3


----------



## AT&T Stadium

RatherBeAtNitro said:


> High Fly Noooooooo


This was a great call...but would you rather be at Nitro?


----------



## NastyYaffa

DAMN, what a dropkick.


----------



## 3MB4Life

I can't fucking breath right now.


----------



## AT&T Stadium

3MB4Life said:


> I can't fucking breath right now.


This. Tana';s going to win 

edit: or not. they fucking got me. Come on Okada!


----------



## Vårmakos

GODDAMN I THOUGHT FOR SURE THAT WAS IT


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Holy shit, I thought that was it.*


----------



## NastyYaffa

Okada finally beat The Ace at the Dome! :mark:


----------



## GothicBohemian

This is brilliant.


----------



## charlesxo

:sodone

Best 999 Yen I've ever spent.


----------



## Genking48

Hypest match


----------



## RyanPelley

Sweet Jesus, outstanding!


----------



## eldoon

MOTY


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*OKADA WON!

WHAT A MATCH! :clap :clap*


----------



## DoubtGin

The last three matches were perfect.

****3/4-***** for all of them.


----------



## Vårmakos

THAT FINISHING STRETCH


----------



## GothicBohemian

Another incredible match. These guys are total pros; they can have all the matches together they want and I won't complain. 

Okada is amazing. 


So, so worth every penny and every minute. I don't mind supporting ppvs like this one.


----------



## 3MB4Life

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FUCK YES! HE FUCKING DID IT!

That win felt so much better than I thought it would. Okada is the new guy in New Japan. He is the Ace and I couldn't be more pleased. I've been a Tanahashi fan since I was five years old and he is one of my top 5 favourite wrestlers of all time but Okada has earned this spot and it's his time. And what a match, ***** match, I'll throw it down, the emotion, the action, all those little throwbacks to this saga between two of the greatest wrestlers going right now, it was pure art.


----------



## NastyYaffa

What a fucking show. (Y)(Y)(Y)


----------



## Morrison17

Pretty solid. But nothing out of the box. Hoping to see new opponents for both of them on next show.


----------



## Genking48

The tears tonight are tears of happiness.


----------



## TJQ

Well, it was a match lol. A lot of issues with the structure/selling that made it a struggle to get into no matter how hard I tried, but the finishing stretch was really good. Pretty average match for those two. If I'm being honest.

Ishii/Shibata still MOTN for me. Live ratings were probably

Ishii/Shibata ****3/4
Nakamura/Styles ****1/2
Okada/Tanahashi ***1/2-ish


----------



## AT&T Stadium

eldoon said:


> MOTY


This. Words don't do it justice. Amazing. 

:applause x 1mirrion

:applause x 10mirrion for the entire show. Outfuckingstanding show.


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

Fantastic ending stretch to the match :clap:clap:clap


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*YES!!!!!!!!! FINALLLY!!!!! HOLD THIS TANAHASHI!!!!!!!!* :YES :WOO :tucky :cheer :dance :dance :yay

















*The beginning was shaky, but those near falls at the end increased my heartrate every time bama4. OKADA IS THE MAN!!!!!!!!!!









I can now sleep peacefully :drose*


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Great. MOTN, easily. I have no idea why I keep picking other matches as potential MOTNs during predictions; Okada/Tana always steal the show.


----------



## Morrison17

Cant be the only one who expected Nakamura-Okada stare down in the end.


----------



## AT&T Stadium

Morrison17 said:


> Cant be the only one who expected Nakamura-Okada stare down in the end.


Nah. IC and World champ aren't having a stare down in that setting when they're clearly not having a match for the top belt with Shinsuke as IC champ. idk who challenges next. Goto seems like the most logical person....what a let down after this event.


----------



## DoubtGin

MOTY was Ishii/Shibata for me, but all three big matches delivered.


----------



## VanHammerFan

p good overall

MOTN Shibata/Ishii


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Phenomenal main event, phenomenal show.

Shibata/Ishii, Tanahashi/Okada, & Styles/Nakamura were all MOTYCs for me.

Great job, NJPW :clap

All three match delivered. Shibata/Ishii killed each other, and it was fucking amazing. So happy that Shibata is a champion now. AJ/Nakamura was awesome. I hope this isn't the end of AJ Styles in NJPW.

And Okada/Tanahashi. This match stole the show for me. Great storytelling, great action, and I was on the edge of my seat towards the end. Okada is now the new ace of NJPW, and to be honest, he's the right guy to carry this company.

Another great show by NJPW. Congrats :clap*


----------



## 3MB4Life

I have actual tears of joy in my eyes right now.


----------



## AngryConsumer

What an event. The big three matches all delivered in every way imaginable. I want to go back and rewatch all of them now!


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Also, nothing really terrible on this show. ROH Title match was probably the worst match of the night - Meh overall and had a terrible finish.


----------



## VanHammerFan

and FUCK Gedo for having Goto beat Naito.

The only black spot on a very good night


----------



## MTheBehemoth

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683988698053111808

Keeps going down (yes, I know it's Monday).


----------



## Genking48

TJQ said:


> Well, it was a match lol. A lot of issues with the structure/selling that made it a struggle to get into no matter how hard I tried, but the finishing stretch was really good. Pretty average match for those two. If I'm being honest.
> 
> Ishii/Shibata still MOTN for me. Live ratings were probably
> 
> Ishii/Shibata ****3/4
> Nakamura/Styles ****1/2
> Okada/Tanahashi ***1/2-ish


What was the issue with the selling, that just seems to be how their way of wrestling is, quoting Corino from JR's podcast here: 


> [the Japanese style of professional wrestling] is based on samurai & sumo spirit, that never say die and you will hear a lot of old timer say..._"well why are they no selling at the end?"_ Well you gotta think about, why would a kamikaze fighter end his life in a plane and smash it into a warship in 1943, because that's how they were brought up, that never say die and fighting till that last breath and stuff.
> 
> And that's how it was it was build up that first 5 minutes, it's you know freefight, there's nothing called you're just going in there, and then your comeback and everything it's nice and quiet that nice calm before the storm, once you get into those false finishes and the big moves then it's the sumo and samurai spirit, who is gonna be fighting till their last breath, and that's what it was build up off.


episode Ep86 at 01:05:30 if anyone is interested.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Will re-watch the whole thing, but this was an amazing show. Only match that I thought was pretty awful was Lethal/Elgin, and that was expected. You had Honma winning a championship, my boy Shibata winning the NEVER Title in a classic, Nakamura & Styles delivering just like everyone knew they would + Tanahashi/Okada was also really good, and The Rainmaker finally became THE MAN. I fucking love NJPW. :clap


----------



## VanHammerFan

attendance was down 10,000 from last year and was the 3rd lowest attended Jan 4 show

I remember when some were concerned with so-so attendance during the G1, so yeah idk


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Tana vs okada always delivers with the five m stars and Tanahashi is just beyond words


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

VanHammerFan said:


> attendance was down 10,000 from last year and was the 3rd lowest attended Jan 4 show
> 
> and some were concerned with so-so attendance during the G1


Japanese economy took a hit so it's not surprising. Going to Japan costs about 2/3 what it used to. Imagine how domestically it's hurting


----------



## Genking48

It wasn't a very hype ppv to be fair, I wasn't sure I was gonna watch it live, only the 3 last matches sounded interesting, and Okada vs Tana has been seen before, so I understand why that many people wasn't turning up for it, it just wasn't as hype as last years ppv imo.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683993164173209601
Striker is salty as fuck btw.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Classic Striker took a shit on Kelly/Tatsu on his way out. Can't blame him though.


----------



## RyanPelley

MTheBehemoth said:


> Classic Striker took a shit on Kelly/Tatsu on his way out. Can't blame him though.


What happened?


----------



## 3MB4Life

If New Japan want English commentary, they should look at taking Josh Barnett over from the AXS show and bringing in someone like Michael Schiavello now that Mauro Ranallo has gone to WWE. Guys like Striker and Kelly, I just can't take them seriously commentating on NJPW.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

RyanPelley said:


> What happened?


The "half the stuff they hate on I don't even say" part.


----------



## Donnie

Fuck Striker, little prick. He was the only bad part of an Incredible show


----------



## TNA is Here

Striker would fit well with Josh Mathews lol


----------



## RyanPelley

MTheBehemoth said:


> The "half the stuff they hate on I don't even say" part.


Whoa, I didn't catch that! What an asshole.


----------



## BuzzKillington

Holy shit. Attendance down 10k. No way to spin it, that is BAD.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Good PPV. My favourite match was Omega/Kushida. Big matches were great, but they do love a false finish, don't they? Especially the Okada/Tanahashi match.


----------



## Morrison17




----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

BuzzKillington said:


> Holy shit. Attendance down 10k. No way to spin it, that is BAD.


I'm almost certain that WK10 was the first ever "honest" Tokyo Dome attendance number. No rounding involved, no including comps or papered tickets, no adding a couple thousand because everybody does that, just the number of tickets sold.

It'll be interesting to see how future Dome shows compare if they continue to use that metric.


----------



## BornBad

Okada roud


One year after the tears and the deception Rainmaker finished his road to redemption and the passing of the torch is complete.


----------



## Cliffy

BuzzKillington said:


> Holy shit. Attendance down 10k. No way to spin it, that is BAD.


We've seen okada vs tana a million times

Hardly surprising


----------



## DoubtGin

https://streamable.com/z0mq

still hurts


----------



## NakNak

If someone knows a link to watch Nakamura/Styles, Ishii/Shibata & Goto/Naito from dailymotion, please post it):

Or if someone knows where the fuck download the event on japanese lol

PS: I don't want to watch those matches with english commentary and I don't have NJPW World and I will not have it because it's a complicated thing in my country to have.


----------



## Brock

Was Ishii/Shibata better than their KOPW 2013 match?


----------



## Ozmanofwar

*Thoughts from wrestle Kingdom 10!live*

I'm not a huge fan of NJPW L but got to attend the show. Here are some points of note;

The crowd was crazy quiet the whole night, only getting really excited for the main event

Okada was by far the most over wrestler

Shibata has it! He managed to get himself over.

The first was brilliant! Spot fest but great still

Aj vs naka was not terribly well recieved. I think everyone was burnt out after the previous match

The back to the future entrance got over


----------



## validreasoning

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> I'm almost certain that WK10 was the first ever "honest" Tokyo Dome attendance number. No rounding involved, no including comps or papered tickets, no adding a couple thousand because everybody does that, just the number of tickets sold.
> .


nobody just reports tickets sold..its always the number of people in the building and even that is nearly always more than the legit number in nearly every event. it might be the first time they legit reported the true number in the building but a show is never going to undersell the number of people in the building..never


wwe does report the actual tickets sold for mania each year to the sec and wall-street but even then you have to work it out because they only give average paid attendance for the quarter


----------



## Corey

Patiently waiting for the Japanese version to be uploaded to XWT. Managed to avoid all results (somehow) excluding the ones with the ROH guys because they put that shit all over Facebook.


----------



## DoubtGin

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Patiently waiting for the Japanese version to be uploaded to XWT. Managed to avoid all results (somehow) excluding the ones with the ROH guys because they put that shit all over Facebook.


English commentary was awful overall. The best thing was Yoshitatsu in a "so bad it's hilarious" kind of way.


----------



## The_Kliq

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Patiently waiting for the Japanese version to be uploaded to XWT. Managed to avoid all results (somehow) excluding the ones with the ROH guys because they put that shit all over Facebook.


There is a Japanese rip up there now.


----------



## Unoriginal

*Wrestle Kingdom 10 Review*

*Young Bucks def. reDRagon (c), Roppongi Vice, and Matt Sydal & Ricochet for the IWGP Junior Tag Team Championship*
Spotfest but a good spotfest to say the least. Nothing but nonstop action enough to give you a good thrill. Nice to see the Bucks win because they're one of my favorite tag teams.

*Toru Yano & The Briscoes def. The Bullet Club (Bad Luck Fale, Tama Tonga, & Yujiro Takahashi) for the Vacant NEVER Openweight Tag Team Championship*
Just how I expected it. Nothing more than a seemingly pointless six man which seems to be the common trend nowadays. Basic filler.

*Jay Lethal (c) def. Michael Elgin for the ROH World Championship*
I was a little disappointed in this one. This could've been a really good match but it wasn't. They've done better but this was still a decent match.

*KUSHIDA def. Kenny Omega (c) for the IWGP Junior Heavyweight Championship*
Great match from these two here. KUSHIDA finally makes his singles debut and walks out with the title. While it isn't the best match on the card, it's certainly a 4 star match.

*GBH (Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma) def. The Bullet Club (Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows) (c) for the NJPW Tag Team Championship*
Really good tag team match. Nice to see they actually put a belt on Honma for once. I don't care if it's a tag team belt but at least he gets something.

*Hirooki Goto def. Tetsuya Naito*
Surprisingly average match. I thought this would be able to steal the show but I was wrong. The match wasn't bad but I think they could've done it better. Also, RIP Tetsuya Naito (If it wasn't for that clothesline...)

*Katsuyori Shibata def. Tomohiro Ishii (c) for the NEVER Openweight Championship*
This was basically two guys literally trying to kill each other in the ring and it was amazing. I almost had a concussion just by watching this match. It's also great that Shibata won a singles title for once.

*Shinsuke Nakamura (c) def. AJ Styles for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship*
I was expecting a great match and this definitely didn't disappoint. These matches are the reason why Styles should stay in NJPW. Another fantastic match yet it didn't surprise me that it was.

*Kazuchika Okada (c) def. Hiroshi Tanahashi for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship*
Okada did it! He finally did it! He has now become the new face of NJPW! This was passing the torch if I ever saw it. Not only that but this was just an excellent match! Flat-out amazing! roud

*Overall*
The show was really good, must watch. It was a fantastic PPV and I hope that Wrestle Kingdom 11 can pick up the pace with this great onslaught of shows & matches.


----------



## Hibachi

After a rewatch of the main events and a few handpicked I definitely think this show was too long. Styles vs Nakamura was incredible but people were to tired to really get pumped for it. I like it as much as the main event even without much of a build.


----------



## Brock

Shibata won

:homer6

Match sounds like it might better their 2013 match. Cannot fucking wait to see it.


----------



## AT&T Stadium




----------



## HOJO

The undercard was weak as fuck with 2 impossible-to-care-about shit opening matches, but the top 3 matches delivered in some way


----------



## VanHammerFan

Just got done watching the last 3 matches with English commentary.

"I don't understand? AJ already won the HW... why would he want the IC?" - Yoshitatsu

World Famous berried the shit out of the IC title :lmao


----------



## 3MB4Life

I think when I rewatch Nakamura/Styles, I'm going to end up rating it higher. I think the fact that it was right after Ishii/Shibata and the length of the show itself, I was just a bit worn out when it came round. Still, it was an awesome match either way so...


----------



## famicommander

Incredible show but I feel really, really sorry for Kevin Kelly.

Tatsu was worthless and Stryker gave zero fucks.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Woooooooo four hours of big egg goodness. Going to start watching it in a minute. After I've brewed some coffee. I'm going to need a fair bit of coffee.


----------



## BKKsoulcity

I'll be the first to admit, I wasn't a fan of the long repetitive feud between Okada and Tanahashi but now that it's all over and done with I can definitely say that it was well worth the build up as that victory felt so emotional for Okada.


----------



## KPnDC

First time watching NJPW. I've never really watched anything outside of WWE, WCW, ECW and a few eps of ROH when Cesaro and DBry were there. I'm excited. I'm watching onDemand and the first match is about to begin.


----------



## LilOlMe

Didn't watch everything, so not reading this thread yet, so I don't get spoiled.

*Tanahashi/Okada* was interesting in that it felt like they were hedging on truly passing the torch, and that made the match (or more specifically, the aftermath) suffer. Never got the impression that this was truly Okada's moment, and now was the era of Okada/the dawn of Tanahashi fully handing over the reigns.

I believe that Gedo probably is too afraid to convey that for business reasons, and wants to be able to go back to making Tanahashi the top ace if need be. Therefore, this match never got to be as epic as it could have been. I thought it'd come off as far more emotional, and it's a shame that back office reasons prevented that. I fully understand it though.

As it is, it was a wonderful match, especially toward the end. Loved Tanahashi pulling out the dragon screws on the ring post. It's impressive when wrestlers who have done everything keep coming up with new, creative, ways to impress.

Loved Okada pulling out that series of sitdown drop kicks that he used on Tenryu. 

Saw him kicking out of the 2 High Fly Flows, though, mainly because I saw his eyes watching the ref's three count. Someone here pointed out that Nakamura does this, and now I almost always notice when a wrestler does this. Thanks, ermmm, lol.

Thought this was one of the better Slingblade counter usages in a match, btw.


Re: *Ishii/Shibata*: incredible and disgusting. They probably gave each other brain damage here. Those bone on bone headbutts made me scream. 

I saw someone in another thread say that this match was stupid, and that's just a total misunderstanding of what these guys are about. I get if it's not everyone's style preference, but it 100% makes sense for their characters, and it's crazy to me that people don't understand that there's room for something else in wrestling. Their "no-selling" is perfect for who they are, and makes total sense, especially in the context of a match like this. Not to mention that when they did sell, it was fucking superb. Ishii's drop down between Shibata's leg; Shibata's eyes and facial expression when Ishii chopped his throat, etc.

Match delivered, and was as exciting as I anticipated. The buzz in the crowd during it says it all.

****3/4.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

LilOlMe said:


> Didn't watch everything, so not reading this thread yet, so I don't get spoiled.
> 
> *Tanahashi/Okada* was interesting in that it felt like they were hedging on truly passing the torch, and that made the match (or more specifically, the aftermath) suffer. Never got the impression that this was truly Okada's moment, and now was the era of Okada/the dawn of Tanahashi fully handing over the reigns.
> 
> I believe that Gedo probably is too afraid to convey that for business reasons, and wants to be able to go back to making Tanahashi the top ace if need be. Therefore, this match never got to be as epic as it could have been. I thought it'd come off as far more emotional, and it's a shame that back office reasons prevented that. I fully understand it though.
> 
> As it is, it was a wonderful match, especially toward the end. Loved Tanahashi pulling out the dragon screws on the ring post. It's impressive when wrestlers who have done everything keep coming up with new, creative, ways to impress.
> 
> Loved Okada pulling out that series of sitdown drop kicks that he used on Tenryu.
> 
> Saw him kicking out of the 2 High Fly Flows, though, mainly because I saw his eyes watching the ref's three count. Someone here pointed out that Nakamura does this, and now I almost always notice when a wrestler does this. Thanks, ermmm, lol.
> 
> Thought this was one of the better Slingblade counter usages in a match, btw.
> 
> 
> Re: *Ishii/Shibata*: incredible and disgusting. They probably gave each other brain damage here. Those bone on bone headbutts made me scream.
> 
> I saw someone in another thread say that this match was stupid, and that's just a total misunderstanding of what these guys are about. I get if it's not everyone's style preference, but it 100% makes sense for their characters, and it's crazy to me that people don't understand that there's room for something else in wrestling. Their "no-selling" is perfect for who they are, and makes total sense, especially in the context of a match like this. Not to mention that when they did sell, it was fucking superb. Ishii's drop down between Shibata's leg; Shibata's eyes and facial expression when Ishii chopped his throat, etc.
> 
> Match delivered, and was as exciting as I anticipated. The buzz in the crowd during it says it all.
> 
> ****3/4.


You're going to have to explain how Tanahashi vs Okada could be more emotional, what needed to be done?

I'm not saying you don't have a valid opinion but it's just conjecture with no real substance to it. The entire match was a classic and I don't think Gedo is afraid.

I've seen people talk about Okada not selling his legs, but they failed to realize he would do a drop kick and be forced to sell it because his legs were dead. The reason Tanahashi was able to kick out of the Rainmaker was because the power comes from the legs. I don't know how Okada is supposed to sell both of his legs any better unless you put him in a wheelchair.

As for Shibata vs Ishii it wasn't a traditional match, but it was a climax of their matches throughout the last few years. I also read people say it had zero psychology. If you watched their previous encounters everything made sense.

I wouldn't rate it **** 3/4 but I would give it a solid 4 stars. The match isn't as good as their G1 encounter. That match is legendary.


----------



## LilOlMe

Japanese Puroresu said:


> You're going to have to explain how Tanahashi vs Okada could be more emotional, what needed to be done?


Starting with the fact that there was zero interaction between Tanahashi and Okada afterward? Nothing that conveyed extreme anguish on Tanahashi's part for losing?

No kind of real, mano a mano, dig deep extreme frustration/self-doubt when Okada couldn't put Tanahashi away (except I did like the touch of Okada resorting to the High Fly Okada when he couldn't get Tana on the clothesline).

There is so much with this story they could have done emotionally. I expected this to be the top match, btw (said so in this thread, I believe), for exactly those reasons, and because they are two of the best, most competitive, wrestlers.

It was a great, great, match, and as a standalone, I'd have only positive things to say about it. But there was enough left on the table emotionally that made it not quite rise to what it could be . 

Obviously you just disagree, so there's no point going back and forth.


----------



## BuzzKillington

FFS, I can't find a site that has uploaded it with Japanese commentary. I don't want to suffer through Striker and Kelly on commentary.


----------



## SuzukiGUN

Those who are posting their reviews.. 
Do you just watch wrestle Kingdom, all the ppvs or every single show? I'm just wondering because as I read ALOT of user reviews I'm struggling to see what people are missing and what they don't like. 
Personally I watch all the njpw shows and prefer it to Wwe so I find the negative reviews of the main and shibata ishii quite hard to read


----------



## BuzzKillington

Holy fuck... if this is real.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684142247022096384


----------



## VanHammerFan

BuzzKillington said:


> Holy fuck... if this is real.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684142247022096384


Can't see the tweet, but know what you're talking about and it's gaining a little steam online.

Not 1, but 2 top spots potentially opening up!

Hope it is true!

A lot of Naito & Shibby marks on here so this could be awesome news! 

Imagine a world where the top guys in New Japan are Okada, Naito, Shibata, healthy Ibushi, and Tanahashi from time to time!


----------



## BuzzKillington

VanHammerFan said:


> Can't see the tweet, but know what you're talking about and it's gaining a little steam online.
> 
> Not 1, but 2 top spots potentially opening up!
> 
> Hope it is true!
> 
> A lot of Naito & Shibby marks on here so this could be awesome news!
> 
> Imagine a world where the top guys in New Japan are Okada, Naito, Shibata, healthy Ibushi, and Tanahashi from time to time!


Hmm, I see the tweet just fine. Don't know whats wrong.

Anyways, apparently they gave their notices only after the show. I find this all very hard to believe. If it is true, things are about to get very interesting for New Japan.


----------



## Cliffy

Nakamura and AJ in NXT :banderas


Expect the other BC guys to link up with balor


----------



## NastyYaffa

BuzzKillington said:


> Holy fuck... if this is real.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684142247022096384


Please no :mj2


----------



## VanHammerFan

BuzzKillington said:


> Anyways, apparently they gave their notices only after the show. I find this all very hard to believe. If it is true, things are about to get very interesting for New Japan.


I'm skeptical, but I'm so excited right now and really hope there is truth to this. 

Most others will be happy because it means Naka and Styles in NXT, but to me I see it as big opportunity for some awesome upper midcard guys who have been held from the top spots because of Big 3 reasons (Big 4 in the last 2 years w/ AJ). 

Now the Big 4 would be just Okada and Tanahashi.... and lord knows they won't go back to that for at least 3 years... so that means new guys in top spots!

This also hopefully means BC is dead and gone so LOS INGOBERNABLES and Naito can be the heel focus!


----------



## FITZ

The possibilities of what that could mean have me really excited. Can we just get Balor to end a match in NXT with the Styles Clash to have everyone start freaking out about what could happen.


----------



## Lord Wolfe

BuzzKillington said:


> Holy fuck... if this is real.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684142247022096384


I image it would be Tama Tonga as one of the guys leaving, Bullet Club has admittedly been on the decline..


EVERY BC member lost at WK10, not one victory for em. I imagine that would piss them off to some degree. A real shame if this turns out to be true..hope to god its not and they realize the BC is quite an asset.

Also, if Nakamura does leave NJPW, which some are saying he's one of the guys..he shouldn't go to NXT. A guy on Nakamura's level who has repeatedly proven to be one of the best wrestlers in the world should not be wrestling for a developmental brand. Not sure why everyone keeps suggesting he do so.


----------



## BuzzKillington

I'd be excited to see AJ and Nak in NXT, but I dread the main roster call-ups for them.

And considering their age, unless they want to build the NXT brand around them, they are either being hot shoted to the main roster or they wont be in NXT for long...


----------



## Cliffy

Nak isn't getting a run with the heavyweight belt and has been in the ic picture for ages. May aswell seek a new challenge


----------



## Berserk

Okada is now the Ace of a soon to be dead promotion if these rumors are true.


----------



## Berserk

Cliffy said:


> Nak isn't getting a run with the heavyweight belt and has been in the ic picture for ages. May aswell seek a new challenge


Yes. He needs to go after the very prestigious developmental championship.


----------



## VanHammerFan

Lord Wolfe said:


> .
> 
> Also, if Nakamura does leave NJPW, which some are saying he's one of the guys..he shouldn't go to NXT. A guy on Nakamura's level who has repeatedly proven to be one of the best wrestlers in the world should not be wrestling for a developmental brand. Not sure why everyone keeps suggesting he do so.


Don't think people are suggesting it, it's just accepting/anticipating the WWE process and how they do business.

If we had it our way, Naka would take his entire package inclduing music, jackets, WK8 pole dancers to RAW & SD and win the title and wrestle 30 mins every night. But that's not what happens



Berserk said:


> Okada is now the Ace of a soon to be dead promotion if these rumors are true.


While it hurts New Japan's western appeal by losing Nakamura, they'll be fine. I mean hell, half the people who have posted in this very thread probably only know about New Japan because they read about Nakamura on wreddit or saw a gif of him doing goofy soft shoe dancing. Life will go on. 

If Ibushi can get back to 100%y, he can easily be a bigger star in Japan than Nakamura.


----------



## BuzzKillington

I'm sitting here trying to imagine what Vince sees when he looks at Nak.... I'm getting a bit sick to my stomach.


----------



## Lord Wolfe

Berserk said:


> Okada is now the Ace of a soon to be dead promotion if these rumors are true.


With Lion's Gate on the way, I'm sure they'll make some new stars through it. I imagine there are a few guys they're building up to become more heavily featured, but as much as it sucks to admit, they need some gaijin in there. The appeal for NJPW to a lot of people was Bullet Club because it was a vulgar, uncensored stable.

Unless NJPW can recapture that magic with their homegrown talent, they will indeed lose some steam. Also, with the attendance drop...they need some new draws.


----------



## RyanPelley

Please don't be true...


----------



## Lord Wolfe

Now I legit concerned for NJPW's future..god damn..Why I pick up this thread.


----------



## Nakamura_

How could you watch the match Nakamura/A.J. Styles had last night and possibly come away thinking that a move to the WWE would be a good thing? As much as I love NXT, what we saw last night was on a completely different level.


----------



## Berserk

Nakamura_ said:


> How could you watch the match Nakamura/A.J. Styles had last night and possibly come away thinking that a move to the WWE would be a good thing? As much as I love NXT, what we saw last night was on a completely different level.


Exactly. Besides them being able to have better matches in NJPW. I'd miss the Japanese crowd, atmosphere and commentary for their matches. I find WWE crowds annoying as heck most of the time.


----------



## Sarcasm1

Maybe AJ is going back to TNA? I don't know how much cash Dixie has, but Bennett and Maria can't be the biggest talents they get for the new network.


----------



## RyanPelley

I just don't want Shinsuke to get "Itami'd." I fear they would take away too much from what makes him great, give him a shitty name and let him flounder as just another Japanese guy.

I mean, why wouldnt people think that based on their track record?


----------



## I ♥ KEMONITO

Such a waste if any of the people rumored appear on any nxt shows. Train them your style/rules behind closed doors and debut on them on tv. None of this vanity promotion bullshit.


----------



## USAUSA1

I think Dragon Gate will reclaim its crown in 2016. Losing your top two draws of 2015 is huge in any sport.

Njpw need to stop fn with CMLL and link up with AAA/LUCHAUNDERGROUND. I love cmll but I think the fans would react better to aaa roster.


----------



## VanHammerFan

USAUSA1 said:


> I think Dragon Gate will reclaim its crown in 2016. Losing your top two draws of 2015 is huge in any sport.
> 
> Njpw need to stop fn with CMLL and link up with AAA/LUCHAUNDERGROUND. I love cmll but I think the fans would react better to aaa roster.



*#3 & 4 draws.

But I'm splitting hairs and it's still a hole they have to fill and it devastates their hopeful western reach (Okada/Tana are their biggest stars in Japan, whereas Styles/Nakamura are their biggest stars with States appeal), but they have players ready to step up and keep shit fresh on their home turf. 

The time is now for Naito, Shibata, Goto, Ibushi (well, later once he gets healthy).

So intrigued by this potential changing of the guard!


----------



## GothicBohemian

My ad blocker and privacy settings seem to remove tweets on this site so I'm not 100% clear on what you folks are reacting to. I'm pretty sure I know what rumour you're discussing though. 

Quick question:

Is it fact that anyone has given notice or is it speculation and, if the latter, are these rumours from a reliable source? 
(just tell me where the story started and I'll figure out the reliability part myself)


In any case, wrestlers come and go and there's nothing wrong with any of them wanting to work in different settings. NJPW would survive losing any of the names being tossed around. There's plenty of talent in the industry that deserves a chance to shine.


----------



## Cliffy

Tana is going to have to go ham next year putting guys over


----------



## VanHammerFan

BIG DAVE confirming it will be Nakamura, Styles, Anderson, and Gallows have given notice!

WOW!


----------



## VanHammerFan

duplicate delete


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Please, for the love of god, I hope none of these guys go to NXT. 

If this is true, then fuck WWE. Just fuck them. :fuckthis*


----------



## Lord Wolfe

VanHammerFan said:


> BIG DAVE confirming it will be Nakamura, Styles, Anderson, and Gallows have given notice!
> 
> WOW!


Fuck this shit..

Fuck WWE.


----------



## GothicBohemian

Ok, I know what the main story is and where the info comes from now. 

:hmm: Potentially interesting. I think I need to go chat with someone a bit more knowledgeable than me and see what he knows about this... . If true, nothing being discussed is necessarily a bad thing. I like the possibility of seeing certain folks in a new environment or stronger position within their current promotion.


----------



## BlackoutLAS

Deadman's Hand said:


> *Please, for the love of god, I hope none of these guys go to NXT.
> 
> If this is true, then fuck WWE. Just fuck them. :fuckthis*


It's their choice. Can't you just be happy for them fulfilling their dream and stop being self entitled? I like you but that's a pretty selfish thing to say.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Fuck them. Just fuck them.*



BlackoutLAS said:


> It's their choice. Can't you just be happy for them fulfilling their dream and stop being self entitled? I like you but that's a pretty selfish thing to say.


*Maybe it has something to do with the fact that as a fan of them, I don't want to see them go to a company that books all of their talent like shit? I'm not saying I wouldn't be happy that they're gonna make money ( but hell, they were making good money in NJPW), but I don't want to see them go to a promotion that books all of their talent like garbage.

I mean, people on here all the time talk about "if you don't like WWE, then watch other promotions," and and that's exactly what I've been doing. And do you have any idea how annoying it is, to watch another promotion, get invested in other stars, only for them to get signed by the very same company I just stopped watching?*


----------



## Donnie

Deadman's Hand said:


> *Fuck them. Just fuck them.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Maybe it has something to do with the fact that as a fan of them, I don't want to see them go to a company that books all of their talent like shit? I'm not saying I wouldn't be happy that they're gonna make money ( but hell, they were making good money in NJPW), but I don't want to see them go to a promotion that books all of their talent like garbage.*


I'm so conflicted Deadman, I mean on one hand I consider AJ to be the best wrestler in the world and he deserves a shot in the WWE...but on the other hand WWE has a habit on fucking everything up and I worry what they could end up doing to AJ


----------



## BlackoutLAS

Deadman's Hand said:


> *Fuck them. Just fuck them.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Maybe it has something to do with the fact that as a fan of them, I don't want to see them go to a company that books all of their talent like shit? I'm not saying I wouldn't be happy that they're gonna make money ( but hell, they were making good money in NJPW), but I don't want to see them go to a promotion that books all of their talent like garbage.*


Fair enough, but do you not think in NXT all of them would be booked greatly? Don't think they've fucked over a Indy guy yet at all in NXT.


----------



## Lord Wolfe

The moment I knew for certain I didn't want to see these guys in WWE is when Hideo Itami was treated like a rookie in the WM 31 Battle Royal. To them everywhere is is the little leagues and the past of a wrestlers means fuckall when they're in WWE. Yeah NXT capitalizes on them, but NXT is and forever will be developmental. Guys of their stature should not be relegated to such a division. If they decide to jump ship then I'll watch of course in support, but I know damn well they'll be restricted and stripped like everyone before them.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

BlackoutLAS said:


> Fair enough, but do you not think in NXT all of them would be booked greatly? Don't think they've fucked over a Indy guy yet at all in NXT.


*Sure they might, but all it does is just enforce the idea that it doesn't matter what promotion you support, what wrestlers you get invested in, because WWE just takes them all in the end, and that fucking sucks.

And on top of that, AJ Styles & Shinsuke Nakamura are above NXT, in my opinion. I like NXT, but it's still developmental at the end of the day, and AJ, & Nakamura are above that.*


----------



## LilOlMe

Fuck Vince. Doing what he's always done. Would have never known their talent until someone else made them hot.

Lol @ NXT. The very idea is laughable.


----------



## Berserk

Man, this sucks so bad.


----------



## VanHammerFan

New Years Dash just became must watch now!

- Hope to see Naito or MiSu challenge Nakamura and be the one to take the IC off of him at New Beginning.
- Hope to see Goto or MiSu challenge Okada for the HW.
- Maybe a new INGOBERNABLE tonight?
- Hope to see BC blow up on the spot. This is potentially good news for Omega. Get the BC stink off of him and make a move to HW this year. This is bad news for any Fale and Yujiro fans tho lol.

It is a bummer to see Naka go, tho. It's not doom and gloom like some are acting. New Japan existed long before Nakamura or Bullet Club and life will go on. Wasn't that long ago we had Tanahashi v MiSu in the Dome main event. Now, where NJPW should be nervous is not because Nakamura left, but because IF Nakamura does well then that means Okada will surely leave at some point.

I'm honestly surprised they're not taking Cody Hall with them. Now he is someone who can benefit from NXT. He will be there in no time, no doubt.

I'm mainly just happy because this means Shibata, Naito, and Goto are all in store for big pushes for 2016 and beyond. No doubt now Naito is the #1 heel and Shibata is clear cut the #2 face. :mark:


----------



## Cliffy

LilOlMe said:


> Fuck Vince. Doing what he's always done. Would have never known their talent until someone else made them hot.
> 
> Lol @ NXT. The very idea is laughable.


Fuck vince for a paul decision ?


----------



## LilOlMe

Cliffy said:


> LilOlMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck Vince. Doing what he's always done. Would have never known their talent until someone else made them hot.
> 
> Lol @ NXT. The very idea is laughable.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck vince for a paul decision ?
Click to expand...

No, you're right. People have been warning about this with H for a long time now.

Quite the expensive vanity project. Still daddy's money, though, so that's where Vince comes in.


----------



## VanHammerFan

Also, Machine Gun is now gonna have to change his signature moves and mannerisms haha

can't have 2 Randy Orton's on the roster lol

I'm optimistic with Styles and Naka, but I doubt Anderson and Gallows do anything of significance. Don't blame any of them taking there shot to make top money. Anderson got lost in the shuffle in Japan, so I'm not overly confident he can make it above lower mid status in WWE. Not like karl is going over there on a high note or coming off the best work of his life. He is a shell of what he was when he was at his peak in 2012. He was awesome.


----------



## Miguel De Juan

RIP NJPW. 

You put on one hell of a show too bad everyone sold their souls to the devil. 44 years was a good run right?


----------



## LilOlMe

If it's true about Nakamura leaving, it's funny that he apparently was so angry over Shibata leaving that he actively sabotaged Shibata's push when he came back, yet now he's doing the same thing: 


> On Saturday, Meltzer reported that things came to a head on Jan. 4th and Kidani (New Japan's Chairman) stepped down from his position after the show.
> 
> On today's subscriber only Wrestling Observer Radio show, Meltzer confirmed the news and said that the move was made because Kidani wanted both Sakuraba and Shibata to go over in their matches with Nakamura and Togi Makabe, respectively, but his bookers and top wrestlers wouldn't stand for it.





> Tension has been brewing for quite some time behind the scenes, ever since New Japan's Chairman Takaaki Kidani apparently signed former MMA fighters Kazushi Sakuraba and Katsuyori Shibata without informing anyone within the company beforehand, including his bookers Gedo and Jado.
> 
> The top New Japan wrestlers like Hiroshi Tanahashi and Shinsuke Nakamura didn't want them there stealing their hard earned spots, particularly Shibata who had left NJPW in January 2005 despite a strong push to become a freelancer and later pursue a fighting career.


It just shows you how things come full circle, and people end up in the same position they've criticized. It's what would happen with Punk if he came back as a part-timer.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*So apparently, enuhito (who I think has given news about NJPW before, I could be wrong) posted this:*










*So yeah, I don't know what to make of this.*


----------



## FITZ

LilOlMe said:


> Fuck Vince. Doing what he's always done. Would have never known their talent until someone else made them hot.
> 
> Lol @ NXT. The very idea is laughable.


It's not really developmental anymore. I feel like the main purpose of it now is a way to appease hardcore wrestling fans.


----------



## Vårmakos

The push Ibushi is going to get when he returns now. :banderas


----------



## FITZ

Meltzer is saying that Nakamura is going to stick around for a while. I wonder if there is enough time for him to drop the belt he currently has AND put over Okada on his way out.

Any way they let him be in both main events at New Beginning? Drops the title to someone on the first card and puts Okada over in the main event of night 2? Just wondering because if this hadn't happened Nakamura/Okada was my guess for the main event next year at the Dome but New Japan might be able to hotshot the whole thing if they think they can make money on the match.


----------



## VanHammerFan

FITZ said:


> Meltzer is saying that Nakamura is going to stick around for a while. I wonder if there is enough time for him to drop the belt he currently has AND put over Okada on his way out.


they could do Okada/Nakamura in a title unification match at New Beginning and just do away with the IC tbh

but I bet they think Naka will be back in a few years and they can always do Okada/Nakamura. There is risk in that because by the time Nakamura comes back, Okada may have already left for WWE lol

I expect Naito to be the one who sends Nakamura out the door. Should get INGOBERNABLES more heat. They just used Tana to make Okada, now use Naka to make Naito. Would be great for Okada to gte big wins over both Tana/Naka, but Gedo needs to now work on building the people around Okada up, too.


----------



## LilOlMe

FITZ said:


> Meltzer is saying that Nakamura is going to stick around for a while. I wonder if there is enough time for him to drop the belt he currently has AND put over Okada on his way out.
> 
> Any way they let him be in both main events at New Beginning? Drops the title to someone on the first card and puts Okada over in the main event of night 2? Just wondering because if this hadn't happened Nakamura/Okada was my guess for the main event next year at the Dome but New Japan might be able to hotshot the whole thing if they think they can make money on the match.


Just for clarification sake so everyone isn't all "Meltzer is a liar!", he said that he thinks that Nakamura's situation is different from the Bullet Club guys. Probably due to feeling that Nak may have some loyalty to NJPW. He didn't say that it's fact, IIRC, and I can easily see WWE pulling with Nakamura what they pulled with Del Rio.

If NJPW is smart, they'll get the title off of him tomorrow. Let Naito have it.

What will be something to watch is if Nakamura makes that February ROH date. If they pull him from that, that will speak volumes.

It makes no sense to me why he'd stay longer when their contracts all apparently expire at the same time.


----------



## LilOlMe

Someone made a good point that the real fear for NJPW should be of WWE potentially booking Nakamura well, and him becoming a big star there. That may get Okada thinking about things, especially if NJPW struggles in the mean time.


----------



## RKing85

Those last three matches were all outstanding. They are the three I've watched so far. Will go back and watch the rest one at a time over the next couple of the days.

Hilight of my day - Hearing that Doc Gallows is done with New Japan. I did a backflip.

Lowlight of my day - Hearing that Doc Gallows is coming to the WWE. Fuck me sideways. Hopefully he gets put in the NXT beginners class and he is never on tv.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

LilOlMe said:


> Starting with the fact that there was zero interaction between Tanahashi and Okada afterward? Nothing that conveyed extreme anguish on Tanahashi's part for losing?
> 
> No kind of real, mano a mano, dig deep extreme frustration/self-doubt when Okada couldn't put Tanahashi away (except I did like the touch of Okada resorting to the High Fly Okada when he couldn't get Tana on the clothesline).
> 
> There is so much with this story they could have done emotionally. I expected this to be the top match, btw (said so in this thread, I believe), for exactly those reasons, and because they are two of the best, most competitive, wrestlers.
> 
> It was a great, great, match, and as a standalone, I'd have only positive things to say about it. But there was enough left on the table emotionally that made it not quite rise to what it could be .
> 
> Obviously you just disagree, so there's no point going back and forth.


Now you've established what you meant  there wasn't a back and forth it was just an open ended comment that I felt you should elaborate on.


----------



## almostfamous

Show of the year, four days in. Can't see anything topping it. What a strange time for NJPW. If the rumors are true, losing Nakamura hurts badly, but maybe they will be forced to push guys like Shibata and Naito into the ME this year. Or Okada could just run through everyone for the next decade; whatever works.


----------



## 304418

SuzukiGUN said:


> Those who are posting their reviews..
> Do you just watch wrestle Kingdom, all the ppvs or every single show? I'm just wondering because as I read ALOT of user reviews I'm struggling to see what people are missing and what they don't like.
> Personally I watch all the njpw shows and prefer it to Wwe so I find the negative reviews of the main and shibata ishii quite hard to read


I only watch certain major PPVs, some of the AXS episodes and certain matches from the smaller events, although I was planning to take a hiatus from NJPW and wrestling as a whole after WK10, even though it looks like there will be a bunch of fresh stories and matches on the way. From my perspective, the only way to be negative about WK10 is if you see it as a retread of WK9. In some ways, it was; in other ways, it was not.

----

Thought’s on WK10:

New Japan Rumble was fun, with some surprise appearances, i.e. Haku (as a member of the Bullet Club no less)

The dub themes for the Briscoes & Lethal took the enthusiasm out of their matches a bit. It’s not necessarily a surprise that the themes were dubbed (although it would have been nice to have heard their themes), but NJPW has done better dubs than what was produced before. It just took me out of the whole experience. Will have to watch the English commentary version of Lethal vs Elgin to see if it makes a difference in enjoyment. 

With that said, still maintain that English subtitles under the Japanese subtitles in the prematch video packages are the answer to understanding the backstory to the matches, not the English commentary. English commentary I find talks about WWE too much even though there’s a bunch of other wrestling history to reference.

Goto’s victory is welcome, though Naito’s losing streak at Wrestle Kingdom continues

Yes Shibata!!! New NEVER Champion!

Nakamura/Styles & Okada/Tanahashi basically saved the show (Ishii/Shibata was also good). The first half of WK10 was meh, didn’t start to pick up until the second half.

Don’t feel bothered by the lack of pageantry for the second year in a row. Kinda like that it wasn’t prevalent this year, TBH. It’s always been about the wrestling anyways.

No Suzukigun appearance. Still the invading army at war with NOAH, I see. No big deal, I guess.

Should let CMLL stars work Wrestle Kingdom a bit more in the future, especially if they are going to continue with those 4 way jr tag matches. Or as someone said earlier, NJPW should start working with AAA/Lucha Underground.

In closing, WK10 was not as well rounded show top to bottom compared to WK9 last year, but Naka/Styles (pro wrestling at its purest), Shibata/Ishii (stiff contest) & Tana/Okada (if you’ve invested time in watching all of their previous single matches with each other, then you should have loved the story told in this match) were on another level and made WK10 look to be on par with WK9.

----

Regarding the rumored signings of Nakamura, Styles, Anderson & Gallows by WWE:

So WWE signed a few guys, and in the process, freshened up the NJPW product. Shame WWE can’t do the same thing to their own product. It will still be the same old, same old with WWE no matter who they sign. And yes, that include Nakamura & Styles, even though they are phenomenal workers.


----------



## MarkovKane

This entire card is stacked. 

Kushida vs Omega is underrated not just cause for the Jr. Heavyweight but because both guys are awesome. Kushida is one of my current favs. 


But Nakamura vs AJ Styles, is easily the most "pre-show" favorite. Basically two of their biggest fan favorites.


----------



## Beautiful Bobby

Had to quit during the Naito/Goto match as I was too tired to continue. Watched the rest last night & was glad I did. That last match especially was just amazing & worth several repeat viewings. I plan on watching it all again one match at a time to truly appreciate them since it was one very long show to watch in one, or even two viewings.

Have to say that the loss of AJ,Nakamura & Anderson is just a massive sickener. Was expecting AJ but the other two have shocked me. Selfish part of me hopes Nakamura flops in WWE even though I know that's childish.


----------



## BuzzKillington

So it's safe to say we'll be saying more of this guy in 2016:










That may be one good thing to come out of this unfortunate exodus.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

NJPW WRESTLE KINGDOM 10 - TOKYO DOME - 2016 JANUARY 3 REVIEW :mark: :mark: :mark:

NEW JAPAN RUMBLE
N/A - Did not watch

IWGP JR HEAVYWEIGHT TAG TEAM CHAMPIONSHIP
FATAL FOURWAY TAG TEAM MATCH
Young Bucks vs vs RPG Vice vs Aerial Dogfight vs reDRagon (c)
****1/4

NEVER OPENWEIGHT 6-MAN TAG TEAM CHAMPIONSHIP (VACANT)
SIX-MAN TAG TEAM MATCH
Bullet Club vs Briscoe Brothers and Toru Yano
***3/4

ROH WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP
SINGLES MATCH
Michael Elgin vs Jay Lethal (c)
****1/4

IWGP JR HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP
SINGLES MATCH
Kushida vs Kenny Omega (c)
****1/4

IWGP TAG TEAM CHAMPIONSHIP
TAG TEAM MATCH
Togi Makabe and Tomoaki Honma vs Doc Gallows and Karl Anderson (c)
****1/2

SINGLES MATCH
Tetsuya Naito vs Hirooki Goto
****1/2

NEVER OPENWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP
SINGLES MATCH
Katsuyori Shibata VS Tomohiro Ishii (c) 
*****

IWGP INTERCONTINENTAL CHAMPIONSHIP
SINGLES MATCH
AJ Styles vs Shinsuke Nakamura (c) 
*****

IWGP HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP
SINGLES MATCH
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada (c)
****3/4

This was a damn good wrestling event. All but one matche were rated 4 or more stars. And 

two five-star matches. God bless!


----------



## BuzzKillington

Post WK10:



Spoiler: njpw





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684337997714714624



Is this his goodbye? :crying:

If so, all I have to say is what a fuckin run. :clap


----------



## Air Guitar Tana

Spoiler dude


----------



## Lariatoh!

Just finished watching the show. It was pretty damn amazing and IMO better than WK9 although I was a bit bummed about the entrances as I was hoping for more, it's like they've run out of money or something. Although some may say it was a retread of WK9, each corresponding match was better, except perhaps Naka/Ibushi vs.Naka/Styles, that though is subjective.

The main event was a masterpiece with call backs to all their previous matches. Counter after counter until both men ran out of things to counter. Tana has been winning matches with the Texas Cloverleaf the last couple of months by design, it's all inter connected. He worked okada's legs because thats what worked last year, that was his game plan after he weathered the initial storm from the young brash Champ. I was shocked Okada went for the pin straight away after his first Rainmaker. I thought he would have learnt from last year. A mistake he didn't make at the end.

The Dome though in itself sent chills down my spine when Okada gave his final promo. He sounded like a God, a Pharoah talking down to the little people from heaven itself. Bah Gawd I was in awe of him after the victory. The echoes the dome makes when he spoke were thunderous. 

Both men gave it their all and I wasn't sure if it was ever going to end. But it did, and we have a new Ace. The only thing now is Tana I thought would step back, but with the news of Nakamura and Styles leaving, Will the former Ace have to stick around in the main event in some capacity a little while longer?


----------



## GothicBohemian

LilOlMe said:


> Someone made a good point that the real fear for NJPW should be of WWE potentially booking Nakamura well, and him becoming a big star there. That may get Okada thinking about things, especially if NJPW struggles in the mean time.


This. It's more about what Okada and his age peers might decide.

Recent experiences haven't been good for Japanese wrestlers/gaijin stars in the US but Asuka's being booked well in NXT, Balor is friendly with the NJPW talents said to be coming over and is enjoying his time with NXT, and if Itami comes back in a better role AND then someone of Nakamura's calibre has a positive transition it could change opinions. Maybe HHH isn't a bad guy to work for. Maybe he gets wrestling, loves wrestling for what it is, and has a different mindset than those who preceded him. 

And maybe Naka isn't even NXT-bound. He might have other ideas, including making good again with where he is if given his way.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Two parties working together will always yield better results in the long run than the sum of their individual results. 


Sure, they'll have Nakamura and Styles in NXT now, but would it do more business than a joint show or crossover? I doubt it. Anyway, like I said, I expected and kinda wanted AJ Styles to have a short run before he retires, because people have been wanting him in the WWE for years, and he's American and has family here. Styles vs Rollins, bring it.

I'm just sad about Nakamura :mj2


I really hope Daniel Bryan signs with New Japan now.


----------



## Lariatoh!

PENTAGON said:


> Two parties working together will always yield better results in the long run than the sum of their individual results.
> 
> 
> Sure, they'll have Nakamura and Styles in NXT now, but would it do more business than a joint show or crossover? I doubt it. Anyway, like I said, I expected and kinda wanted AJ Styles to have a short run before he retires, because people have been wanting him in the WWE for years, and he's American and has family here. Styles vs Rollins, bring it.
> 
> I'm just sad about Nakamura :mj2
> 
> 
> I really hope Daniel Bryan signs with New Japan now.


My feelings on the Nakamura signing is that we get the Bryan/Nakamura match.

That's the big thing for me. Also a star like Nakamura may have some sort of creative control. He might have certain booking demands that need to be met. Then again the contract for Sting's signing went on for months and look how shit that ended up for one of the biggest names in wrestling. 

God I just hate what WWE does to talent. I always have. If they do start screwing up Nakamura he simply quits and goes back to NJPW.


----------



## STEVALD

WHAT A SHOW :mark:

The opening four way tag was well, much like last year's, and while most don't, I tend to like such spotfest clusterfucks :$ These New Japan shows are the only way I get to see these ROH guys like reDRagon, who're so good, cause I always plan on watching ROH but I never do :side: Was sweet seeing the Bucks win. And man, Cody Hall has a good look.

Not really a fan of Toru Yano, or Tonga, Fale and Takahashi for that matter, but getting to watch the Briscoes for the first time was more than enough to hold my interest. And boy, right from the look, to the wrestling, are they impressive or what. Which reminds me, I really need to look up a bit more of Mark's ******* Kung-Fu :lmao That match was surprisingly good too. Btw Takahashi's hoe was so :banderas

First time watching Elgin as well, and he's good in the ring, but something about him was a bit off to me, I don't know. Would've had him stab Elgin with the book multiple times to take him down rather than just one shot for the finish, but eh, guess I'm being a bit too picky. Wasn't sure what to expect going into this one, but much like most of the show before this bout, there weren't any dull moments, atleast for me, so that was a good thing.

Been on the Omega bandwagon ever since the last WK, and this (and especially New Year Dash :mark reminded me why I became a fan in the first place. :lol at the Bucks doing the Terminator theme on the trash cans. Kushida was good too, and he's someone I look forward to seeing more of this year as well. The only gripe I had here was with the entrances (for the rest of the matches that followed too), since Wrestle Kingdom is kind of known for grand entrances. But the wrestling was good, so :draper2

Anderson's 8th WK in a row. THAT'S FUCKING UNDERTAKER STYLE. Turns out he took that bit a little too seriously, cause after reading these reports in the morning, it looks like this streak's about to break as well :mj2 The match had its moments, and I guess was a good one overall. HONMAMANIA FINALLY RUNNING WILD~! :mark:

Wasn't aware of this whole change that Naito went through this past year, but I really dig it :mark: Never been a huge fan of Goto, but I can't deny the fact that he can go. This match good, but it wasn't anything too special, and I feel I mostly only enjoyed it because it was my first time watching Naito's Ingobernables shtick. 

Now to the final three. While I've always been a mark for Ishii, tonight, I have officially hopped on the Shibata bandwagon :mark: WHAT A MATCH. Seriously, this is one of those matches that you show to people when you introduce them to wrestling. THOSE FUCKING HEADBUTTS. This was so good, I actually had to take a break from the show after this so that it doesn't affect my viewing of Nakamura/Styles. Strong style at its finest.

Now, before I get to this one. Up until this point, Yoshi was literally like Waz Perviz posting in the wrestling section. It was so bad, that it was funny. But this is where it totally went down the shitter. First off, Yoshi, you're a fucking geek. You don't get to say the Intercontinental Title isn't as important as the IWGP Title to you, ESPECIALLY not at the beginning of an Intercontinental title bout that's being hyped as a dream match, you flat faced ******. Dude couldn't even translate the Japanese parts. I usually enjoy Striker, and Kelly was okay as well I guess, but this wasn't the best commentary team. Was gonna re watch the last three bouts sometime anyway, so I might as well watch them in Japanese.

Nakamura/Styles was the match of the night for me. Of the handful AJ Styles matches that I've watched, this one is my favorite. And Nakamura was well, Nakamura. Also, THAT GOAT TAUNT EXCHANGE :mark: Man, its really gonna suck if Nakamura makes the jump to the 'E :sad:

And finally, the mainevent. While Naka/Styles was the MOTN for me, this was the match that I'd voted for on the poll about being most hyped for. All those callbacks to their previous bouts, you couldn't wipe the smile off my face if you tried. The finishing sequence was pretty sick too. Again, WHAT A SHOW :mark:


----------



## AT&T Stadium

Ricky Jerret said:


> WHAT A SHOW :mark:


Truth.

I truly hope something can top this show....only because I want to see something so great again for the first time. 

Maybe, just maybe, the new NJPW can produce an epic G-1 and then a great KoPW show in October. Bring on Omega, Ibushi, Shibata, Naito, Goto in the main event scene. I'm not high on Goto or Naito but let'em have a shot. All of these guys have the opportunity to get to the main event and I think we'll see some great performances because everybody's going to want to fill the void that AJ and Shinsuke leave. Them leaving could end up being for the best as they've needed to shake up the main event scene.


----------



## I ♥ KEMONITO

Event was a big show with a lot going on. I thought they found it more important to tell their stories rather than focus on match quality this year. Thrilled Shibata is moving up in the world. Nakamura and Styles was great for a first meeting and I was expecting more but AJ kept it clean, not really going to heelish at all in the match. Okada grabbed the torch out of Tanahashi's hand. A dominating performance that cruised untill the struggle down the stretch. I am excited for what's next.

WK10 star ratings
Tanahahi vs Okada ***3/4
Nakamura vs Styles ****1/4
Karl/Gallows vs Honma/Makabe ****
Shibata vs Ishii ****3/4
Tetsuya Naito vs Hirooki Goto ***1/2
Omega vs Kushida ***1/2
Lethal vs Elgin ***1/4
Bullet Club vs Briscoe Brothers and Toru Yano **3/4
4way jr. tag ***1/2
Rumble FUN untill Cheeseburger got eliminated


----------



## twaughthammer

I ♥ KEMONITO;55774689 said:


> Event was a big show with a lot going on. I thought they found it more important to tell their stories rather than focus on match quality this year. Thrilled Shibata is moving up in the world. Nakamura and Styles was great for a first meeting and I was expecting more but AJ kept it clean, not really going to heelish at all in the match. Okada grabbed the torch out of Tanahashi's hand. A dominating performance that cruised untill the struggle down the stretch. I am excited for what's next.
> 
> WK10 star ratings
> Tanahahi vs Okada ***3/4
> Nakamura vs Styles ****1/4
> Karl/Gallows vs Honma/Makabe ****
> Shibata vs Ishii ****3/4
> Tetsuya Naito vs Hirooki Goto ***1/2
> Omega vs Kushida ***1/2
> Lethal vs Elgin ***1/4
> Bullet Club vs Briscoe Brothers and Toru Yano **3/4
> 4way jr. tag ***1/2
> Rumble FUN untill Cheeseburger got eliminated


I pretty much wholeheartedly agree on your ratings. I give Nakamura/Styles ****1/2 though.

I'm about 90% disappointed, 10% excited about these new developments in the wrestling world. Hoping that excited number goes up. NJPW will be ok. I'm just worried about the new "Superstars". fpalm


----------



## Lariatoh!

twaughthammer said:


> I pretty much wholeheartedly agree on your ratings. I give Nakamura/Styles ****1/2 though.
> 
> I'm about 90% disappointed, 10% excited about these new developments in the wrestling world. Hoping that excited number goes up. NJPW will be ok. I'm just worried about the* new "Superstars"*. fpalm


The only worry I would have for NJPW's future is how healthy Ibushi is.

If he stays injury free when he returns, there is no ceiling on how high the star of Kota Ibushi can go in the NJPW environment.

He's got the pretty boy looks like Okada, he's got the skills of Tanhashi and the vicious strikes of Nakamura...


----------



## dazzy666

Read that they drew 10k less fans than previous year, wonder why if it's meant to be booming over there


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## twaughthammer

Lariatoh! said:


> The only worry I would have for NJPW's future is how healthy Ibushi is.
> 
> If he stays injury free when he returns, there is no ceiling on how high the star of Kota Ibushi can go in the NJPW environment.
> 
> He's got the pretty boy looks like Okada, he's got the skills of Tanhashi and the vicious strikes of Nakamura...


Totally...Ibushi, Naito, and Shibata are all future contenders for the IWGP HW Title...By new "Superstars" I was referring to being worried about Nakamura, Styles, and Anderson. I don't really want to see three of my favorite WRESTLERS be transformed into a watered down "Sports Entertainers".


----------



## Joshi Judas

Shibata needs to keep that NEVER title for atleast a year and just rule that division. Become THE man to beat.


Man I hope MiSu comes back soon. Suzuki vs Shibata for the NEVER title would be so sweet kada


----------



## flag sabbath

dazzy666 said:


> Read that they drew 10k less fans than previous year, wonder why if it's meant to be booming over there


New Japan attendances have been on the decline all year, so the drop of almost a third for WK10 came as no great surprise. 

It was obvious a year ago that NJ was in danger of becoming stale if they didn't start to create new stars & elevate established midcarders to main event level. They did neither & have lost a big chunk of their audience as a result.


----------



## Chandler

Could Tanahashi vs Okada have BEEN any more magical?!

Could Naito BE anymore ridiculously good looking?! Holy mackerel!


----------



## NastyYaffa

Finally re-watched the show, so here's some STARZ~!

reDRagon vs. The Young Bucks vs. RPG Vice vs. Matt Sydal & Ricochet - **1/2
Bullet Club vs. Toru Yano & The Briscoes - *1/2
Jay Lethal vs. Michael Elgin - *
Kenny Omega vs. KUSHIDA - ***1/2
Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson vs. Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma - **1/4
Hirooki Goto vs. Tetsuya Naito - **1/2
Tomohiro Ishii vs. Katsuyori Shibata - ****1/2
Shinsuke Nakamura vs. AJ Styles - ****1/2
Kazuchika Okada vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi - *****

The last 3 matches were incredible, Omega/KUSHIDA was very good & there were no real awful matches, except for Lethal/Elgin, and that was expected. Amazing show. (Y)



PENTAGON said:


> Man I hope MiSu comes back soon. Suzuki vs Shibata for the NEVER title would be so sweet kada


That would be amazing :mark:


----------



## Braylyt

I enjoyed this more than I thought I would.

The tag match was entertaining, Lethal was meh, Styles/Nakamura was solid and the main event was good.

Nice show overall, still doesn't come anywhere close to RAW but it's nice to see that someone puts on these little house shows in Japan so they're not only limited to watching WWE at breakfast.


----------



## Jonasolsson96

I hate watching hours of wrestling at once and cant really enjoy the matches for what they are if I have to sit down for more then 2 hours. So I watched it in 4 sittings actually. The undercard at once. Then the big 3 I watched one match at a time. Coming in I was most excited for Nakamura/Styles followed by Ishii/Shibata and I actually bashed Tanahashi vs Okada saying its a match I have seen 7 times already and its not worthy of maineventing the 10th anniversary of the biggest show. 


My interest in wrestling has pretty much died down this past year, mostly because the product has sucked. Roh has lost alot of talent and aside from dalton castle there is nothing that I found intriguing. Nxt was nothing like 2014 and the only thing that I watched for were the women and they are all called up. Raw is the worst it's been since ever. So it's hard for me to enjoy wrestling the way I used to but this card freaking did it for me. 


The match I bashed coming in ended up being my motn. Okada vs Tanahashi might be the best match I have ever seen. Certainly the best in ages. I mean from a storytelling and execution stand point. If they can get me who wasn't even excited for the match and has lost pretty much all interest in the product. If they can get me on the edge of my freaking seat they did something right. The last ten minutes my god were absolutely amazing. 

This is how the fuck you tell a story. These guys are masters. The promo prior set the tone for the match. Okadas entrance. The facials. It felt like a once in a lifetime match. Towards the end. That's as loud as ive ever heard a japanese wrestling crowd. 

***** rating for me and I'm usually cheap with the ratings. This was as good as it gets. 




Nakamura vs Styles - The match I was looking forward to the most so I actually was underwhelmed. If this was g-1 or any other ppv I would of been happy but I guess it's all about the expectations. This was not on the level of Nakamura - Ibushi imo. A great match but it didn't feel as important as it should of. Nakamura vs Ibushi was about the young guy proving he belonged. It felt like they were fighting for a world title. Okada and tanahashi felt like they were Floyd vs pacman that once in a lifetime clash. I just didn't get that from this match. It felt like a random no stakes match. Even abit of joking going around with nakamura swallowing the bullet. I'm not a fan of that stuff. Would Robbie lawler ever do that? Nah. Stuff like that takes me out of the moment. I believed in nakamura vs ibushi. I believed in tanahashi vs okada from wk 10. This was great and ended up getting better as they paced up but it wasn't a classic. 

**** for me. 





Ishii vs Shibata - This match just like nakamura vs Styles I was really stoked for and this was the match I watched first out of the big 3 so I was on the edge of my seat way before the bell rang. Shibata walking down like a badass and I was already super excited. First sequence of the match was incredible and I was already jumping around thinking this is gonna be a 5 star match. Then Shibata lays down and tells ishii to kick him. He no sells it and gets up. Now ishii is sitting down and no selling shibatas kicks. Then they do the same but with shitty ass elbows. Maybe some people like that but I dont. That right there also took me out of the match. They might aswell get on the mic and say hey wrestling is fake. It's as dumb. 

Anyway once they stopped fucking around the match got alot better and there were some really amazing sequences and spots there. The headbutts one of which looked like it killed shibata and the last 5 minutes or so which were really epic. This match was intense as fuck but underdelivered imo due to some of the goofy stuff. Still I think this was slightly better then nakamura vs Styles so ima go 


**** 1/4 





The rest? Really don't feel like rating them. The junior heavyweight match was the best from the undercard.


----------



## obby

This bitch screaming SHINSUKKKEEE every ten seconds is absolutely ruining AJ/Nak for me.


----------



## LilOlMe

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684572295923273732


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

Nakamura/Styles was fucking amazing.

It's merely January and we have already witnessed a MOTY-contender.


----------



## CharlyBrown

dazzy666 said:


> Read that they drew 10k less fans than previous year, wonder why if it's meant to be booming over there
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


RIZIN held its first 2 events couple days before. First event drew 12,500 and second 18,500.

Although both shows were held in Saitama it surely effected WK10.


----------



## LilOlMe

Meltzer's WK10 ratings:



> New Japan Rumble *
> 
> Young Bucks vs. ReDDragon vs. Ricochet & Matt vs. Roppongi Vice ***3/4
> 
> Yano & Briscoes vs. Bullet Club **
> 
> Elgin vs. Lethal ***1/4
> 
> Kushida vs. Omega ****
> 
> Makabe & Honma vs. Anderson & Gallows ***3/4
> 
> Goto vs. Naito ***3/4
> 
> Ishii vs. Shibata ****1/2
> 
> Nakamura vs. Styles ****3/4
> 
> Okada vs. Tanahashi *****



Tanhashi's got to be up there as Dave's highest rated wrestler of this generation, right?


----------



## Jonasolsson96

LilOlMe said:


> Meltzer's WK10 ratings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tanhashi's got to be up there as Dave's highest rated wrestler of this generation, right?



Yeah but he,s worthy. I def agree with the rating for the mainevent. Still think the rest are somewhat overrated. I would go with **** 1/4 max for both nak/styles and and ishii/shibata.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Lariat into a crossarm breaker...










... just wow!


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Tanahashi is arguably the best wrestler of all time IMO. For Meltzer he's probably second only to Misawa. After the WK10 Tanahashi has surpassed ACE. He's a living legend as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## LilOlMe

Jonasolsson96 said:


> Yeah but he,s worthy.





Japanese Puroresu said:


> Tanahashi is arguably the best wrestler of all time IMO. For Meltzer he's probably second only to Misawa. After the WK10 Tanahashi has surpassed ACE. He's a living legend as far as I'm concerned.


He _is_ the best wrestler ever, I think. Certainly the best wrestler alive. There's never been anyone who excels at every aspect in-ring to the level that he does.

It's crazy to me how he idolizes others, when he's leagues ahead, IMO.

Gotta watch the WK10 match again, but there's a moment I just loved from Tanahashi. I think it's when he got a desperate Dragon Screw on Okada. He collapsed completely flushed with anguish, and it was just so freakin' good. So much emotion on his face, like "motherfucker, I'm gonna fight through this, but I'm so spent I want to just die and cry." 

It was like a non-verbal, exhausted, warrior cry.

He is SO good. He adds the little touches and flairs that takes matches into the sublime.


----------



## Groovemachine

So did Yoshi Tatsu have ANYTHING worthwhile to contribute on commentary?


----------



## Garmonbozia

Yes.


----------



## Neige93

Groovemachine said:


> So did Yoshi Tatsu have ANYTHING worthwhile to contribute on commentary?


God, hearing him was such a pain in the ...
How is it possible that a man who has spent many years in the United States, forced to learn their language, to eat there, to travel with american superstars (he said his travel-mate was Trent, if I'm right), still can't speak a complete right sentence in english? At least I'm not american nor I am from UK, I really never had the chance to speak english in my entire life, so I can afford some mistakes, but he hasn't any excuse for that. Just terrible. Simply terrible, and he ended up ruining the decent work of Striker and Kelly.


----------



## NakNak

I didn't loved this event as others, tbh.

The only match that I loved was AJ/Nakamura (that match is surely ******* IMO, it will be hard to top)

I love Tanahashi, I kinda like Okada...I don't care about their feud. And Okada's selling bothered me, Tanahashi attacked him like a pro and Okada later in the match is no selling like there is no tomorrow.

Ishii/Shibata...I love Shibata, I used to love Ishii, but I still like him...didn't enjoy this match, tho. There are some stuff that is cringeworthy as fuck in this IMO.

Omega/KUSHIDA was dissapointing: They had a *****1/2* match at fucking Dominion last year...and this match was good, but not that good. It's a match I will forget. Nice try, tho. I can't wait to see Omega as a heavyweight.

Great Bash Heel vs Bullet Club, that match was entertaining. Honma is awesome, Makabe is okayish in tag matches, and Gallows & Anderson showed some fire here. ****1/2*

Dissapointed that Goto/Naito was underwhelming :c

I'm not gonna talk about the rest lol.


----------



## Stetho

Don't care about giving stars to matches. I had fun, I'm happy, I saw Okada defeat Tanahashi, that's it. Good memories, good show.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Groovemachine said:


> So did Yoshi Tatsu have ANYTHING worthwhile to contribute on commentary?


He was there for translating only, then Striker tried making him a part of the production with more. I don't blame Striker because Tatsu is probably awesome in person. Doing a 3 man team is extremely difficult, add in a guy who doesnt speak English fluently and wasn't prepared for it. Watch New Year Dash, he was awesome on that.

I like Yoshitatsu because even though it may have been bad it was hilarious. I honestly don't think people realize how hard it is to run commentary as a 2 man group, let alone a 3 man squad.


----------



## Nine99

Question...

Ringside I notice guys that escort talent to the back after their matches. I never knew if each wrestler had their own crew that did this or if they worked with everyone. 

My question really boils down to this...the guys in the red track suit looking NJPW jackets...are those sold anywhere???


----------



## AT&T Stadium

Ishii vs. Shibata - ****
AJ vs. Shinsuke - ****************** (this was fucking art)
Okada vs. Tanahashi - *****


----------



## TripleG

I finally got around to watching the show last night, and yup, it was great! Loved it. 

The last three matches were incredible and most of the undercard was good too. Thoroughly entertaining event all around.


----------



## Corey

Made my way through the first half of the show the past couple days. Really starting to pick up now. Sipped the Juniors tag because I've seen the same match at least 4 other times. The NEVER Trios match wasn't anything special, but a nice debut and a cool moment for the Briscoes to be the first champs. Excited to see more defenses from them (down the line against Naito, EVIL, & BUSHI???) Lethal vs. Elgin was weak as fuck. Instantly forgettable. Then we start getting the good stuff.

Omega vs. KUSHIDA was a ton of fun (even though the Bucks should've been ejected). That backflip with the trash can was beautiful. Really really hot finishing stretch and how about Omega doing a one-armed powerbomb!? Dedication to selling right there. Loved the finish too. *** 3/4

Bullet Club vs. Great Bash Heel was a rock solid tag title match. Probably one of the best ones I've personally ever seen from Anderson & Gallows. Btw, did Karl lose weight or did he just trim his beard?  I like how dominant they made BC look. Makabe & Honma really had a hard fought match. Kudos to Anderson & Honma for recovering well after they slipped on the top rope too. Crowd's really wakin up now! *** 1/4

I'll finish the rest after the weekend. All about the NFL PLAYOFFS now! (and ROH tonight)


----------

